# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenne

## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenne on herättänyt joillakin palstoilla ja IRC-kanavilla "pulinaa" varsinkin bussikaluston ikärakenteen takia.
Nyt on vain niin, että esimerkiksi Vekka Liikenne Oy:n kaupunkilinjojen (2, 5, 6, 12, 13 ja 15) kalusto oli tänään 9.1.2006 kokonaisuudessaan matalalattiaista. Eipä edes Helsingin Bussiliikenne Oy pääse vastaavaan.
Hämeen Linja Oy:llä tilanne oli vaatimattomampi, vain linjalla 3 tarjottiin matalalattiakyytiä (ykkösellä oli sentään toisessa vuorossa puolimatala auto). Linjoilla 4 ja 14 HL ajoi korkeilla autoilla.

----------


## Miska

Mikä oli Vekan käyttämän kaluston keski-ikä? Joskus 10-15 vuotta sitten matalalattiabusseilla saattoi vielä kehuskella, mutta monissa paikoissa ne ovat muodostaneet kaluston rungon jo pitkään. Ikävä kyllä monissa suomalaisissa keskisuurissa kaupungeissa matalalattiakaluston osuus on edelleen pienempi kuin korkealattiaisen. Tokihan Vekan viimeaikaiset hankinnat ovat parantaneet tilannetta, kun nyt hankituilla 90-luvun alun matalikoilla on korvattu yli 20 vuotta vanhoja korkalattiaisia autoja, mutta en minä kyllä oikein kehtaisi tuon ikäisillä autoilla kehuskella...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mikä oli Vekan käyttämän kaluston keski-ikä?


Se on huomattavasti alempi kuin naapurifirman, jolla yli puolet tänään ajossa olleista oli 1980-luvun korkeita. Vekka on viimeisen vuoden aikana tehnyt merkittäviä investointeja matkustajien kulkua helpottaakseen; neljällä hankitulla matalalla autolla on korvattu sama määrä pahoin yli-ikääntyneitä korkeita autoja. Hämeenlinnan liikennetarvetta ajatellen neljä on jo näkyvä lukema - se on itse asiassa yli puolet firman "päivävuorojen" määrästä.

----------


## kuukanko

Hämeenlinnaan viime vuoden aikana hankittu 90-luvun alun matalalattiakalusto on suurelta osin jopa vanhempaa kuin esim. pääkaupunkiseudulta Venäjälle myytävät matalalattiabussit. Ei varmaankaan ole mikään kehumisen aihe, että Hämeenlinnaan on haalittu ympäri Pohjoismaita vanhoja busseja, jotka eivät ole enää venäläisille kelvanneet.

Hämeenlinnasta voidaan nähdä, millä tolalla kalustoasiat ylipäätään ovat monessa suomalaisessa keskisuuressa kaupungissa. Kun kerran Hämeenlinna on edelläkävijä siinä, että se sentäs on uusinut kalustoaan matalalattiaiseksi, vaikkakin hyvin vanhoilla busseilla, voidaan päätellä millä tasolla kalusto on useimmissa muissa keskisuurissa kaupungeissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vanhojahan ne Hämeenlinnan matalat autot ovat, mutta sentään kymmenkunta vuotta nuorempia kuin korvattavat korkeat autot. Noiden autojen iässähän ei tietenkään ole mitään kehuttavaa, pointti tässä jutussa on se, että pahemman kerran ikääntyneestään kalustosta tunnettu liikenteenharjoittaja otti itseään sen verran niskasta kiinni, että ryhtyi sijoittamaan kaikille kaupungin sisäisille linjoilleen matalaa kalustoa. Vielä reilu vuosi sitten noilla samoilla linjoilla kulki pääsääntöisesti vuosien 1984 - 88 todella loppuunajettua kalustoa. Nyt odottelemme mielenkiinnolla, seuraako naapurifirma perässä, vai jatkaako se yhä 1980-luvun "museoautoilla".
Mainittakoon, että noissa matalalattia-autoissakin on merkittäviä keskinäisiä eroja teknisen toimivuuden ja käyttövarmuuden suhteen. Lyhyt haastattelu yhtiön johdon edustajan kanssa paljasti, että kaikista ongelmallisimmat autot ovat juuri uusimmat eli 1990-luvun lopun täysmatalat autot.
Mitä tulee Venäjälle kelpaamiseen, niin Vekan noin 20-vuotiaat autot menevät nimenomaan itärajan yli Venäjän puolelle...   :Wink:

----------


## mhbus

Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenteestä on osa vuoroista eri linjoilla kilpailutettua liikennettä, jossa kaupungin vaatimuksena on kalustolle tietyn ikärajan alittaminen sopimuskauden alussa ja matalalattiakaluston käyttö kilpailutetuissa (=ostetuissa) vuoroissa.  Matalalattiakalustoa näkee siis enemmän sen liikennöitsijän linjoilla, jolla on enemmän ns. kaupungin kilpailuttamaa ostoliikennettä.
Tällä hetkellä osasta linjoja on melko uudet sopimukset voimassa ja loppujen linjojen, mm. Hattulaan ulottuvien, kilpailutus on vielä kesken ja ratkennee kevään kuluessa.
Tästä huolimatta mielestäni nykyinen kalusto molemmilla liikennöitsijöillä alkaa olla muutamia yksilöitä lukuunottamatta pikkukaupungin paikkuriin jo melko asianmukaista. Matkustajamäärät eivät kuitenkaan ruuhka-aikoja lukuunottamatta ilmeisesti riitä uusien Scalojen yms. hankintaan. Kuvauspäivänä ilmeisesti ainakin Hämeen Linjan autoista osa oli varikolla, koska esim. auto 2 (Carrus City) ei yleensä ole linjalla 1.

----------


## kemkim

> Hämeenlinnasta voidaan nähdä, millä tolalla kalustoasiat ylipäätään ovat monessa suomalaisessa keskisuuressa kaupungissa.


Ymmärrettävää, kun ajattelee siinä valossa, että matkustajia on kuitenkin niin vähän ja ne vähenevät koko ajan. Vekka Liikenteen toimitusjohtajakin puheli tv:ssä olleessa joukkoliikenneohjelmassa, että jos joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus ulottuu Hämeenlinnaankin, pitää pillit laittaa pussiin ja yrittää saada firmasta ja busseista hyvä hinta. Eli kannattavuus ei taida olla tällä yhtiöllä järin hyvä, toki sama tilanne on monessa muussakin paikassa. Lisääntyisiköhän bussien käyttö Hämeenlinnassa tarpeeksi, jos hintaa alennettaisiin ja vuorojen määrä tuplattaisiin?

----------


## killerpop

Hämeenlinnan linjastoon on odotettavissa 14.8.2006 uusi linjatunnus, kun linja 20 alkaa kulkemaan Loimalahti - Keskussairaala - Rautatieasema - Harvoilanmäki. Vuoroja ajaa Hämeen Linja Oy

Käytännössä lähtöajat Loimalahdesta ovat syksyllä:


```
xx:10 / linja 20
xx:30 / linja 1
xx:53 / linja 4
```

ja Rautatieasemalta


```
xx:02 / linja 1
xx:20 / linja 4
xx:47 / linja 20
```

----------


## tkunnas

Minäs vuonna se olikaan se tulipalo, jossa Hämeen Linjan kalustoa tuhoutui kai aika lailla? Ehkä sen vaikutukset heijastuvat vielä nykyäänkin yrityksen kalustoon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Min&#228;s vuonna se olikaan se tulipalo, jossa H&#228;meen Linjan kalustoa tuhoutui kai aika lailla? Ehk&#228; sen vaikutukset heijastuvat viel&#228; nyky&#228;&#228;nkin yrityksen kalustoon.


1997. Ei kovin paljon ehk&#228; en&#228;&#228; heijastele, tosin saattaisi UVJ-kilpisten Wiimojen tilalla olla jotain hieman vanhempia vastaavia, ja toisaalta Espoon alkujaan vihre&#228;t AUS:t ja AUL:t yms K200:t olisivat j&#228;&#228;neet tulematta. Jokunen ex Paikkurihan (vm. 1983-84) tuhoutui sill&#228; tavoin, ett&#228; ne oli juuri kunnostettu ennen paloa.

----------


## Matti

Kyllä tulee linjalle 20 todella kiire, jos se aikoo selviytyä 20 minuutissa osuudesta linja-autoasema - r.as. - Harvoilanmäki - r.as. - tori. Säälin kuljettajia. Vai lieneekö aikatauluun tulossa muita muutoksia?

----------


## killerpop

> Kyllä tulee linjalle 20 todella kiire, jos se aikoo selviytyä 20 minuutissa osuudesta linja-autoasema - r.as. - Harvoilanmäki - r.as. - tori. Säälin kuljettajia. Vai lieneekö aikatauluun tulossa muita muutoksia?




```
xx:10 Loimalahti
xx:15 Nummi
xx:17 Keskussairaala
xx:25 Linja-autoasema
xx:xx Rautatieasema
xx:40 Harvoilanmäki
ja takas sitten xx:40, rautatieaseman aika 7 min myöhemmin.
```

Muitakin uudistuksia Hämeenlinnassa tapahtuu, Hämeen Linjan uutissivu kertoo hyvin positiivisesta hintamuutoksesta kausikorteissa. 15 euron alennus kuukausilippuun on  todella hieno asia.

Ja Vekka alkaa ajeleen myös Harvoilanmäkeen, linja 9 herätetään takaisin eloon. Tässä Vekan muutokset:

Linja 2 lisävuoroja kouluvuoden aikana: Linja jatkaa arki-iltaisin klo 21.05 asti ja liikennöi myös lauantaisin klo 8.45-15.05. Aulangon kylpylän aukioloaikana bussi käy myös kylpylän ovella.

Linja 9 lisävuoroja kouluvuoden aikana: Linja ajaa arkisin klo 8.20-18.20 Harvoilan - Kukostensyrjän - Keskustan - Hattelmala-keskuksen välillä

Linja 13 Kankaantaustaan ja Hattelmala keskukseen viikonloppuisin klo 20 asti

Linja 17 jatkaa klo 7.35 ja 8.35 torilta Hattelmalantielle (KkTavastia) ja Hattelmala-keskukseen (HAMK/Innopark) ja palaa Lahdensivuntien kautta linja-autoasemalle

----------


## Matti

Vaikuttavat aivan asiallisilta uudistuksilta.

Hyvä, että linja 9 alkaa ajaa keskustasta suoraan Visamäkeen (Hattelmala-keskukseen). Kakkosella ja kolmellatoista pitää nykyisin kiertää puoli kaupunkia.

----------


## otto s

Tuli tuossa viime lauantaina käytyä pikaisesti (n. 2 min) Hämennlinnassa Vekan (SRS:n ajelu) varikolla ja näin siellä hienoja autoja. Milläs linjoilla noita vanhimpia autoja mahtaa liikkua yleensä`?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Milläs linjoilla noita (Vekan) vanhimpia autoja mahtaa liikkua yleensä`?


Ymmärtääkseni lähinnä linjan 16 (etenkin koululaisia palveleva Parolan linja) vuoroissa sekä vara-autoina siellä täällä. Ymmärtääkseni Vekan kaikki varsinaiset kaupunkilinjat ovat sellaista ostoliikennettä, joissa tulee nykyisten sopimuksien mukaan olla matalaa kalustoa. Tosin Vekan matalatkin autot ovat osaksi iältään yli 10-vuotiaita. Matalista autoista kuitenkin uusimmat (Citaro, OmniCity) ovat kuulemma teknisesti epävarmimpia. Sen sijaan low-entryt, kuten MaxCit, pysyvät hyvin linjalla. Voisin galleriaan laittaa jotain kalustoa Hämeenlinnastakin.

----------


## killerpop

Hämeen Linjalle näyttää tulleen "uusi" auto, havainto tänä aamuna Volvo B10BLE / Lahti 402 -matalalattiabussista, joka paljastui entiseksi turkulaiseksi NBF-194:ksi. Kylkinumeroa en valitettavasti kerennyt huomaan.

----------


## killerpop

Ilmeisesti Vekka Liikenteelle on tullut tänä keväänä jälleen lisää Scania MaxCi -kulkuneuvoja useampiakin. Olisiko jollain lisätietoja autoista? NGY-kilpisiä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ilmeisesti Vekka Liikenteelle on tullut tänä keväänä jälleen lisää Scania MaxCi -kulkuneuvoja useampiakin. Olisiko jollain lisätietoja autoista? NGY-kilpisiä?


Olen saanut raporttia paikkakuntalaiselta seuraavasti: 14 = NGY-605 ja 29 = NGY-631. Tiettävästi on vielä 1...2 muutakin.

----------


## J_J

Lisäksi ainakin Vekka Liikenne #30 NGY-607 on ilmestynyt täryyttämään Hämeenlinnan matkustajia. Ainakin yhdessä näistä NGY -kilpisissä näyttäisi olevan myös jäähdytysilmastointi.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kyselinpä taas huvikseni AKE:sta kollegoiden bongaamista MaxCeista, kaikki näyttävät olevan Veolian/Connexin/Linjebussin vanhoja:

- Vekka 14/NGY-605 (Scania 1824113, vm. 1994) on ex VT/Cx/LB (S) 0584 EKU124
- Vekka 29/NGY-631 (Scania 1825644, vm. 1995) ex VT/Cx/LB (S) 1952 CHR473
- Vekka 30/NGY-607 (Scania 1824115, vm. 1994) ex VT/Cx/LB (S) 0586 EGT334 ("suomalaiskaima" EGT-334:hän löytyy Savonlinja-yhtiöiltä :-) 

Vekalle on tullut myös mainituista keskimmäisen sisarauto, Ruåttin Veolian/Connexin 1951 (CFN023, Sc 1825643 vm. 1995), en tiedä, onko ehtinyt vielä ajoon.

----------


## killerpop

Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan Vekka Liikenteelle on tullut kaksi 15 vuotta vanhaa matalalattiabussia (Scania N113 / Carrus City L). Rekisterit FGG-738 ja FGG-773.

Toista yksilöstä löytyy kuva täältä.

----------


## Miska

> Ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan Vekka Liikenteelle on tullut kaksi 15 vuotta vanhaa matalalattiabussia (Scania N113 / Carrus City L). Rekisterit FGG-738 ja FGG-773.


Nämä autothan ovat Ruotsin Linjebussin vuoden 1992 hankintasarjaa 2701 - 2713. Useimmat yksilöt tästä 13 auton sarjasta paluumuuttivat 2000-luvun alkupuolella Suomeen. 2701 - 2705 menivät Turkuun useille TLO-isännille, 2706 Vaasan Paikallisliikenteelle, 2707 Hyvinkään Liikenteelle, 2710 K. Kittilälle Rovaniemelle, 2711 Salon Liikenteelle, 2712 Hämeen Linjalle ja 2713 Länsilinjoille.

----------


## Eppu

Havaintoja 4.11.08:

Hämeen linjan uusi Säffle, numeroltaan 5 liikennöi linjalla 20. Turusta ostetut Lahti 402 -Volvot puolestaan vaikuttavat olevan linjojen 1 ja 3 vakkariautoja. #13 puolestaan on ilmeisestikin tainnut näiden Ex. Savonlinja -Säffle-Volvojen tulon myöta siirtyä lähinnä vara-autoksi.

Hämeen linjan muita sijoituksia tänään olivat:
#2 / 14
#4 / 4
#16 / 13

Vekka Liikenteen osalta voisi mainita, että Tyrvännön vuorossa (linja 17) vaikutti tänään MB Integro #18. MaxCi #30 oli puolestaan saanut ylleen kokomainosasun.

Kuvia aiheesta tulossa alla olevan linkin taakse marraskuun kuvakansioon  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

Entinen HKL-Bussiliikenteen 8628, joka palveli Vekalla numerolla 22, taitaa olla aloittanut kolmannen elämänsä Tserepovetsissä:

http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/52964/

----------


## TEP70

Kyllä se 8628 näyttäisi olevan:

http://jno.1g.fi/09012006/0901068275A.html

----------


## SD202

> Entinen HKL-Bussiliikenteen 8628, joka palveli Vekalla numerolla 22, taitaa olla aloittanut kolmannen elämänsä Tserepovetsissä:
> 
> http://www.fotobus.msk.ru/photo/52964/


"Pimp my Laatikko-Wiima" -TV-sarjalla olisi tässä yksilössä hieman työsarkaa...
(Karsean näköiset etuvalojen umpiot)

----------


## GT8N

> Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenne on herättänyt joillakin palstoilla ja IRC-kanavilla "pulinaa" varsinkin bussikaluston ikärakenteen takia.


Tuntuu ihmisillä aina olevan jotain valittamista kaiken "vanhan" joukkoliikennekaluston suhteen. Tietenkin se on "ikävää" matkustaa vanhantuntuisella bussilla, kun muuaalla pääsee "aina ihan uudella". Minä kyllä matkustan mielummin vaikka kuinka vahalla autolla, kunhan vain saan luvatun palvelun, eli pääsen paikasta A paikkaan B. Todennäköisesti pääsen vielä istumaan, ja mahdollisesti pakkasella auton sisällä on lämpimämpää kuin ulkona lumipyryssä.




> Tokihan Vekan viimeaikaiset hankinnat ovat parantaneet tilannetta, kun nyt hankituilla 90-luvun alun matalikoilla on korvattu yli 20 vuotta vanhoja korkalattiaisia autoja, mutta en minä kyllä oikein kehtaisi tuon ikäisillä autoilla kehuskella...


Toki, ei vanhan kaluston iässä olekaan mitään kehumista (paitsi harrastajapiireissä  :Biggrin: ). Kuitenkin ihmettelen mistä pohjimmiltaan johtuu vahoista autoista nariseminen. Mitä vikaa siinä on jos auto on vanha? Pilaako se päivän? 




> pointti tässä jutussa on se, että pahemman kerran ikääntyneestään kalustosta tunnettu liikenteenharjoittaja otti itseään sen verran niskasta kiinni, että ryhtyi sijoittamaan kaikille kaupungin sisäisille linjoilleen matalaa kalustoa. [...]
> Mainittakoon, että noissa matalalattia-autoissakin on merkittäviä keskinäisiä eroja teknisen toimivuuden ja käyttövarmuuden suhteen. Lyhyt haastattelu yhtiön johdon edustajan kanssa paljasti, että kaikista ongelmallisimmat autot ovat juuri uusimmat eli 1990-luvun lopun täysmatalat autot.


Puskaradiosta on kuulunut myös, että yhtiön johto sijoittaa mielummin toimintavarmaan kalustoon (kuten MaxCeihin), sillä on yksinkertaisesti järkevämpää käyttää toimivia autoja, kuin haaskata voimavaroja siihen, että tappelee jatkuvasti uudemmassa kalustossa olevien vikojen kanssa. Vanhassa vara parempi runoilee sananlaskukin. 




> Ymmärrettävää, kun ajattelee siinä valossa, että matkustajia on kuitenkin niin vähän ja ne vähenevät koko ajan. Vekka Liikenteen toimitusjohtajakin puheli tv:ssä olleessa joukkoliikenneohjelmassa, että jos joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus ulottuu Hämeenlinnaankin, pitää pillit laittaa pussiin ja yrittää saada firmasta ja busseista hyvä hinta. Eli kannattavuus ei taida olla tällä yhtiöllä järin hyvä, toki sama tilanne on monessa muussakin paikassa. Lisääntyisiköhän bussien käyttö Hämeenlinnassa tarpeeksi, jos hintaa alennettaisiin ja vuorojen määrä tuplattaisiin?


Ei ole juuri vaihtoehtoja tilanteessa, kun matkustajat ja samalla myös lipputulot on vähissä. Pitäisi siitrtyä tässä maassa hieman oudolta kuulostavaan joukkoliikenteeseen panostamiseen. (Kunta/valtio tukee, ja mahdollisesti järjestää kilpailutuksen) Lähtökohtana on oltava edullinen, mutta laaja lippuvalikoima, joka valitettavasti nykyisin monessa suuressa kaupungissa (esim. Joensuu) perustuu  kuitenkin käytännössä kahteen vaihtoehtoon a) kertalippu a 2,90 b) kuukausilippu a 39,90. Eli ei tarvitse monta kertaa kysyä, miksi kaikkialla joukkoliikenteen käyttö ei ole yleistä. En kuitenkaan väitä, että YTV:n lippujärjestelmä olisi paras ratkaisu, sillä siinäkin on puutteensa. 

Myös vuorotarjonta on merkittävässä roolissa, sillä kerran tunnissa tai puolessatunnissa kulkeva liikenne ei liiemmin houkuttele pysäkille odottelemaan. Lisäksi linjaston tulee olla kattava ja monipuolinen, sekä vaihtojen toimivia. Näitten asioittenhan pitäisi olla itsestäänselviä, mutta eivät ne vaan Suomessa  tunnu olevan. :Eek:

----------


## tkunnas

Ken kokee Hämeenlinnan bussikaluston vanhaksi, voisi pistäytyä opintomatkalla Kemissä.

----------


## GT8N

Aivan! Muutama vuosi sitten Kemissä paikallinen väestö ihmetteli kun sinne tuli uusia ja moderneja kaupunkibusseja. Eli Espoon auton n. 15-vuotiaita laatikkowiimoja. Puhumattakaam Veljekset salmelan muusta kalustosta.

----------


## Miska

> Puskaradiosta on kuulunut myös, että yhtiön johto sijoittaa mielummin toimintavarmaan kalustoon (kuten MaxCeihin), sillä on yksinkertaisesti järkevämpää käyttää toimivia autoja, kuin haaskata voimavaroja siihen, että tappelee jatkuvasti uudemmassa kalustossa olevien vikojen kanssa. Vanhassa vara parempi runoilee sananlaskukin.


Toisaalta olen kuullut perusteluna myös sen, että Ruotsista saa noita 15-vuotiaita (sikäläisten normien mukaan loppuunajettuja) MaxCeja lähes romuraudan hinnalla. Vanha kalusto on aina vanhaa ja riskinä on se, että autoihin joudutaan tekemään isoja remontteja. Suomessa ympäristönäkökohdilla ei YTV-alueen, Tampereen ja Turun kilpailutettua liikennettä lukuunottamatta ole mitään merkitystä, joten ruotsalaiset ovat ilomielin dumpanneet vanhoja romujaan tänne, kun ei kyseisillä autoilla enää saa Ruotsissa liian saastuttavina ajaa. 

On totta, että Vekan uusimmat katurit, 98-malliset Citaro ja OmniCity, ovat oikeita ongelmapesäkkeitä. Autot ovat ongelmaherkkää täysmatalaa tyyppiä ja lisäksi ne ovat protovaiheen tuotoksia. Lisäksi autot edustavat Suomessa hyvin harvinaiseksi jääneitä malleja ja ovat Vekalla kyseisten mallien ainokaiset edustajat. Ne on varmasti saatu halvalla, mutta kannattaako pienehkön liikennöitsijän ostaa halvallakaan autoja, joiden voi suurella todennäköisyydellä olettaa osoittautuvan ongelmallisiksi. Vastaavanikäiset ruotsalaiset-suomalaiset peruskaturit (esim. Volvo B10BLE / Carrus City L tai Scania L94 / Lahti 402) olisivat varmasti olleet toimivia ja melko vähän huollolle murheita tuottavia autotyyppejä.

----------


## tkunnas

> Vastaavanikäiset ruotsalaiset-suomalaiset peruskaturit (esim. Volvo B10BLE / Carrus City L tai Scania L94 / Lahti 402) olisivat varmasti olleet toimivia ja melko vähän huollolle murheita tuottavia autotyyppejä.


Näin varmasti on, mutta niitäpä ei juuri tuosta syystä välttämättä ole kovin runsaasti saatavilla, ei ainakaan sillä rahalla, mikä pienen kaupungin liikennöitsijällä on käytettävissä.

----------


## LateZ

Ei kalusto ole oikeasti olennainen asia. Matalan lattian merkitys pikkukaupungeissa toki on suurempi kuin isommissa, sillä suurempi osa matkustajista kuuluu siihen joukkoon, joille liikkuminen saattaa olla hankalaa. Paljon tärkeämpi asia käyttäjän kannalta on liikenne. Hämeenlinnan liikenne on selkeää, runkoreitillä arkena autot ajavat jopa 10 minuutin välein (asema-sairaala), M-L useimpiin kaupunginosiin pääsee kahdella linjalla ja sunnuntaisin yhdellä. Etenkin Hämeen Linjan autot ovat aina olleet siistejä ja hienosti maalattuja iästään huolimatta. 

Kalusto on normaalia kaupunkikalustoa, liikenne on normaalia. Matkustajia ei silti ole liikaa. Toki tuplaamalla liikenne, puolittamalla hinnat ja hankkimalla uusia busseja saataisiin parempi paikallisliikenne. En usko kaupungin ihan heti panostavan paikallisliikenteeseen nykyistä enemmän. Kauempana keskustasta on niin merkittäviä kaupunginosia, että niihin paikallisliikenne on lähes välttämätöntä, joten vaikea on uskoa kaupungin antavan liikenteen nykyisestään vähentyäkään. Uskon paikallisesti tuollaista hiljaisemmankin ajan tunnin vuoroväliä pidettävän siinä määrin hyvänä, ettei paineita kaupungin panostuksen lisäämiseen ole. 

Pääasiassa liikenne on hoidettu Hämeenlinnassa aina tehokkaasti. Linjoilla on tunnin kierrosaika, jonka puitteissa sitten toisesta päästään pidemmät linjat ajavat toisella puolen kaupunkia suorempaa reittiä. Suurin osa autoista on nytkin kokopäiväliikenteessä. Liikenteessä ei ole juuri tehostamisen (säästämisen) mahdollisuuksia. Itse näen ongelmana muutamien linjojen kääntämisen asemalla ja Hätilässä. Miettimällä niille sopivat kääntöpaikat idästä, saisi keskustan ohittavia yhteyksiä paremmiksi. Hämeen Linjan linjojen runkoreitiksi sopisi vaikkapa Harvoilanmäki-sairaala-Nummi, josta sitten haarauduttaisiin eri suuntiin, kuten tähänkin saakka. 

Turengin linjalla kuljetaan jo nyt myös Hämeenlinnan sisällä. Linja ansaitsisi numeron ja jonkin kierroksen keskustan länsipuolella. Paras vaihtoehto olisi ajaa tori-Tiiriö-Nummi-Sairaala-l.as, jolloin linja toisi uusia yhteyksiä Turengista ja Harvialantien suunnalta kaikkein eniten. Linjan 12 ja 15 vievät molemmat Kettumäkeen. Sairaalaan ja Tiiriöön olisi varmasti enemmän kulkijoita. Samalla tämä ratkaisisi Tiiriön ja Nummen välisen liikkumisen ongelmia - 14 palvelee vain toiseen suuntaan.

Paikalliseen liikkumiseen liikenne on ihan siedettävää. Ongelmia tulee, jos saapuu kaupunkiin junalla tai bussilla. Tasaminuutein ajavat bussit ja junat eivät aina sovi yhteen kovinkaan hyvin. Kymmenien minuuttien paikallisbussin odotusta ei asemalla  näytetä harrastavan, vaan loppumatka taitetaan muilla keinoin. Nykyisiä linjoja on vaikea yhdistellä keskenään ilman, että matka-aika pitenisi liikaa. Samoin ajoajat keskustasta ja asemalta päätepysäkille vaihtelevat linjoittain niin paljon, ettei niitä oikein saa samaan aikaan vaihtopysäkille. Kumminkin tunnin kierto ja tasaminuutein toistuva aikataulu ovat monessa suhteessa niin edullisia, ettei niitä kannata ehkä lähteä muuttelemaan.

Jos mieleen tulee jotain ideoita linjaston kehittämisestä, kertokaa. Mielenkiintoista kuulla realististia ajatuksia, joskaan ne välttämättä eivät täältä kantaudu asioista päättävien korviin. Kaksi yritystä kimpassa tuollaisen paketin hoitajana aina aiheuttaa myöskin omat hankaluutensa.

----------


## killerpop

> Turengin linjalla kuljetaan jo nyt myös Hämeenlinnan sisällä. Linja ansaitsisi numeron ja jonkin kierroksen keskustan länsipuolella. Paras vaihtoehto olisi ajaa tori-Tiiriö-Nummi-Sairaala-l.as, jolloin linja toisi uusia yhteyksiä Turengista ja Harvialantien suunnalta kaikkein eniten. Linjan 12 ja 15 vievät molemmat Kettumäkeen. Sairaalaan ja Tiiriöön olisi varmasti enemmän kulkijoita. Samalla tämä ratkaisisi Tiiriön ja Nummen välisen liikkumisen ongelmia - 14 palvelee vain toiseen suuntaan.


Jo useamman vuoden ajan on ollut puhetta mahdollisesta runkoreitistä Hattula (Parola) - Hämeenlinna - Janakkala (Turenki). Tälle löytyisi liikennöitsijät nykyisistä Vekka, Lehdon Liikenne ja Pekola. Tiedä sitten mikä on tämän tilanne, kun sekä Janakkala ja Hattula eivät ole mukana uudessa Suur-Hämeenlinnassa, joka starttaa 1.1.2009.

http://www.hameenlinna.fi/paatoksent...102&pykala=311

----------


## Eppu

Perjantai 16.1.2009 / havaintoja

Hämeen linjan sijoituksia:
#3 / 1
#4 / 4
#5 / 20
#6 / 14
#9 / 3
#16 / 13

Vekan #7 ja #9 puolestaan lojuivat varikon romurivissä. Eivät näyttävästi ole olleet ajossa pitkään aikaan. #8:a ei näkynyt varikon alueella missään. Olisikohan poistettu? Eipähän ko. mallin autoja ole linjalla muutenkaan näkynyt varmaan ainakaan puoleen vuoteen...

Kuvia odotettavissa jälleen illalla - kunhan pääsen omalle koneelle...  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

6.1 HPK-ILVES ottelussa kiakkoajossa pelin jälkeen oli Vekan #14.

----------


## jtm

Onko kellään tietoa minä päivinä tuo Vekan #8 ajaa? Ajaako se jotain vakiona ja jos niin mitä? Ja jos saisi tiedot myös Vekan autoista #5 ja #19.

EDIT: Luin juuri Bussidata.fi sivustolta, että #5 on poistettu.

----------


## jtm

Vastaan itselleni. Aamulla ajattelin, että onpas tylsää niin lähdetään Hämeenlinnaan skootterilla Tampereelta. Siellä vähän aikaa pyörittyäni ja melkein MaxCin peräänajaneena  :Razz:  huomasin Vekan #8 (ex. Tkl #607) linjalla 2. Onko kenelläkään tietoa onko tämä vakiosijoitus?

----------


## Eppu

Hämeenlinnan paikkurikalusto uudistuu. Hämeen linjalle on tullut toinen Scala. Tämä entinen HelBin auto on saanut numeron #3. Toisin sanoen aiemmin tällä numerolla kulkenut Scania N113CLB/Carrus City L (IYN-566) on mitä ilmeisimmin poistettu.

Vekalle on tullut ainakin 2 autoa, jotka molemmat ovat myös HelB:ltä ostettu. VGL-413 on Scania MaxCi (ex. HelB #9521) ja toinen puolestaan Carrus City U, rekisteriltään VGL-781 eli ex. HelB #9612. Mutta kysymys kuuluukin, onko yhtiölle tullut toinenkin MaxCi, niin kuin huhut kertovat, vai onko tämä toinen auto tuo uukkari?

Perjantain (12.2.) havaintoja kuvina saatavana huomenna, kunhan pääsen kotikoneelleni...

----------


## TEP70

> Vekalle on tullut ainakin 2 autoa, jotka molemmat ovat myös HelB:ltä ostettu. VGL-413 on Scania MaxCi (ex. HelB #9521) ja toinen puolestaan Carrus City U, rekisteriltään VGL-781 eli ex. HelB #9612.


Tuon 9612:n hankinnalla taidetaan ainakin huolto pitää leivän syrjässä kiinni.  :Smile:

----------


## Ozzy

ainakin #9518 on siellä- mahdollisesti myös #9514. #9518 maalattu Virossa Vekaksi- #9514
vielä samassa paikassa HELB väreissä ja Suomen kilvissä.

----------


## killerpop

Olisko tämä sitten tuo ex Helb #9518? rekkarista saa kyllä sen verran selvää että VGL-41 alkuinen. Tällainen näky möllisteli varikolla 23.2. ja ohessa pari ruutukaappausta bussin ikkunan läpi.

----------


## Ozzy

ei taida olla, teksti keulasta puuttuu, olisko kolmas Hesasta hankittu tai se 9514

http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/V/Ve...i79+210210.jpg

tämä siis odotteli vuoroaan maalarille
http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/H/He...9%20210210.jpg

----------


## killerpop

> ei taida olla, teksti keulasta puuttuu, olisko kolmas Hesasta hankittu tai se 9514
> 
> http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/V/Ve...i79+210210.jpg
> 
> tämä siis odotteli vuoroaan maalarille
> http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/H/He...9%20210210.jpg


Thanks, eiköhän sitten ollu VGL-413, eli ex #9521 uuden maalin saaneena.

----------


## -Ankkuli-

> Thanks, eiköhän sitten ollu VGL-413, eli ex #9521 uuden maalin saaneena.


kyllä se oli se, sillä 9521 on nuo helmitaulu kilvet ja 9514 on sitten uudemmat ledikilvet

----------


## LateZ

Hämeenlinnan numerolinjojen liikenteen uudesta järjestämistavasta käynnistetään neuvottelut, seuraavassa kokouspöytäkirjasta kopioitu kohta:




> Joukkoliikenteen järjestämistapa kanta-Hämeenlinnassa ja Hattulassa
> YHLAJKLJ 14.6.2011 § 23 Valmistelija: joukkoliikennekoordinaattori Maarit Kaartokallio,
> p. 03 621 3850
> Joukkoliikennelaki ja EU:n palvelusopimusasetus (PSA) tulivat voimaan 3.12.2009. Hämeenlinnan seudulla siihen asti voimassa olleet linjaliikenneluvat muutettiin siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksiksi ja täydentävien bussivuorojen järjestämisessaä on noudatettu hankintalakia. Joukkoliikennejaosto päätti joukkoliikennelain 14 §:n 4 momentin mukaisesti liikenteen järjestämistavasta kokouksessaan 2.2.2010 § 11: Joukkoliikennejaosto päättää toimivalta-alueellaan järjestää joukkoliikenteen palveluita siltä osin kuin siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksiin perustuvia ja reittiliikenteen palveluita ei voida pitää riittävinä peruspalvelutason saavuttamisen ja myöhemmin tehtävän palvelutasomäärittelyn mukaisen palvelutason saavuttamisen kannalta.
> Kanta-Hämeenlinnan alueen siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimukset päättyvät 30.6.2014 31.5.2017 välisenä aikana vähitellen. Nämä kymmenen sopimusta koskevat bussilinjoja, jotka ajavat numerotunnuksin kanta-Hämeenlinnan ja Hattulan alueella, ja joita liikennöivät Vekka Liikenne Oy ja Hämeen Linja Oy. Kaupungin hankintasopimukset samojen linjojen täydentävistä vuoroista päättyvät kaikki 31.12.2011. Nykyinen linjastorakenne on muodostunut vähitellen vuosien aikana. Liikennöintiympäristön muutoksiin on pyritty vastaamaan mm. uusien asuinalueiden liikennöintiä järjestämällä, mutta järjestelmä on kuitenkin melko jäykkä muutoksille. Ostoliikenteen osuus on noin neljännes ajetuista vuosikilometreistä; kolme neljännestä on siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksissa määritettyaä liikennettä.
> PSA antaa mahdollisuuden järjestää joukkoliikennepalveluja tekemällä käyttöoikeussopimuksia esimerkiksi alueellisesti rajatuista liikennekokonaisuuksista. Ilman tarjouskilpailua tehtävien julkisten palveluhankintojen rajat ovat käyttöoikeussopimuksissa merkittävästi korkeammat kuin hankintalain mukaisissa täydentävissä liikennepalveluissa. PSA löytyy osoitteesta http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...J:L:2007:315:0 001:01:FI:HTML ja sen 5. artikla käsittelee julkisia palveluhankintoja koskevia sopimuksia.
> Liikenteenharjoittajat ovat tehneet kaupungille esityksen em. kymmenen siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksen ja täydentävän ostoliikenteen osalta siirtymisestä PSA:n mukaisiin käyttöoikeussopimuksiin. Käyttöoikeussopimuksiin siirtymiseksi olisi käytävä neuvottelut, joissa ratkaistaisiin mm. kuntien maksamat liikennöintikorvaukset, lippuasiat, linjastorakenteessa toteutettavat muutokset ja liikenteenharjoittajien ja kuntien kehittämisvastuut sopimusten voimassaoloaikana.
> Sopimusneuvotteluista on ilmoitettava EU:n virallisessa lehdessä vuosi ennen sopimuksen tekemistä. Näin ollen aikaisin mahdollisuus siirtyä käyttöoikeussopimuksiin on 1.7.2012. Koska nykyiset hankintasopimukset päättyvät jo vuodenvaihteessa, on niiden osalta liikenne kilpailutettava uudestaan mahdollisiin käyttöoikeussopimuksiin siirtymiseen saakka. Jos neuvottelut eivät johda osapuolten hyväksymiin käyttöoikeussopimuksiin, ei siirtymäajan liikennöintisopimuksia pureta ja täydentävien liikennepalvelujen hankinnat tehdään edelleen hankintalakia noudattaen.


Tavoitteena ilmeisesti on säilyttää liikenne entisellään ja antaa entisten liikennöitsijöiden ajaa. Kaupungille ja Hattulan kunnalle tämä voi hyvin olla helpoin ja taloudellisin ratkaisu nykytason säilyttämiseen, jotenkin vain olisin toivonut yhteiskunnan ottavan hieman isomman roolin ihan käytännön liikenteen järjestämisessä ja järkeistämisessä. 

Yllättynyt olin myös siitä, että näinkin iso käyttöoikeussopimus voidaan tehdä ilman mitään kilpailutusta, mikä mahtaa olla raja hankinnan suuruudelle? Onko muissa kaupungeissa jo päätetty käynnistää vastaavat neuvottelut liikennöitsijöiden kanssa?

----------


## JT

Hämeenlinnan paikkurissa Vekalla on lainassa Lahden Liikenne #341 (HIE-585, Volvo B10BLE / Lahti 402, ex. Lähilinjat -> Porvoon Liikenne -> Koskilinjat). Eilen pe näkyi olevan linjalla 15.

----------


## Pulustaja

No korjataan nyt sen verran, että ei tuo ole koskaan ollut Koskilinjat kuitenkaan.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Yllättynyt olin myös siitä, että näinkin iso käyttöoikeussopimus voidaan tehdä ilman mitään kilpailutusta, mikä mahtaa olla raja hankinnan suuruudelle? Onko muissa kaupungeissa jo päätetty käynnistää vastaavat neuvottelut liikennöitsijöiden kanssa?





> Jos tätä ei ole kielletty kansallisessa lainsäädännössä, toimi-valtaiset viranomaiset voivat päättää tehdä ilman tarjouskilpailuajulkisia palveluhankintoja koskevia sopimuksia, joiden keskimää-räinen ennakoitu vuosittainen arvo on alle 1 000 000 euroa taijotka koskevat julkisten henkilöliikennepalvelujen tarjoamistamäärältään alle 300 000 kilometriä vuodessa. Jos julkisia palveluhankintoja koskeva sopimus on tehty ilmantarjouskilpailua pienen tai keskisuuren yrityksen kanssa, jolla onkäytössään enintään 23 ajoneuvoa, edellä mainittuja enimmäis-määriä voidaan korottaa joko alle 2 000 000 euroon keskimää-räisen ennakoidun vuosittaisen arvon osalta tai alle 600 000kilometriin vuodessa julkisten henkilöliikennepalvelujen osalta.


Yllätyin kyllä minäkin.

----------


## Eppu

Moottoritien päällä sijaitsevan rakennustyömaan johdosta keskustassa ajellaan poikkeusreittejä. Esimerkiksi lännestä päin ajetaan keskustaan Saarisenkadun kautta:

----------


## aki

Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenteessä heiluvat sotakirveet!

Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöitsijöiden välillä vallitsee sotatila. Taistelun sai aikaan Hämeenlinnan kaupungin kilpailutus, jossa  kaupunkiliikennettä vuosia hallinneet yhtiöt hävisivät lähes kaikki linjat.

Kaupunki kilpailutti kevättalvella useita linjoja niin, että uusien sopimuksien piti tulla voimaan kesäkuun alussa. Kilpailutuksen hävinneet osapuolet Vekka liikenne ja Hämeen linja kuitenkin valittivat Hämeenlinnan päätöksestä markkinaoikeuteen.

Valituksen vuoksi kaupungin joukkoliikennekoordinaattori Maarit Kaartokallio päätyi väliaikaisiin sopimuksiin niin, että pääosan linjoista ajaa Vekka liikenne. Vekka liikenteen Tj Tapio Vekka toimi vielä viime vuonna kaupunginhallituksen puheenjohtajana ja on tällä hetkellä KH:n varapuheenjohtaja.

Tekemässään valituksessa Vekka liikenne ja Hämeen linja katsovat ettei tarjouskilpailun voittaneella kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäki oy:llä ole taloudellisia ja teknisiä edellytyksiä hoitaa liikennettä. Valituksen tekijöiden mukaan Rajamäki ei myöskään noudata linja-autoliikenteen työehtosopimusta ja saa siten olennaista kilpailuetua muihin nähden.

Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäen Tj Ismo Rajamäki puolestaan syyttää Vekkaa ja Hämeen linjaa useita vuosia jatkuneesta kartellista. Rajamäki toteaa, etteivät Vekka ja Hämeen linja ole koskaan tehneet mistään linjasta kilpailevaa tarjousta. Rajamäki katsoo tämän olevan merkki kartellista, joka on jatkunut vuosia.

"Hämeenlinna on niin sisäpiirikaupunki, ettei siellä saa tehdä mitään muutoksia. Kaupunki on hyvin korruptoitunut. Veronmaksajia käy sääliksi. He häviävät tässä 6-0"

Vekan ja Hämeen linjan liikennöimänä Hämeenlinnan kaupunkiliikenne tulisi Hämeenlinnan veronmaksajille yli 333 000 euroa kalliimmaksi.

Lähde: YLE Häme

----------


## tkp

> Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäen Tj Ismo Rajamäki puolestaan syyttää Vekkaa ja Hämeen linjaa useita vuosia jatkuneesta kartellista. Rajamäki toteaa, etteivät Vekka ja Hämeen linja ole koskaan tehneet mistään linjasta kilpailevaa tarjousta. Rajamäki katsoo tämän olevan merkki kartellista, joka on jatkunut vuosia.
> 
> "Hämeenlinna on niin sisäpiirikaupunki, ettei siellä saa tehdä mitään muutoksia. Kaupunki on hyvin korruptoitunut. Veronmaksajia käy sääliksi. He häviävät tässä 6-0"


http://www.digipaper.fi/akt/111207/

"Rajamäellä on ollut työriitoja, joissa yhtiö ei ole noudattanut kuorma- tai linja-autoalan yleissitovia työehtosopimuksia. Ainoatakaan riitaa ei ole saatu sovittua neuvotteluissa, vaan asiat on ratkaistu käräjä- tai hovioikeuksissa. Yritys on hävinnyt kaikki oikeustapaukset ja joutunut maksamaan palkkasaatavat jälkikäteen"

Kyllä minua ainakin säälittää enemmän ne kuljettajat, jotka joutuvat hakemaan palkka- ja muut saatavansa oikeuden kautta.

----------


## killerpop

No niin, Rajamäen ajot ovat tämän viikon jälkeen ajettu Hämeenlinnan paikkurissa, kun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaosto on irtisanonut nämä väliaikaiset sopimukset linjoilla 5 ja 11. Asiasta lisää linkin http://www.hameenlinna.fi/Menuissa-n...ttanyt-purkaa/ takana.

Hämeenlinnassa toimineen Omnilinkin lisäksi myös Riihimäen ja Hyvinkään välillä näkyi olevan samanlainen auto, kilvet olivat BPZ-249, jos en väärin katsonut.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> No niin, Rajamäen ajot ovat tämän viikon jälkeen ajettu Hämeenlinnan paikkurissa, kun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaosto on irtisanonut nämä väliaikaiset sopimukset linjoilla 5 ja 11. Asiasta lisää linkin http://www.hameenlinna.fi/Menuissa-n...ttanyt-purkaa/ takana.
> 
> Hämeenlinnassa toimineen Omnilinkin lisäksi myös Riihimäen ja Hyvinkään välillä näkyi olevan samanlainen auto, kilvet olivat BPZ-249, jos en väärin katsonut.


Sivukommenttina mainittuun OmniLinkiin BPZ-249: se on entinen Arriva Danmark 8253 < Pan Bus 253/SJ93980 (Scania YS4L4X20001842443).
On siis Hämeenlinnassa pyörineen ZKB-659:n sisarauto.

----------


## tkp

> No niin, Rajamäen ajot ovat tämän viikon jälkeen ajettu Hämeenlinnan paikkurissa, kun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaosto on irtisanonut nämä väliaikaiset sopimukset linjoilla 5 ja 11. Asiasta lisää linkin http://www.hameenlinna.fi/Menuissa-n...ttanyt-purkaa/ takana.


Ko. liikennöitsijä näyttää esimerkkiä hyvästä käytöksestä Facebook-sivuillaan mm. haistattelemalla kaupungille ja suorastaan v*ttuilemalla.

Perusteita sopimusten irtisanomiselle löytyy esim. täältä

----------


## killerpop

> Perusteita sopimusten irtisanomiselle löytyy esim. täältä


Huh huh, toivottavasti myös ELY pistää lopun tälle pelleilylle ja laittaa tämän ostoliikenteen seuraavaksi halvimmille tarjoajille.

Muistelen kovasti, kun Hämeenlinnasta tuli tulokset jossa Rajamäki voitti lähes kaikki kohteet, niin monet puhui että Vekan ja Hämeen linjan hinnoissa on ilmaa. Ilmeisesti ei ollutkaan, vaan hintahäirikkö laskenut alakanttiin ja nyt kun lipputulot ei riitäkään, pitää irtisanoa hommat tai saada lisää rahaa tappiollisen tarjouksen päälle.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Ko. liikennöitsijä näyttää esimerkkiä hyvästä käytöksestä Facebook-sivuillaan mm. haistattelemalla kaupungille ja suorastaan v*ttuilemalla.
> 
> Perusteita sopimusten irtisanomiselle löytyy esim. täältä


Hämmentävää että facebookissa oli jopa yrittäjän kanssa samaa mieltä olevia "asikkaita"... Toisaalta, kaikkihan me näemme asioista vain osanäkökulman mutta silti...
Kaipa samainen yrittäjä ihmettelee tulevaisuudessa jos ei enää tahdo tulla sopimuksia...

----------


## ultrix

> No niin, Rajamäen ajot ovat tämän viikon jälkeen ajettu Hämeenlinnan paikkurissa, kun kaupungin joukkoliikennejaosto on irtisanonut nämä väliaikaiset sopimukset linjoilla 5 ja 11. Asiasta lisää linkin http://www.hameenlinna.fi/Menuissa-n...ttanyt-purkaa/ takana.





> Ko. liikennöitsijä näyttää esimerkkiä hyvästä käytöksestä Facebook-sivuillaan mm. haistattelemalla kaupungille ja suorastaan v*ttuilemalla.
> 
> Perusteita sopimusten irtisanomiselle löytyy esim. täältä





> Huh huh, toivottavasti myös ELY pistää lopun tälle pelleilylle ja laittaa tämän ostoliikenteen seuraavaksi halvimmille tarjoajille.
> 
> Muistelen kovasti, kun Hämeenlinnasta tuli tulokset jossa Rajamäki voitti lähes kaikki kohteet, niin monet puhui että Vekan ja Hämeen linjan hinnoissa on ilmaa. Ilmeisesti ei ollutkaan, vaan hintahäirikkö laskenut alakanttiin ja nyt kun lipputulot ei riitäkään, pitää irtisanoa hommat tai saada lisää rahaa tappiollisen tarjouksen päälle.


Itse olen nähnyt tämän tarinan näin:
Rajamäki voittaa kevättalvella 2013 kilpailutuksen ja ostaa liikenteen hoitoon kesäkuun alusta tarvittavat bussit valmiiksiHämeen Linja ja ystävänsä Vekka Liikenne toimitusjohtajanaan kaupunginhallituksen varapuheenjohtaja Tapio Vekka valittavat Rajamäen liikenteestä markkinaoikeuteen, koska x ja yHämeen Linja ja Vekka jatkavat liikennöintiä kesäkuusta alkaen väliaikaisten sopimusten turvin ilmeisestikin vanhalla kalustolla, Rajamäen bussit seisovat varikolla tyhjän panttinakesän kääntyessä syksyyn Rajamäen talous heikkenee MaO:n päätöstä odotellessa tuottamattomien investointien takia niin, että konkurssiuhka on todellinen. Seurauksena yrittäjän hermot eivät enää kestä ja tämä päättää turvautua epäortodokseihin keinoihin.

Mitä itse tekisitte vastaavassa tilanteessa Rajamäen paikalla? Muistuttaisin vielä, että Suomessa konkurssiin joutuvaa yrittäjää pidetään käytännössä ihmisrauniona, joka saastuttaa kaiken ympärillään.

Korjatkaa toki, jos saamani kuva HML:n tapauksesta on vääristynyt.

----------


## kalle.

> Mitä itse tekisitte vastaavassa tilanteessa Rajamäen paikalla?.


Jättäisin bussit ostamatta siihen saakka kunnes valitusaika on ummessa. Melko yksinkertainen toimenpide.

----------


## tkp

> Mitä itse tekisitte vastaavassa tilanteessa Rajamäen paikalla?


Tulee mieleen sanonta, että hypätään liian isoihin saappaisiin... Markkinaoikeudessa on varmasti tehty tuhansia päätöksiä, joissa kielletään päätöksen toimeenpano siksi aikaa että Markkinaoikeus tutkii valituksen. Ja ompa bussialalla sanonta "Turun taudista" jossa vanha, liikennettä hävinnyt yritys valittaa Markkinaoikeuteen ja tämä kieltää sopimuksen täytäntöönpanon ja vanha liikennöitsijä on hoitanut liikenteen sen aikaa että Markkinaoikeus on ratkaissut tapauksen. Joten mikään yllätys asian ei olisi pitänyt olla... Ja empä nyt muista että näissä olisi turvauduttu samanlaisiin sopimusten vastaisiin toimiin, tai viranomaiselle haistatteluun kuin ko. tapauksessa. Esimerkiksi seuraavat sopimusrikkomukset ovat minusta kyllä enemmän välinpitämättömyyttä tai ylimielisyyttä sopimuksia kohtaan kuin "herneen vetämistä".

- Rajamäki on toisenkin sopimuksensa (Hauhon suunnan liikenne) osalta, huomautuksista huolimatta, laiminlyönyt matkustajamääriä ja lippu- ja rahtituloja koskevien selvistysten antamisen. Liikenteenharjoittaja on muun muassa kehoittanut tilajaa laskemaan luvut itse
- Liikenteenharjoittaja on ollut useasti epätietoinen oman sopimuksensa sisällöstä, kuljettajien ohjeistus vaikuttaa olevan yhtiössä puutteellista
- Tilaaja on huomauttanut liikenteenharjoittajaa sopimuksen mukaisen rahastuslaiteen puuttumisesta
- Tilaaja on toistuvasti joutunut huomauttamaan ajamattomista vuoroista
- Tilaaja on joutunut huomauttamaan liikennöitsijää epäselvistä pysäkkiaikatauluista ja siitä että lippuhinnat eivät ole olleet esillä bussissa

----------


## Eppu

> Muistelen kovasti, kun Hämeenlinnasta tuli tulokset jossa Rajamäki voitti lähes kaikki kohteet, niin monet puhui että Vekan ja Hämeen linjan hinnoissa on ilmaa. Ilmeisesti ei ollutkaan, vaan hintahäirikkö laskenut alakanttiin...


Markkinaoikeuteen jätetyn valituksen ja sen seuraamusten takia emme voi tätä asiaa varmuudella tietää. Linjan 5 ilta-ja viikonloppuliikenne sekä linja 11 eivät kieltämättä mitään rahasampoja ole, mutta tähän ketjuun lisätyn linkin takana mainitut rikkomukset toki toisaalta puhuvat puolestaan. 

En ole muuten tähän päivään mennessä saanut selville, mistä syystä Vekka Ja HL tarkkaan ottaen valittivat.



> Itse olen nähnyt tämän tarinan näin:
> Rajamäki voittaa kevättalvella 2013 kilpailutuksen ja ostaa liikenteen hoitoon kesäkuun alusta tarvittavat bussit valmiiksiHämeen Linja ja ystävänsä Vekka Liikenne toimitusjohtajanaan kaupunginhallituksen varapuheenjohtaja Tapio Vekka valittavat Rajamäen liikenteestä markkinaoikeuteen, koska x ja yHämeen Linja ja Vekka jatkavat liikennöintiä kesäkuusta alkaen väliaikaisten sopimusten turvin ilmeisestikin vanhalla kalustolla, Rajamäen bussit seisovat varikolla tyhjän panttinakesän kääntyessä syksyyn Rajamäen talous heikkenee MaO:n päätöstä odotellessa tuottamattomien investointien takia niin, että konkurssiuhka on todellinen. Seurauksena yrittäjän hermot eivät enää kestä ja tämä päättää turvautua epäortodokseihin keinoihin.


Minäkin olen nähnyt asian osittain näin.

Toisaalta tämä Rajamäen Liikenne firmana tuntuu jotenkin erikoiselta tapaukselta. Rajamäen Hämeenlinnan paikkuriin tarjoama kalusto ei ollut keski-iältään kovin tuoretta, mikä viittaa osittain näiden kalustoinvestointien (suhteellisen alhaiseen) hintaan, kun taas Vekka ja Hämeen Linja ovat satsanneet viime aikoina ostamalla etupäässä uusia autoja. Rajamäen käytös ei tässä tilanteessa ole kenellekään eduksi, joten henkilökohtaisesti minua ei nimen omaan tästä syystä haittaisi vaikka kyseinen pulju olisi kohta menneisyyttä - ja toki sitä kohti varmaan ollaan menossakin.

----------


## jltku

> Markkinaoikeudessa on varmasti tehty tuhansia päätöksiä, joissa kielletään päätöksen toimeenpano siksi aikaa että Markkinaoikeus tutkii valituksen. Ja ompa bussialalla sanonta "Turun taudista" jossa vanha, liikennettä hävinnyt yritys valittaa Markkinaoikeuteen ja tämä kieltää sopimuksen täytäntöönpanon ja vanha liikennöitsijä on hoitanut liikenteen sen aikaa että Markkinaoikeus on ratkaissut tapauksen.


Enpä ole moista sanontaa "Turun taudista" itse turkulaisena kuullut. Mutta pitää oikaista edellä kuvattua Turun tapausta. Turussa ei ole koskaan käynyt niin, että sopimuksen alkaminen olisi siirtynyt valituksen johdosta. Kevään 2011 kilpailutuksessa Savonlinja voitti huomattavasti liikennettä LS-Liikennelinjoilta ja Anderssonilta. LS-Liikennelinjat valitti Markkinaoikeuteen ja se asetti kesällä 2011 joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätökselle täytäntöönpanokiellon. Markkinaoikeus ratkaisi 16.1.2012 asian hyläten LS-Liikennelinjat Oy:n valituksen. Kun tämä ratkaisu Markkinaoikeudesta tuli, oli Savonlinjan sopimuskauden alkamiseen aikaa vielä runsaat kolme kuukautta. Savonlinjan sopimukset alkoivat vasta huhtikuun lopulla. Turussa kun kilpailutetaan liikennettä hyvissä ajoin mm. edellä kerrotusta syystä. Näin ollen oli ihan luonnollista, että vanha liikennöitsijä on hoitanut liikennettä oman sopimuskautensa puitteissa Markkinaoikeuden käsittelyn ajan. Turun kilpailutuksista on oltu Markkinaoikeudessa useammankin kerran, mutta aina on liikennöinti käynnistynyt kilpailutuksen mukaisena aloituspäivänä.




> Itse olen nähnyt tämän tarinan näin:
> Rajamäki voittaa kevättalvella 2013 kilpailutuksen ja ostaa liikenteen hoitoon kesäkuun alusta tarvittavat bussit valmiiksiHämeen Linja ja ystävänsä Vekka Liikenne toimitusjohtajanaan kaupunginhallituksen varapuheenjohtaja Tapio Vekka valittavat Rajamäen liikenteestä markkinaoikeuteen, koska x ja yHämeen Linja ja Vekka jatkavat liikennöintiä kesäkuusta alkaen väliaikaisten sopimusten turvin ilmeisestikin vanhalla kalustolla, Rajamäen bussit seisovat varikolla tyhjän panttinakesän kääntyessä syksyyn Rajamäen talous heikkenee MaO:n päätöstä odotellessa tuottamattomien investointien takia niin, että konkurssiuhka on todellinen. Seurauksena yrittäjän hermot eivät enää kestä ja tämä päättää turvautua epäortodokseihin keinoihin.
> 
> Mitä itse tekisitte vastaavassa tilanteessa Rajamäen paikalla? Muistuttaisin vielä, että Suomessa konkurssiin joutuvaa yrittäjää pidetään käytännössä ihmisrauniona, joka saastuttaa kaiken ympärillään.
> 
> Korjatkaa toki, jos saamani kuva HML:n tapauksesta on vääristynyt.


Minusta tuo Hämeenlinnan tapaus kulki nän:

Rajamäki voittaa kevättalvella 2013 kilpailutuksen ja ostaa liikenteen hoitoon kesäkuun alusta tarvittavat bussit valmiiksiHämeen Linja ja ystävänsä Vekka Liikenne toimitusjohtajanaan kaupunginhallituksen varapuheenjohtaja Tapio Vekka valittavat Rajamäen liikenteestä markkinaoikeuteen, koska x ja yRajamäki aloittaa liikennöinnin kesäkuusta alkaen väliaikaisten sopimusten turvinKesän kääntyessä syksyyn Rajamäki huomaa, että hänen Hämeenlinnan kaupungilta pyytämänsä hinta ja matkustajilta saatava lipputulo eivät riitä kattamaan kustannuksia. Seurauksena yrittäjä irtisanoo väliaikaiset sopimuksensa lyhyellä varoitusajalla. Lisäksi hän päättää turvautua epäortodokseihin keinoihin kaupunkia kohtaan.

Toivottavasti joku Hämeenlinnan asioista hyvin perillä oleva osaa kertoa kupletin juonen todellisen laidan. Kiinnostaa tämä siksi, että haluan tietää, olenko lukenut asiaan liittyvän kaupngin joukkoliikennejaoston pöytäkirjan oikein. Sen mukaan olen päätynyt esittämääni tulkintaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Hämeenlinnan kaupungin asiakirjasta löytyy perusteet sopimuksen purkamiselle. Lisäksi hevosmiesten tietotoimisto tietää kertoa, että muuan Pekolan kuljettaja olisi nähnyt kuljettajien laittavan matkalippujen rahoja omaan lompakkoon, jolloin asia lähti luonnollisesti eteenpäin. Lisäksi vilkaisu Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäen fb-sivuille kertoo omaa kieltään asiasta.

----------


## tkp

Rajamäki on ilmoittanut lopettavansa linjojen 5 ja 11 liikennöinnin välittömästi http://www.hameenlinna.fi/Menuissa-n...-lopettavansa/

----------


## kuukanko

Hämeenlinnassa ollaan kilpailuttamassa linjoja 2, 3, 8, 12, 13 ja 15 1.7.2014 alkaen, linjaa 9 1.1.2015 alkaen ja linjaa 14 1.6.2015 alkaen. Kaikkien sopimukset kestäisivät 3.6.2017 asti. Tarjouspyyntö. Samassa kilpailussa on myös muuta liikennettä, joka ei ehkä mene paikallisliikenteen käsitteen alle.

Paikallisliikenteen osalta kilpailu on jaettu kolmeen kohteeseen:
linjat 3 (3 bussia), 13 (1 bussi) ja 14 (1 bussi). 1.7.2014 alkaen kalustona 1 x Euro4 (max. 12 vuotta), 1 x Euro3 (max. 16 vuotta) ja 2 x Euro2 (max. 17 vuotta). 1.6.2015 lisäksi 1 x Euro4 (max. 12 vuotta)linjat 2 (1 bussi), 8 (1 bussi) ja 9 (2 bussia). 1.7.2014 alkaen kalustona 1 x Euro4 (max. 12 vuotta) ja 1 x Euro3 (max. 16 vuotta). 1.1.2015 lisäksi 1 x Euro3 (max. 16 vuotta) ja 1 x Euro2 (max. 17 vuotta)linjat 12 (2 bussia) ja 15 (1 bussi). Kalustona 1 x Euro4 (max. 12 vuotta), 1 x Euro3 (max. 16 vuotta) ja 1 x Euro2 (max. 17 vuotta)

----------


## killerpop

> Rajamäki on ilmoittanut lopettavansa linjojen 5 ja 11 liikennöinnin välittömästi http://www.hameenlinna.fi/Menuissa-n...-lopettavansa/


Tosiaan, jo perjantaina 11.10.2013 linjalla 11 ajelikin vanha tuttu Hämeen Linjan #17

----------


## tkp

Rajamäki ilmoittaa Facebookissa lopettavansa Hämeenlinna-Hauho vuoronsa

----------


## bussifriikki

Sivistynyttä tekstiä nuo Rajamäen FB-päivitykset...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Karosa

> Sivistynyttä tekstiä nuo Rajamäen FB-päivitykset...


Tuo vaatii joskin jo jonkin näköistä luovuutta, alkaa kertomaan tollaisia juttuja yrityksen facebook-sivuilla, ei varmasti kerro hyvää yhtiön imagosta.  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuo vaatii joskin jo jonkin näköistä luovuutta, alkaa kertomaan tollaisia juttuja yrityksen facebook-sivuilla, ei varmasti kerro hyvää yhtiön imagosta.


Ei kyllä tosiaan kerro, etenkin kun vuorotellen haukutaan kaikki tahot, joilla on jotakin tekemistä Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteen kanssa, ja sitten taas yritetään mainostaa yrityksen toimintaa. Kritiikki on sallittua, sitä en kiellä, mutta kyllä sen voisi ihan asiallisestikin toteuttaa. Mutta aika näyttää miten tässä loppujen lopuksi käy, itse uskon, että niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huudetaan.

----------


## karihoo

Onpa ollut melkoista pyöritystä! Toivon sydämestäni, ettei muualla tarvitsisi joutua tähän rumbaan. Nurmijärvellä on tulossa iso kilpailutuskierros ihan lähiaikoina..

----------


## killerpop

Nyt olisi tuloksia julkisina

Eli kohteet 1 ja 2 Vekalle, 3 Pekolalle. Lähiliikenteessä potin jakoi Lehdon Liikenne, Pekolan Liikenne ja Valkeakosken Liikenne.

----------


## Kani

> Ei kyllä tosiaan kerro, etenkin kun vuorotellen haukutaan kaikki tahot, joilla on jotakin tekemistä Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteen kanssa, ja sitten taas yritetään mainostaa yrityksen toimintaa. Kritiikki on sallittua, sitä en kiellä, mutta kyllä sen voisi ihan asiallisestikin toteuttaa. Mutta aika näyttää miten tässä loppujen lopuksi käy, itse uskon, että niin metsä vastaa kuin sinne huudetaan.


Näkyy kyseisellä firmalla olevan huono tuuri kun minne tahansa menee, niin on ikävät tilaajat ja asiakkaat:




> Olemme lopettaneet viikottaisen ja säännöllisen Espanjan liikenteen aurinko rannikolle, syitä on monia ... mutta viimeinen niitti on asiakkaiden tavarat jotka ei sisällä muuttotavaraa ja jos sisältää niin ne ei ole omia vaan toisten , sama koskee autoja ja moottoripyöriä sekä työnteko joka muuttu uhakiluksi ja lähestymiskieltoja haetaan asiakkaille niin antaa muiden jatkaa... ja kilpailijan vietyään asiakkaita niin on saanutkin jo huomata , että osan tavaroista pitääkin Suomen tulli ... mutta ISO KIITOS kaikille hyville asiakkaille , teitäkin oli paljon ja teitä tulee ikävä, mutta jotta elämä jatkuu niin teemme sen jossain muualla , missä niin sitä en vielä tiedä ... rekkaliikenne keski- ja etelä eurooppaan jatkuu yhä samoin linjaliikenne , Hämeenlinnan kaupunki nyt haluaa lopettaa kaiken meiltä koululaisliikennettä myöten ja siitä onkin palaveri ensiviikolla Hämeenlinnassa , mutta se on heidän asiansa jos näin päätävät , lapset tarvitsevat aina kyydin kouluun ja sen tekee sitten joku muu jos näin päättävät vaikka sopimusta on 2,5v jäljellä, mutta näinhän osa vanhemmista on toivonutkin , tosin ei kaikki , mutta Hml on Hml ja me emme siitä enää stressaa , lahjonta ja hyväveli järjestöön kun ei kuuluta.... mutta Catering SUPPORT us sekä Pohjanmaa  Kaikea hyvää kaikille ja joulun odotusta , ADJÖ ....ADIÓS

----------


## SD202

> Näkyy kyseisellä firmalla olevan huono tuuri kun minne tahansa menee, niin on ikävät tilaajat ja asiakkaat:


Ihmettelen hieman mainintaa Suomen tullin roolista kuljetusten pysäyttämisessä. Espanja ja Suomi ovat molemmat EU-maita, jolloin niiden välillä kulkevat tavarat ovat ns. vapaassa liikenteessä (C-status). Näihin kuljetuksiin Suomen tullilla on yhtä paljon mielenkiintoa kuin Suomen sisällä tapahtuviin kotimaan kuljetuksiin.
Mikäli lähtö- tai saapumismaa on EU:n ulkopuolella, niin silloin tavaran tullistatus on yleensä X - ja tulli voi halutessaan pysäyttää kuljetuksen mm. tarkistaakseen tavaroiden ja asiakirjojen yhteneväisyyden.
Vai liekö sitten kyseessä Suomen ja Gibraltarin väliset kuljetukset? Niissä kun ei mennä C-statuksella. Gibraltar taitaa olla samanlainen tullisaareke kuin Ahvenanmaa.
http://www.tulli.fi/fi/suomen_tulli/...at10/index.jsp

Ja jotta kirjoittaisin jotain itse aiheestakin: kyseinen liikennöitsijä voisi tosiaan panostaa enemmän tiedottamiseensa. Toisen osapuolen julkinen haukkuminen ei liene hyvän kauppatavan mukaista.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eli kohteet 1 ja 2 Vekalle


Kilpailutuksen tuloksena Vekalle siirtyy myös linjoja, joita liikennöi Hämeenlinnan toinen merkittävä liikennöitsijä, Hämeen Linja. Hämeen Linjan toimitusjohtaja syyttääkin nyt mediassa Vekkaa vanhojen yhteistyökuvioiden rikkomisesta, kun se meni tarjoamaan Hämeen Linjan ajamaa liikennettä.

----------


## Madmax

> Kilpailutuksen tuloksena Vekalle siirtyy myös linjoja, joita liikennöi Hämeenlinnan toinen merkittävä liikennöitsijä, Hämeen Linja. Hämeen Linjan toimitusjohtaja syyttääkin nyt mediassa Vekkaa vanhojen yhteistyökuvioiden rikkomisesta, kun se meni tarjoamaan Hämeen Linjan ajamaa liikennettä.


Ilmeisesti olivat sopineet etukäteen mille linjoille kukakin antaa tarjouksen ja Vekka meni tarjoamaan myös muiden linjoille. Myös se että lähes kaikissa kohteissa on vain yksi tarjoaja viittaa tähän.

----------


## deepthroat

> Kilpailutuksen tuloksena Vekalle siirtyy myös linjoja, joita liikennöi Hämeenlinnan toinen merkittävä liikennöitsijä, Hämeen Linja. Hämeen Linjan toimitusjohtaja syyttääkin nyt mediassa Vekkaa vanhojen yhteistyökuvioiden rikkomisesta, kun se meni tarjoamaan Hämeen Linjan ajamaa liikennettä.


Tuota etukäteen markkinoiden sopimista sanotaan KARTELLIKSI ja se on kilpailulainsäädännön mukaan kiellettyä. Mielenkiintoista että Hämeen Linja vielä kehtaa lehdessä myöntää moisen kartellin suunnittelun. Mielenkiinnolla odotamme Rajamäen kaltaisia raivonpuuskia Facebookkiin  :Very Happy:

----------


## anttipng

> Kilpailutuksen tuloksena Vekalle siirtyy myös linjoja, joita liikennöi Hämeenlinnan toinen merkittävä liikennöitsijä, Hämeen Linja. Hämeen Linjan toimitusjohtaja syyttääkin nyt mediassa Vekkaa vanhojen yhteistyökuvioiden rikkomisesta, kun se meni tarjoamaan Hämeen Linjan ajamaa liikennettä.


Mun järkeni ei kyllä riitä ymmärtämään että miten tämä kaveri voi mennä tällaisia laukomaan lehdessä. Tai sitten se elää niin vahvasti maailmassa jossa kartellitilanne on selviö.

----------


## Huppu

Yritin ensimmäistä kertaa koskaan lisätä pari valokuvaa JLF:n galleriaan (Hämeenlinnasta 19-20.2.2014) joiden arvelin kiinnostavan muitakin (linjaliikennekuvat mm. Pekolan liikenteen 68, Mikkolan liikenteen 2, Hämeen linjan 17).

Muitakin valokuvia olisi Hämeenlinnan hyvin monipuolisesta kalustosta,
mutta nyt kirjoittaa galleriassa että "image pending approval", en oikein löytänyt internetistä suomeksi tietoa mitä tämä tarkoittaa? Tiedostojen koko on alle 500 kt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Muitakin valokuvia olisi Hämeenlinnan hyvin monipuolisesta kalustosta,
> mutta nyt kirjoittaa galleriassa että "image pending approval", en oikein löytänyt internetistä suomeksi tietoa mitä tämä tarkoittaa? Tiedostojen koko on alle 500 kt.


Tuo tarkoittaa sitä, ettei moderaattori ole vielä hyväksynyt niitä galleriaan. Näkyvät heti hyväksymisen jälkeen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näkyvät heti hyväksymisen jälkeen.


Kävin hyväksymässä kuvat eli nyt ne näkyvät.

----------


## killerpop

Markkinaoikeudesta kuului nyt

http://www.vekkaliikenne.fi/news/56/...t-valituksensa
http://www.markkinaoikeus.fi/fi/inde...342414075.html

----------


## 034

http://yle.fi/uutiset/markkinaoikeus...merkki/7167059

Yleltä uutinen

----------


## killerpop

Lehdon Liikenne osti Hämeen Linjan kaupunkiliikennetoiminnot
http://www.hameensanomat.fi/uutiset/...injat-lehdolle

----------


## kuukanko

Kuljetusliike Ismo Rajamäen linjoilta 1, 5, 11 ja 17 aikanaan voittamien vuorojen uudelleenkilpailutus on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## killerpop

Lehdon Liikenne on jo ottanut käyttöön linjanumeron 10 HämeenlinnaHarvialaTurenki -linjalla

Lisäksi Pekolan samaa reittiä kulkevat autot saanevat myös saman linjanumeron.

2.6. alkaen Hämeenlinnan sisäisessä liikenteessä (vaikkakin menee vähän matkaa Hattulan puolella) on asemiaan vahvistanut Valkeakosken Liikenne, joka voitti HämeenlinnaIittala -linjan itselleen. Autoina on Toijalassa yöpyvät ilmastoidut 9700S:t #15 ja #20 vuoropäivin. Liikenne lisääntyy kouluvuoden aikana, jolloin liikenteessä tarvitaan jo kaksi autoa.


Torstaina 5.6. liikenteessä oli poikkeuksellisen vanhaa kalustoa, kun Hämeen Linjan Säffle #6 oli linjalla 14, samoin Vekka ajeli MaxCilla #7 linjaa 8.

Mainittakoon tässäki (jos ei muualta ole jo tullut ilmi), että Vekan kalusto on täydentynyt jopa kolmella Scania N94UB / Lahti 402:lla, jotka ovat HelB-taustaisia. Näistä ex HelB #9 on nykyisin valkoiseksi maalattu Vekka #23, sen sijaan HelB:t #12 ja #13 ovat vanhassa kuosissaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vekka Liikenne on tuonut kevään kuluessa katukuvaan neljä bergeniläistaustaista Scania L94UB / Vest Center L -autoa. Kuviakin taitaa olla verkossa eri puolille siroteltuna, seuraavassa esimerkkikuvia omasta kuvagalleriastani: auto #4, auto #5, auto #31 ja auto #32.

----------


## mhbus

> 2.6. alkaen Hämeenlinnan sisäisessä liikenteessä (vaikkakin menee vähän matkaa Hattulan puolella) on asemiaan vahvistanut Valkeakosken Liikenne, joka voitti HämeenlinnaIittala -linjan itselleen. Autoina on Toijalassa yöpyvät ilmastoidut 9700S:t #15 ja #20 vuoropäivin. Liikenne lisääntyy kouluvuoden aikana, jolloin liikenteessä tarvitaan jo kaksi autoa.


Kouluvuoden aikana sen päällekkäin menevän vuoron Valkeakosken Liikenne on tiettävästi antanut alihankintaan Jarbusille. Nyt kesäaikaan Valkeakosken Liikenne puolestaan ajaa aamun ensimmäisen vuoron Iittalasta Hämeenlinnaan Jarbusin alihankintana.
Iittalan liikenteestä ei ihme kyllä ollut muita tarjouksia, joten voittaminen oli helppoa. Olisi luullut kyllä muitakin paikallisia kiinnostavan.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:36 ----------




> Kouluvuoden aikana sen päällekkäin menevän vuoron Valkeakosken Liikenne on tiettävästi antanut alihankintaan Jarbusille. Nyt kesäaikaan Valkeakosken Liikenne puolestaan ajaa aamun ensimmäisen vuoron Iittalasta Hämeenlinnaan Jarbusin alihankintana.
> Iittalan liikenteestä ei ihme kyllä ollut muita tarjouksia, joten voittaminen oli helppoa. Olisi luullut kyllä muitakin paikallisia kiinnostavan.


Sen verran korjaan, että kouluvuoden aikana Mikkolan/Pekolan Liikenne on antanut aamuvuoronsa Iittalasta Hämeenlinnaan alihankintaan Valkeakosken Liikenteelle. Tuon päällekkäin menevän vuoron alihankinnasta en nyt ole ihan satavarma, mutta jostain sellaisen käsityksen sain. Valkeakosken Liikenne ajaa Jarbusin aamuvuoron heinäkuun alusta koulujen alkuun saakka.

----------


## killerpop

Nyt on näkynyt Hämeen Linjan linjoilla Lehdon Liikenteen väreissä olevaa kalustoa, mm toinen Volvo 8500LE ja hiljattain maalattu Hämeen Linjan Scala #1

Tässä HL #1 Lehdon väreissä linjalla 13, jota ajaa 1.7. alkaen vain Vekka Liikenne, joten kuva jäänee historiaan.

----------


## tkp

Rajamäen liikenne lopetti Lammin koululaiskuljetukset http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/20...aivat-ajamatta

----------


## bussikuvaaja

Pekolan Liikenne ostanut ex Westendin Linjan ivecon Crosswayn, todennäköisesti HML paikkuriin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeelinnassa sattui melko lähellä rautatieasemaa onnettomuus, jossa oli osallisena paikallisliikenteen linja-autoja. YLEn uutinen aiheesta.

 YLEn uutissivulla näkyy linja-autoista vain Pekola-yhtiöiden Scania / Vest, seinään törmännyt bussi. Hämeen Sanomien uutisen mukaan tämä auto oli kolhaissut ennen seinää päin ajamista Vekka Liikenteen kaupunkiautoa, joka kuvan mukaan sekin on Scania / Vest.

----------


## 034

Vestit ottivat siis mittaa toisistaan  :Cool:

----------


## Jaikku

Pekolan bussiturman selvittely alkaa Hämeenlinnassa.

Aiheesta lisää täällä: http://yle.fi/uutiset/pekolan_bussit...nnassa/7451468

----------


## killerpop

> Rajamäen liikenne lopetti Lammin koululaiskuljetukset http://www.ess.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/20...aivat-ajamatta


Ilmeisesti myös muukin toiminta loppuu lähipäivinä, sillä yrityksen sivuilla on ajankohtaista-osiossa uutinen



> Linja-autoliikenne lopetetaan 12.9.2014
> viikolla 12.9.2014 ja 13.9 ajamme vielä Hauhon linjan ja ensiviikolla Lahti Tampere ajetaan vielä, mutta sen jälkeen emme aja edes tilausajoja. Lammi varikko on myytävänä ja jokusia linja-autoja on vielä kaupan. Ely keskus ei jatka linjoja vaan ne loppuu kokonaan.


http://www.rajamaki.info/fi/ajankoht...12-9-2014.html

Jos en väärin muista, niin osa kilpailutuskohteista oli ainaki kesään 2016 voimassa. Eli ei taida olla ELYn vika kuitenkaan että ajot päättyy?

----------


## tkp

> http://www.rajamaki.info/fi/ajankoht...12-9-2014.html
> 
> Jos en väärin muista, niin osa kilpailutuskohteista oli ainaki kesään 2016 voimassa. Eli ei taida olla ELYn vika kuitenkaan että ajot päättyy?


Jos tämä on sitä uutta ja vapaata liikennettä jossa liikennöitsijä saa päättää viranomaisen puolesta kuinka pitkään linjoja ajetaan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Luonnos Hämeenlinnan uudeksi paikallisliikennelinjastoksi, joka tulee voimaan kesällä 2017, on julkaistu *netissä*. Muutokset tulisivat luonnoksen mukaisina olemaan huomattavia verrattuna nykyiseen linjastoon. Siiriin ei aikaisemmin ole mennyt edes palvelulinjan (pikku)bussi, ja Sammossakin on jouduttu tyytymään yhteen arkisin edestakaisin liikkuvaan palvelubussiin. Nyt kumpaankin olisi tulossa kokopäiväliikennettä.
 Luolajan ja Vuorentaan yhteydet muuttuvat aika lailla kun linjojen 1 ja 3 länsipäitä oiotaan matka-aikojen nopeuttamiseksi. Jatkossa Luolajaan ei mennä ykkösellä vaan 2:sella, ja linjalta 3 Vuorentaka poistuu uuden (tai pikemminkin voimakkaasti uusitun) linjan 14 hoitaessa mm. sitä aluetta. Lopullinen linjasto voi aivan hyvin poiketa nyt julkaistusta luonnoksesta.

----------


## Eppu

> Luonnos Hämeenlinnan uudeksi paikallisliikennelinjastoksi, joka tulee voimaan kesällä 2017, on julkaistu *netissä*. Muutokset tulisivat luonnoksen mukaisina olemaan huomattavia verrattuna nykyiseen linjastoon. Siiriin ei aikaisemmin ole mennyt edes palvelulinjan (pikku)bussi, ja Sammossakin on jouduttu tyytymään yhteen arkisin edestakaisin liikkuvaan palvelubussiin. Nyt kumpaankin olisi tulossa kokopäiväliikennettä.
>  Luolajan ja Vuorentaan yhteydet muuttuvat aika lailla kun linjojen 1 ja 3 länsipäitä oiotaan matka-aikojen nopeuttamiseksi. Jatkossa Luolajaan ei mennä ykkösellä vaan 2:sella, ja linjalta 3 Vuorentaka poistuu uuden (tai pikemminkin voimakkaasti uusitun) linjan 14 hoitaessa mm. sitä aluetta. Lopullinen linjasto voi aivan hyvin poiketa nyt julkaistusta luonnoksesta.


Mielenkiintoisia uudistuksia. Aika positiivista monelta osalta, kun joitakin päällekkäisyyksiä poistuu ja joistakin linjoista tulee pituudeltaan ihan eri luokkaa kuin nykyisistä. On myös tajuttu antaa riittävästi ajoaikaa siellä missä siihen on tarvetta. Nykylinjastossa kun on ehkäpä puutteita juurikin tässä suhteessa kun kaikilla linjoilla koitetaan mennä tunnin kierrosajalla joka ei läheskään aina ole riittävä. 
Mielenkiintoinen on myöskin tuo uusi heilurilinja 10 ja moni muu...

----------


## killerpop

Linjasto kyllä vaikuttaa positiiviselta, tosin kustannukset voivat olla melkoiset nykytilanteeseen nähden. Itse vaihdattaisin tuon 1/3 -parin linjatunnuksen heti kun vuoro siirtyy ajamaan Sammon lenkkiä joko myötä- tai vastapäivään. Tämä myös helpottaisi varmasti monia informaatiojärjestelmiäkin. Ajantasaus toki saa olla tuolla Sammossa.

100-sarjojen linjanumerointi oli rohkea veto myöskin, niissä erityisesti mietityttää, miten jatkossa hoidetaan nykyiset 487:n vuorot Hämeenlinna  Helsinki. Koko matka 403:na vai vaihdetaan vaikka Lopella numeroa?

Palokunnankadun ottaminen käyttöön myös länteen menevillä vuoroilla on hyvä juttu. Toivottavasti ko remontissa kadulta saadaan kivetys pois ja asfaltti tilalle. Ja niin kauan kun ko kadun varrella toimii VPK sikäli jos toimii, varmaan jotain poikkeusjärjestelyjä pysäkkien osalta tarvii tehdä? Muuten voitaisiin nähdä hullunkurisia tilanteita, että hälytysajoneuvon tien tukkii 3 pysäkeillään olevaa bussia tasaamassa keskustan aikaa.

----------


## Zambo

> 100-sarjojen linjanumerointi oli rohkea veto myöskin, niissä erityisesti mietityttää, miten jatkossa hoidetaan nykyiset 487:n vuorot Hämeenlinna  Helsinki. Koko matka 403:na vai vaihdetaan vaikka Lopella numeroa?


403 ei taida soveltua HSL:n numerouudistukseen ja siten käytettäväksi HSL-alueella, ainakaan U-linjana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjasto kyllä vaikuttaa positiiviselta, tosin kustannukset voivat olla melkoiset nykytilanteeseen nähden. Itse vaihdattaisin tuon 1/3 -parin linjatunnuksen heti kun vuoro siirtyy ajamaan Sammon lenkkiä joko myötä- tai vastapäivään. Tämä myös helpottaisi varmasti monia informaatiojärjestelmiäkin. Ajantasaus toki saa olla tuolla Sammossa.


Syksyllä tilanteeseen on tullut uutta valoa. Keväällä esiteltyyn luonnokseen on syksyllä saatu joukko päivityksiä, joissa mm. 1 / 3 Sampo-kierros on avattu. Linjan 1 on tarkoitus ajaa entiseen tapaan Loimalahteen vanhalle kääntöpaikalle, mutta toisaalta Loimalahteen ajaisi tämän hetken näkemysten mukaan myös linja 3, mutta Hirsimäen ja Sammon kautta. Linjalla 1 säilyisi vastoin kevään nopeuttamissuunnitelmia Luolajan mutka, koska linjan 2 haluttaisiin sittenkin ajavan jatkossakin Visamäkeen (joskin perinteistä suorempaa reittiä Lahdensivun kautta).

Keväistä hahmotelmaa on siis muokattu aika lailla viime kuukausien aikana. Erityisen painavana syynä on tietenkin talous, osa kunnista ei hyväksy kustannustason nousua nykyiseen verrattuna. Samalla sekavina pidettyjä ratkaisuja on pyritty selkiyttämään. Yllä selostettu linjojen 1 - 3 muutos on vain yksi pieni osa päivityksistä. Keväisiin luonnoksiin verrattuna mm. Laaniityn, Tarvasmäen ja Äikäälän suuntia palvellaan erinumeroisilla linjoilla ja ehkä erilaisella tarjonnalla. Jatkossa kesäliikenne voi olla selvästi hiljaisempaa talviliikenteeseen verrattuna. Tähän asti ero ei ole ollut kovin suuri.

Tuoreimmista suunnitelmista löytyy aineistoa Hämeenlinnan kaupungin kotisivulta. Yhdyskuntalautakunnan joukkoliikennejaoston esityslistoja ja pöytäkirjoja sekä edellisten liitteitä selaamalla saanee parhaan kokonaiskuvan siitä, miltä pohjalta reitit tulevat uusiin tarjouskilpailuihin ja liikenne lopulta käynnistyy kesällä 2017.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vekka Liikenteen uusin tulokas #14, RSL-156, Irisbus Crossway LE ovituksella 2+2+1, liikkuu Hämeenlinnan (ja Hattulan) linjalla 5. Auto lienee peräisin HSL-alueelta.

----------


## Eppu

> Vekka Liikenteen uusin tulokas #14, RSL-156, Irisbus Crossway LE ovituksella 2+2+1, liikkuu Hämeenlinnan (ja Hattulan) linjalla 5. Auto lienee peräisin HSL-alueelta.


Rekisteröintipäivä 2009-03-20 viittaisi siihen, että kyseessä on ex. Andersson #1 IYX-420. Muita vaihtoehtoja en löytänyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rekisteröintipäivä 2009-03-20 viittaisi siihen, että kyseessä on ex. Andersson #1 IYX-420. Muita vaihtoehtoja en löytänyt.


Asia voi hyvinkin olla juuri noin. Auton ovijärjestys ja muu mitoitus paljasti, että historia on toinen kuin Vekan aiemmilla "Crossareilla".

----------


## kuukanko

Hämeenlinnassakin on edessä täysimittaiseen kilpailutettuun liikenteeseen siirtyminen 4.6.2017 ja samalla linjasto uudistuu. Linjasto ulottuu myös Janakkalaan ja Hattulaan.

Kilpailukohteet ovat:
linja 5 Turenki - Hämeenlinna - Parola - Parolannummi ja linja 10 Turenki - Hämeenlinna - Vähänummi - Parola. 5 autoa. Sopimuskausi 4.6.2017 - 3.6.2023 + 4 vuoden optiolinja 2 Visamäki - Aulanko. 2 autoa. Sopimuskausi 4.6.2017 - 4.6.2022 + 3 vuoden optio.linja 4 Tarvasmäki - Rantatie - Katuma - Katinen - Poltinahontie - Kettumäki ja linja 12 Siiri - Tampereentie - Kettumäki. 3 autoa. Sopimuskausi 4.6.2017 - 4.6.2022 + 3 vuoden optio.linja 13 Miemala - Laaniitty. 1 auto. Sopimuskausi 4.6.2017 - 30.5.2020 + 2 vuoden optio.linja 14 Rautatieasema - Loimalahti - Hirsimäki - Mäkelä - Tiiriö, linja 16 Rautatieasema - Linja-autoasema - Moreeni ja linja 17 Rautatieasema - Tampereentie - Mäkelä - Tiiriö. 3 autoa. Sopimuskausi 4.6.2017 - 30.5.2020 + 2 vuoden optio.
Kalustovaatimuksena kohteissa 2 - 5 on matalalattiainen tai puolimatalalattiainen kalusto, päästötaso vähintään Euro 4, kaluston keski-ikä korkeintaan 10 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta. Kohteessa 1 vaatimukset on muuten samat, mutta kolmen bussin on oltava päästöluokitukseltaan vähintään Euro 5 ja keski-ikävaatimus on 9 vuotta.

Ansaintamallina on bruttomalli.

Kilpailutuksen tarjouspyyntö

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ylläolevan viestin perusteella joku voisi luulla, että Loimalahteen ja Hirsimäkeen pääsisi vain linjalla 14 ja Harvoilaan / Siiriin vain linjalla 12. Aivan näin ei asia ole.

Tosiasiassa linjastouudistukseen kuuluu myös paketti 6 eli "sairaala" (näkyy kuukanko:n ilmoittaman linkin takaa liitteestä 6), joka hoidetaan ensimmäiset kolme vuotta nykyisten sopimusten jatko-optiolla. Täten uuden linjaston linjat 1, 3 ja 11 eivät sisälly nyt julkaistuihin kohteisiin, vaan niitä ajetaan vanhojen optioiden pohjalta 30.5.2020 asti.

Linjojen 1, 3 ja 11 reitit:

1  Loimalahti - Luolaja - Kukostensyrjä
3  Loimalahti - Hirsimäki - Ruununmylly - Harvoilanmäki
11 Loimalahti - Katinen - Katuma - Äikäälä

Linjaa 11 liikennöidään vain kouluvuoden aikana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kuluneella viikolla Lehdon Liikenteen liikennöimillä linjoilla on ensin näkynyt VDL-merkkinen bussi ENB-462 ja nyt sitten vielä Lehdon käytettynä hankkima vuonna 2009 valmistunut Scala IJE-801. VDL esiityi valkoisena (on ehkä edelleen esittelyauto), mutta Scala on Lehdon Liikenteen omissa väreissä. Lehdon aiemmat Scalat ehdittiin myydä pois vain puolisen vuotta sitten.

----------


## Rattivaunu

IJE-801 liikkuu tänään Hämeenlinnan linjalla 1 ja VDL-bussi linjalla 2. Linja 2 on Vekka Liikenteen hoitama, joten nyt VDL taitaa olla Vekalla kokeiltavana.

----------


## Eppu

Tänään (pe 27.1) tuo mainittu citea oli linjalla 9. Pekolan ORI-246 vaikuttaisikin olevan #29 kyljessä olevan numeron perusteella.

----------


## killerpop

Ja Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksesta kuuluuu sen verran kummia, että odotan mielenkiinnolla sitä lopullista sanaa. Ennakotietojen perusteella paikalliset eivät pärjänneet, vaan voitot valui Pirkanmaalle ja Päijät-Hämeeseen.

----------


## VHi

> Ja Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteen kilpailutuksesta kuuluuu sen verran kummia, että odotan mielenkiinnolla sitä lopullista sanaa. Ennakotietojen perusteella paikalliset eivät pärjänneet, vaan voitot valui Pirkanmaalle ja Päijät-Hämeeseen.


Nyt en enää muista oliko Tapio Vekka vai Risto Pekola, joka kirjoitti Facebookissa, että liikenne on mennyt kokonaisuudessaan Länsilinjoille ja Inter Kuljetukselle.

Keskustelu oli paikoin kiivastakin, lähinnä mielipide oli, että huonosti kilpailutettu, kun paikalliset eivät voittaneet. En myöskään täysin osta väitettä, etteikö uudet liikennöitsijät kykenisi laadukkaaseen liikennöintiin (ainakin Länsilinjat pystyy), Inter Kuljetuksen menestymisen ratkaisee varmaankin se minkälaisen osuuden ovat voittaneet.

----------


## Eppu

> Nyt en enää muista oliko Tapio Vekka vai Risto Pekola, joka kirjoitti Facebookissa, että liikenne on mennyt kokonaisuudessaan Länsilinjoille ja Inter Kuljetukselle.
> 
> Keskustelu oli paikoin kiivastakin, lähinnä mielipide oli, että huonosti kilpailutettu, kun paikalliset eivät voittaneet. En myöskään täysin osta väitettä, etteikö uudet liikennöitsijät kykenisi laadukkaaseen liikennöintiin (ainakin Länsilinjat pystyy), Inter Kuljetuksen menestymisen ratkaisee varmaankin se minkälaisen osuuden ovat voittaneet.


Kyllähän Inter Kuljetus pystyy liikenteen hoitamaan ja nykyiselläänkin hoitaa liikenteensä varmastikin siten että vuorot ajetaan ja aikataulussa pysytään. Mutta havainnot ko. firman touhusta eivät anna toiminnasta muuten kovin hyvää kuvaa. Kuljettajat pukeutuvat lähinnä miten huvittaa ja muitakin epämääräisyyksiä on. Parannettavaa olisi paljonkin. Mutta ehkäpä ensi viikolla nuo tulokset sitten julkistetaan niin tiedetään mitä kukakin on voittanut ja paljonko.

----------


## VHi

> Kyllähän Inter Kuljetus pystyy liikenteen hoitamaan ja nykyiselläänkin hoitaa liikenteensä varmastikin siten että vuorot ajetaan ja aikataulussa pysytään. Mutta havainnot ko. firman touhusta eivät anna toiminnasta muuten kovin hyvää kuvaa. Kuljettajat pukeutuvat lähinnä miten huvittaa ja muitakin epämääräisyyksiä on. Parannettavaa olisi paljonkin. Mutta ehkäpä ensi viikolla nuo tulokset sitten julkistetaan niin tiedetään mitä kukakin on voittanut ja paljonko.


Tähän juuri viittasinkin, että esim. autot on sen värisiä kun sattuu olemaan. Hämeenlinnassakin voi åka med biodieselbus ja numerointi on toteutettu pari Ekaa numeroa pois raaputtamalla. Yksi Volvo ajoi viikkotolkulla toinen etulasi aivan säröillä, ennen kuin korjattiin. Yksityiskohdista tulee vaan sellainen vaikutelma, ettei ole kovin ammattimaista toimintaa, mutta aika näyttää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pekolan ORI-246 vaikuttaisikin olevan #29 kyljessä olevan numeron perusteella.


ORI-246 on nyt sunnuntaina 29.1. linjalla 1. Siinä on tosiaan etuoven ja etupyörän välissä melko alhaalla numero 29 näkyvissä. Se on varmaan sen nykyinen järjestysnumero. Takana näkyy varsin selvästi edelleen bussin aiempi numero 46. Ehkäpä Pekolan kirjanpidossa tuo ajoneuvo ei kuitenkaan ole ollut ollenkaan numerolla 46.

----------


## Epeli

Juu liikennöitsijät eivät ottaneet kantaa kilpailutukseen taikka sen vääryyteen sen teki kansalaiset facessa. Tosi in että vöri vaihtuu Hämeenlinnassa. Länsilinjat ja Inter vei kaiken. Seuraavaksi suht nopeesti menee kilpailuun seutuliikenne. Ps. Pekola ori246 on 29 syystä että 46 oli jo varattuna.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tosi on että väri vaihtuu Hämeenlinnassa.


Itä - länsisuuntainen paketti (uudet linjat 1, 3 ja 11) siirtyy optioiden perusteella paikalliselle toimijalle, jolla on siis entuudestaan huomattavasti liikennettä paikkakunnalla. Nuo kolme linjaa sitovat talvella kuusi autoa ja kesällä kolme. Koko sisäistä liikennettä (linjat 1 - 17 ensi kesästä alken) ajatellen tuo ei tietenkään ole kovin paljon. Laajempi kommentointi lienee mielekkäämpää vasta, kun tulokset on vahvistettu ja julkistettu virallisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tarjouskilpailun tulokset ovat nyt julkisia ja ovat nähtävissä täällä.

Sen varalta, että sivu lakkaa joskus näkymästä, kerrottakoon tiivistetysti vielä tässä: Länsilinjoille linjat 5, 10, 14, 16 ja 17. Inter Kuljetukselle 2, 4, 12 ja 13. Vekka Liikenne ajaa optioilla linjoja 1, 3 ja 11.

----------


## Eppu

> Tarjouskilpailun tulokset ovat nyt julkisia ja ovat nähtävissä täällä.
> 
> Sen varalta, että sivu lakkaa joskus näkymästä, kerrottakoon tiivistetysti vielä tässä: Länsilinjoille linjat 5, 10, 14, 16 ja 17. Inter Kuljetukselle 2, 4, 12 ja 13. Vekka Liikenne ajaa optioilla linjoja 1, 3 ja 11.


Eli Länskärille 8 auton liikenne ja Interille 6 auton. Liekö Länsilinjat tarjonnut tähän liikenteeseen ainakin autot #15 ja #16 joilta loppuu hommat kesällä. Interiltä puolestaan löytyy kolme säffleä joista ainakin kaksi vapautuu Hauhon sopimuksesta.

----------


## TomVas

Hämeenlinnassa otetaan käyttöön tämän kuukauden aikana HSL:n kehittämä DigiTransit reittiopaspalvelu. Matkahuollon sivuilta kaupunkiliikenteen aikataulut tiedettävästi katoavat tai ainakin esiintyvät jatkossa puutteellisina. 
Myös uudet aikataululuonnokset ovat kommentoitavissa Hämeenlinnan yleisen palautejärjestelmän kautta. 
Mielenkiintoisena heräsi kokonaiskuvan hahmottamisen puute sekä rautatieyhteydet pendelöijille - palautetta on näistä nyt lähetetty.

----------


## kuukanko

Länsilinjat on tilannut Hämeenlinnaan 5 uutta Volvoa. Länsilinjojen tiedote

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteestä tutun Vekka Liikenne Oy:n (Hämeenlinnan) varikolla seisoo rivissä nyt myös Volvo 8700 -teli OXI-676. Se on väriltään punainen. Kyseisen telibussin tehtävät saattavat kesän jälkeen löytyä Kajaanista, jonka liikenteeseen vaadittiin myös runsaspaikkaista kaupunkiautoa.

----------


## aki

> Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteestä tutun Vekka Liikenne Oy:n (Hämeenlinnan) varikolla seisoo rivissä nyt myös Volvo 8700 -teli OXI-676. Se on väriltään punainen.


Alun perinhän kyseinen teli oli Concordia 452 ja palveli vuosikausia jokerilinjalla 550. Concordialta auto poistettiin vuonna 2014 ja sen jälkeen palveli TTS:n koulutusautona Vantaalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hämeenlinnassa otetaan käyttöön tämän kuukauden aikana HSL:n kehittämä DigiTransit reittiopaspalvelu.


Kyseinen palvelu löytyy nyt täältä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alun perinhän kyseinen teli oli Concordia 452 ja palveli vuosikausia jokerilinjalla 550. Concordialta auto poistettiin vuonna 2014 ja sen jälkeen palveli TTS:n koulutusautona Vantaalla.


Nyt TTS:n punainen väri on korvattu valkoisella, joka voisi sopia Vekka Liikenteen asun pohjaksi.

----------


## Jaikku

Hämeenlinnan kaupunki on julkaissut uuden kaupunkiliikenteen kesäaikataulun ja reittikartan.
Aikataulu ja reittikartta löytyy osoitteesta: http://www.hameenlinna.fi/Palvelut/j...lut-ja-reitit/

Myös Hämeenlinnan kartasta voi käydä tarkastelemassa uusia reittejä osoitteessa: https://kartta.hameenlinna.fi/IMS/?l...,25472902&z=16

Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja, saas nähdä kauanko Hämeenlinnan seudun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä kestää tottua uusiin reitteihin, linjoihin, aikatauluihin ja liikennöitsijöihin. Onneksi sentään kuljettajat pysyy pitkälti samoina...  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hämeenlinnan kaupunki on julkaissut uuden kaupunkiliikenteen kesäaikataulun ja reittikartan.
> Aikataulu ja reittikartta löytyy osoitteesta: http://www.hameenlinna.fi/Palvelut/j...lut-ja-reitit/


Uusien linjojen mukaisia pysäkkikilvityksiä on jo alettu asentaa reittien varrelle. Omat havaintoni ovat kaupungin läntisistä osista kuten Loimalahden suunnalta. Esimerkki Leinuntien pysäkiltä.





> Elämme mielenkiintoisia aikoja, saas nähdä kauanko Hämeenlinnan seudun joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiltä kestää tottua uusiin reitteihin, linjoihin, aikatauluihin ja liikennöitsijöihin. Onneksi sentään kuljettajat pysyy pitkälti samoina...


Varmasti vaatii tiettyä totuttelua, laitetaanhan aivan jok'ikinen linja uuteen uskoon ainakin reitin jollain osalla. Eräänlaista esimakua muutoksista saadaan jo nyt Palokunnankadun remontin aiheuttaman poikkeusreitin ansiosta. Poikkeusreitti jatkuu 4.6. muutosten jälkeenkin. Poikkeusreittiaiheisia kuvia näkyy alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Inter Kuljetus Oy on tehnyt esityksen alihankkijan käyttämisestä kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöintisopimuksessa (Yhla 3908/2016). Alihankkijaksi esitetään Lehdon Liikenne Oy:tä 4.6.2017 alkaen. Sopimuksessa on useita linjoja, mutta pääasiallinen alihankinta kohdistuu linjalle 4 Tarvasmäki  Kettumäki yhden auton liikenteeseen. Joukkoliikennejaosto hyväksyi esityksen 16.5.2017 kokouksessaan.

Kesällä 2017 Inter Kuljetuksen voittamilla linjoilla liikkuu autoja seuraavasti: linja 2 (1 auto), linja 4 (2 autoa), linja 12 (1 auto) ja linja 13 (1 auto) eli yhteensä 5 autoa. Talveksi linjalle 2 tulee toinenkin auto liikenteen tihentyessä tunnin vuorovälistä puolen tunnin vuoroväliin.

----------


## Eppu

> Inter Kuljetus Oy on tehnyt esityksen alihankkijan käyttämisestä kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöintisopimuksessa (Yhla 3908/2016). Alihankkijaksi esitetään Lehdon Liikenne Oy:tä 4.6.2017 alkaen. Sopimuksessa on useita linjoja, mutta pääasiallinen alihankinta kohdistuu linjalle 4 Tarvasmäki  Kettumäki yhden auton liikenteeseen. Joukkoliikennejaosto hyväksyi esityksen 16.5.2017 kokouksessaan.
> 
> Kesällä 2017 Inter Kuljetuksen voittamilla linjoilla liikkuu autoja seuraavasti: linja 2 (1 auto), linja 4 (2 autoa), linja 12 (1 auto) ja linja 13 (1 auto) eli yhteensä 5 autoa. Talveksi linjalle 2 tulee toinenkin auto liikenteen tihentyessä tunnin vuorovälistä puolen tunnin vuoroväliin.


Vähän näyttää siltä, että kesällä interillä ei taida mitään ennen näkemätöntä kalustoa liikenteessä olla, kun tämä alihankintakuviokin nyt käynnistyy. Eli 3x säffle, 1× ikarus ja 1x omnilink kesäajan kalustona. Mutta katsotaan, voihan sitä jotain yllättävääkin ilmaantua.
Kuullemma Pekola olisi voittanut ilmeisesti kaiken kilpailussa olleen seutuliikenteen joten varmuudella interin säfflet sitten paikkuriin...

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vähän näyttää siltä, että kesällä interillä ei taida mitään ennen näkemätöntä kalustoa liikenteessä olla, kun tämä alihankintakuviokin nyt käynnistyy. Eli 3x säffle, 1× ikarus ja 1x omnilink kesäajan kalustona. Mutta katsotaan, voihan sitä jotain yllättävääkin ilmaantua.
> Kuullemma Pekola olisi voittanut ilmeisesti kaiken kilpailussa olleen seutuliikenteen joten varmuudella interin säfflet sitten paikkuriin...


Pekoloiden omistamat ja johtamat yhtiöt (Pekolan Liikenne ja Mikkolan Liikenne) todellakin korjasivat potin kokonaisuudessaan. Suurella osalla sopimuksista liikenne alkaa 4.6. ja lopuilla 10.8. Useiden seutulinjojen kesäkauden aikataulut on julkaistu jo netissä. Jostain syystä liikennöitsijätietona näkyy joidenkin seutuaikataulujen yhteydessä edelleen Inter Kuljetus, kuten:
Linjojen 600 - 602 ja 700 - 702 aikataulu internetissä. (Tilanne 20.5.2017)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mutta katsotaan, voihan sitä jotain yllättävääkin ilmaantua.


Lienee makuasia, onko tämä ENB-462 yllättävä. Kuljettajan sivuikkunan yläpuolella näkyy kuitenkin Inter Kuljetuksen nimi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteestä tutun Vekka Liikenne Oy:n (Hämeenlinnan) varikolla seisoo rivissä nyt myös Volvo 8700 -teli OXI-676.


Nyt tämä OXI-676 on Vekka Liikenteen #11:nä päässyt liikenteeseen Hämeenlinnan linjalle 3 (koulp-vuoro).

----------


## killerpop

Vaikka ei vielä havaintoja linjalta niin Hämeen Linjan varikolla oli Länsilinjojen autot #90, #92, #97 ja #15. Jokunen muu auto löytyy Turengin ala-asteen pihasta

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaikka ei vielä havaintoja linjalta niin Hämeen Linjan varikolla oli Länsilinjojen autot #90, #92, #97 ja #15.


Myöhemmin illalla (havainto joskus klo 18.10) siellä oli myös LL #96 sisarensa #97 viereen pysäköitynä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.6.2017

Inter Kuljetuksen hoitamalla uudella linjalla 4 alkoi liilkenne ex Tammelund 4:llä. Auto liikkuu edelleen HSL-asussa.

EDIT: Samalle linjalle tuli myös toinen HSL-välinen ex Tammelundin Liikenne. Linjaa 2 Inter Kuljetus ajoi avauspäivänä entisellä esittely-VDL:llä ENB-462. Linjan 5 ensimmäinen lähtö hoitui Länsilinjojen autolla #15. Se esiintyy Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tilaajaväreissä.

Näitä ja muita havaintoja voi tarkistella myös tämän kuvaston avulla.

----------


## TomVas

> 4.6.2017
> 
> Inter Kuljetuksen hoitamalla uudella linjalla 4 alkoi liilkenne ex Tammelund 4:llä. Auto liikkuu edelleen HSL-asussa.
> 
> EDIT: Samalle linjalle tuli myös toinen HSL-välinen ex Tammelundin Liikenne. Linjaa 2 Inter Kuljetus ajoi avauspäivänä entisellä esittely-VDL:llä ENB-462. Linjan 5 ensimmäinen lähtö hoitui Länsilinjojen autolla #15. Se esiintyy Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tilaajaväreissä.
> 
> Näitä ja muita havaintoja voi tarkistella myös tämän kuvaston avulla.



Mielestäni tämä HSL:n ja Nyssen tilaajaväreissä liikennöiminen ei ole kovinkaan ryhdikästä toimintaa ko. yrityksiltä. Nähtäväksi jää, ottaako Hämeenlinnan kaupunki tilaajana oppia tulevissa kilpailuissa, vaatimalla yhdenmukaista asua bussikalustolle - joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärien positiivinen kehityssuunta kuitenkin lähtee luotettavuudesta, saavutettavuudesta sekä hyvästä brändistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:44 ----------




> Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteestä tutun Vekka Liikenne Oy:n (Hämeenlinnan) varikolla seisoo rivissä nyt myös Volvo 8700 -teli OXI-676. Se on väriltään punainen. Kyseisen telibussin tehtävät saattavat kesän jälkeen löytyä Kajaanista, jonka liikenteeseen vaadittiin myös runsaspaikkaista kaupunkiautoa.


Ko. auto siirtyy Kajaaniin kylkinumerolla #11, kuten myös Vest:it.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mielestäni tämä HSL:n ja Nyssen tilaajaväreissä liikennöiminen ei ole kovinkaan ryhdikästä toimintaa ko. yrityksiltä. Nähtäväksi jää, ottaako Hämeenlinnan kaupunki tilaajana oppia tulevissa kilpailuissa, vaatimalla yhdenmukaista asua bussikalustolle - joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärien positiivinen kehityssuunta kuitenkin lähtee luotettavuudesta, saavutettavuudesta sekä hyvästä brändistä.


Toivottavasti tämä on Länsilinjojen osalta tilapäistä ja tilanne muuttuu uusien bussien tullessa liikenteeseen. Tosin syksymmällä Inter Kuljetuksen linjoilla värikirjo varmaan vain kasvaa ja niillä nähdään sitten Tukholmankin tilaajaväritystä.

Suurimmassa osassa Suomen keskisuuria kaupunkeja bussikalusto muuttui ihan edustavaksi vuonna 2014 ja Hämeenlinnassakin kalustoon tuli silloin parannus. Nyt tämän värikirjon myötä bussit muistuttavat taas entisiä Neuvostoliiton alueen kaupunkeja 15 vuotta sitten.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Linja-auton saa maalautettua hyvinkin edullisesti/ hyvin, jos vaan haluaa. Eri asia on, jos ei ole mitään väliä eikä liikennöitsijä ole edes kiinnostounut asiasta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt tämän värikirjon myötä bussit muistuttavat taas entisiä Neuvostoliiton alueen kaupunkeja 15 vuotta sitten.


Makuasia tietenkin myös tämä. HSL-alueen ja ehkä muidenkaan alueiden lukuisat mainosteipatut raitiovaunut ja bussit eivät nekään vähennä tätä paljon puhuttua värikirjoa.

----------


## vesa.

Sopimusliikenteiden kilpailutuksissa on määritelty liikenteen aloituksessa sallittu väliaikaiskalusto tietyin teknisin vaatimuksin sekä ajanjakso, johon mennessä pysyvän kaluston on oltava liikenteessä. Tämä on välttämätöntä, koska esim. tässäkin tapauksessa on mahdotonta saada uudiskalustoa liikenteen alkuun mennessä. Tehtailta ei yksinkertaisesti saa autoja niin nopealla aikataululla. Länsilinjat on sijoittanut kesäksi Hämeenlinnaan 6 kpl Tampereen sopimusliikenteen linja-autoa + varakaluston. Ne palautuvat Pirkanmaalle alkuperäisiin työtehtäviinsä elokuussa, kunhan pysyvä kalusto saapuu.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Mielestäni tämä HSL:n ja Nyssen tilaajaväreissä liikennöiminen ei ole kovinkaan ryhdikästä toimintaa ko. yrityksiltä. Nähtäväksi jää, ottaako Hämeenlinnan kaupunki tilaajana oppia tulevissa kilpailuissa, vaatimalla yhdenmukaista asua bussikalustolle - joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärien positiivinen kehityssuunta kuitenkin lähtee luotettavuudesta, saavutettavuudesta sekä hyvästä brändistä.


Tuo "brändi" ja tilaajaväritys on mantra jota toistellaan kuin se itse toteuttaisi itsensä. Asiakkaiden suusta kuultuna Tampereella yhtenäinen väritys on koettu jopa huonoksi ja epätoimivaksi asiaksi. Ihmiset siis toisinsanoen ovat tottuneet katsomaan auton värin perusteella linjaa enemmän kuin linjakilpien tekstin mukaan. Mitään muuta konkreettista hyötyä siitä ei tunnu tulevan eikä kukaan ole sitä paremmin pystynyt selittämään että miksi sellainen halutaan. 
Mielestäni Hämeenlinna on tehnyt viisaasti ettei ole lähtenyt keinotekoisesti luomaan "omaa brändiä" kun asiakkaat eivät todellisuudessa sitä oikeasti "arvosta" tai koe hyödylliseksi. Turhaa rahankulua. Mieluummin sanktioisivat (jos haluavat) sen, että kaluston täytyisi olla yhtenäisessä (yrityksen omassa) värityksessä. Tässä "nysse" tapauksessa tosiaan ei liene mieltä maalata/teipata autoja uudestaan parin kuukauden takia.

----------


## citybus

> Tuo "brändi" ja tilaajaväritys on mantra jota toistellaan kuin se itse toteuttaisi itsensä. Asiakkaiden suusta kuultuna Tampereella yhtenäinen väritys on koettu jopa huonoksi ja epätoimivaksi asiaksi. Ihmiset siis toisinsanoen ovat tottuneet katsomaan auton värin perusteella linjaa enemmän kuin linjakilpien tekstin mukaan. Mitään muuta konkreettista hyötyä siitä ei tunnu tulevan eikä kukaan ole sitä paremmin pystynyt selittämään että miksi sellainen halutaan.


Eipä tietenkään ole pystynyt selittämään. Eikö todella?

Ennen pk-seudun tilaajaväritystä, siis pian vuosikymmenen takaa, kalusto oli riemunkirjavaa - ja toki on vieläkin osin. Mutta jos muistelemme vaikkapa miltä Connexin ja Concordian kalustot näyttivät edellisen vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla - ruosteen kyllästäminä - voitaneen ero nykypäivään todeta olevan kuin yöllä ja päivällä.

En tiedä, kuinka moni pysäyttää bussin vain värin perusteella. Nykypäivänä se alkaa olla mahdotonta tilaajaväriseuduilla. Mutta kun nuorena kesätyöläisenä ajoin vuonna 2008 paljon linjoja h51 ja h52, aivan samalla tavalla matkustajat pysäyttivät keltaiset tanskandoggit kuin sinivalkoiset Linjebussit, sinikeltaiset Connexit taikka punavalkoiset Veoliat. Tämä toki vain empiirisenä havaintona.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Eipä tietenkään ole pystynyt selittämään. Eikö todella?
> 
> Ennen pk-seudun tilaajaväritystä, siis pian vuosikymmenen takaa, kalusto oli riemunkirjavaa - ja toki on vieläkin osin. Mutta jos muistelemme vaikkapa miltä Connexin ja Concordian kalustot näyttivät edellisen vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla - ruosteen kyllästäminä - voitaneen ero nykypäivään todeta olevan kuin yöllä ja päivällä.
> 
> En tiedä, kuinka moni pysäyttää bussin vain värin perusteella. Nykypäivänä se alkaa olla mahdotonta tilaajaväriseuduilla. Mutta kun nuorena kesätyöläisenä ajoin vuonna 2008 paljon linjoja h51 ja h52, aivan samalla tavalla matkustajat pysäyttivät keltaiset tanskandoggit kuin sinivalkoiset Linjebussit, sinikeltaiset Connexit taikka punavalkoiset Veoliat. Tämä toki vain empiirisenä havaintona.


Eipä tässäkään vastattu konkreettisesti sitä, mitä hyötyä yhtenäisestä värityksestä on. Ehkä siksi, että että se konkreettinen hyöty lienee aika olematon. 

Ilman yhtenäistä väritystäkin olisi voinut yleiskuvaa parantaa; sopimuksiin tietyt kriteerit autojen väritykselle ja kunnolle ja sanktiot niille. Nyt kaikki joutuvat maksamaan yhtenäisestä värityksestä. Ja tosiaan empiirinen havainto on tuokin ollut, että asiakkaat ovat olleet tyytymättömiä nykyiseen tilaajaväritykseen. Tämä siis vuosilta 2014-2017. Ja eiköhän ne autot yleisellä siivouksella, korjauksella (peltikolhut yms.)ja ylläpidolla saada yhtä hyvin hyvännäköisiksi kuin määräämällä yksi yhtenäinen väritys. Toki 95 % käyttäjistä ei välitä tuon taivaallista asiasta mutta näin harrastajana ja alalla mukana olevana pidän pilaajaväritystä yhtenä Suomalaisen joukkoliikenteen suurimmista virheistä. Vanhan sanonnan mukaisesti : jos ei ole välttämätöntä muuttaa on välttämätöntä olla muuttamatta asioita ja ennen oli paremmin.

----------


## tkp

> Mutta jos muistelemme vaikkapa miltä Connexin ja Concordian kalustot näyttivät edellisen vuosikymmenen puolivälin tienoilla - ruosteen kyllästäminä - voitaneen ero nykypäivään todeta olevan kuin yöllä ja päivällä.


Concordian ja Connexin riemunkirjavat väritykset voinee selittää monilla yrityskaupoilla joita käytiin. Sen sijaan Helb, Pohjolan Liikenne tai vaikkapa Tammelundin Liikenne pysyivät aika pitkälti samoissa, omissa väreissään.

Oma kokemukseni oli kun linja 69 siirtyi Metsälältä STA:lle niin kyllä siellä moni meinasi jäädä pysäkille kun odotti sitä "metsälän bussia"

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kesäaikatauluihin siirtymisen yhteydessä Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteessä tapahtui paljon merkittävämpiäkin muutoksia kuin se, että kaupunki sai uutta väriä katukuvaan. Useat kaupunginosat, joista paikallisbussiliikenne - tai jopa joukkoliikenne ylipäänsä - oli puuttunut kokonaan, saivat sen nyt. Vielä toukokuun lopulla kaupunkibussit eivät palvelleet Siiriä, Tarvasmäkeä, Sampoa eivätkä Miemalaa. Harvoilaankin saatiin vasta nyt kaikkina viikonpäivinä tasatahtisesti kulkevaa bussiliikennettä.

Sen lisäksi, että paikallisliikenteen piiriin saatiin kokonaan uusia alueita, lukuisilla suunnilla linjastoa järkiperäistettiin purkamalla hankalasti hahmotettavia yhteen suuntaan kiertäviä linjoja. Uudessa linjastossa bussi ajaa meno- ja paluusuuntiin miltei poikkeuksetta samaa reittiä. Lähinnä joidenkin linjojen päätepysäkkien yhteydessä voidaan kiertää tilankäytöllisistä syistä johtuen esimerkiksi jokin kortteli tai vastaava pääosin melko rajallinen alue.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ennen Turun tilaajaväritystä minäkin pidin yhtenäistä väritystä vähän höpöhöpö hommana, mutta kyllä vaan on tyylikästä, kun kaupunki vilisee iloisen keltaisia busseja. Varmasti paluuta vanhaan ei ole. Ja hyvä näin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinnan katukuvan uusista väreistä ja muistakin busseihin liittyvistä asioista kertoo Hämeen Sanomien nettiuutinen.

----------


## TomVas

> Hämeenlinnan katukuvan uusista väreistä ja muistakin busseihin liittyvistä asioista kertoo Hämeen Sanomien nettiuutinen.


Joku voisi luokitella Inter kuljetuksen edustajan vastaukset täysin amatöörimäisiksi, "verta nenästä" kinuaviksi. Lonkasopimuksen kautta he eivät saaneet ketään työllistettyä, sillä he olivat asian kanssa liikkeellä ns.liian myöhään, eikä kuljettajien piireissä ollut minkäänlaista hinkua ko. yritykseen töihin. Nyt kun liikenne on käynnistynyt, ei Vekan, Lehdon tai Pekolan entisiä kuljettajia siellä ole töissä. Liikenteen he ovat käynnistäneet täysin koulukuljetusmiehistöllä - jollain voisi herätä kysymys, että mitä syksyllä? Mistä miehet? Vanha sanonta "työkkäristä" - ei toimi, valitettavasti. 
Mielenkiinnolla syksyä odottaen..

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tosin syksymmällä Inter Kuljetuksen linjoilla värikirjo varmaan vain kasvaa ja niillä nähdään sitten Tukholmankin tilaajaväritystä.


Kesäpäivän seisauksen jäätyä taakse ollaan siis syksymmällä ja SL-punainen bussi on päässyt Hämeenlinnan sisäiseen (kaupunki)liikenteeseen.

----------


## Jaikku

Länsilinjojen uutta kalustoa tänään liikenteessä. Vekan Scalan (#25) ratin takaa olen pongannut autot #145 ja #147. Autojen kyljissä Lomalinjojen teippaukset.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Länsilinjojen uutta kalustoa tänään liikenteessä. Vekan Scalan (#25) ratin takaa olen pongannut autot #145 ja #147. Autojen kyljissä Lomalinjojen teippaukset.


Mainitsemasi #145 on UBG-705 ja todennäköisesti #147 on sitten YVR-157, josta itse näin vain mainitun rekisteritunnuksen. Aiemmin kyseiset bussit ovat liikkuneet Tammelundin Liikenteen nimissä Helsingissä.

UBG oli linjalla 5, YVR nk. työmatkalinjastolla, havaintohetkellä kilvissä oli 14. Emäntämme oli muuten nähnyt Jaikun mainitseman Vekka #25:n jossain ajossa, tämä proto-Scalahan on kesällä ollut aika lailla varikolla parkissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mainitsemasi #145 on UBG-705 ja todennäköisesti #147 on sitten YVR-157, josta itse näin vain mainitun rekisteritunnuksen. Aiemmin kyseiset bussit ovat liikkuneet Tammelundin Liikenteen nimissä Helsingissä.


#147 on todellakin YVR-157. Useita muitakin ex Tammelundeja on LL:llä Hämeenlinnassa, kuten #146 BNZ-226, #148 FIK-738 ja #149 FIK-739. Tänään maanantaina 7.8. linjan 14 ensimmäisessä lähdössä Tiiriöstä oli LL #142, FMS-403, uusi Volvo 8900LE.

----------


## Eppu

Hämeenlinnan seutuliikenteessä tuli havaittua tänään varsin yllättäviä autoja. Miodexilla Hml-Lammi-Lahti vuoroilla kolmikko EVV-375, OLZ-800 sekä BUC-339. Näistä viimeinen on Volvo 9700H NG -teli, ilmeisesti Ruotsista uitettu.

Mutta se yllättävin havainto oli koululaisia jostain Turengin suunnalta kuljettanut nivelbussi, AOY-371! Kenen autosta kyse, sitä en tiedä.

----------


## KriZuu

> Mutta se yllättävin havainto oli koululaisia jostain Turengin suunnalta kuljettanut nivelbussi, AOY-371! Kenen autosta kyse, sitä en tiedä.


Ovipuolella on Lehdon Liikenteen logo.

----------


## J_J

> Miodexilla Hml-Lammi-Lahti vuoroilla kolmikko EVV-375, OLZ-800 sekä BUC-339. Näistä viimeinen on Volvo 9700H NG -teli, ilmeisesti Ruotsista uitettu.


Käsittääkseni tämä BUC-339 olisi jonkinlainen laina-auto Buslandilta? Jossa olisi tekeillä (laitettavana) Miodexille jokin auto...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinnan sisäisellä linjalla 11 liikkui 19.10. poikkeuksellisesti vain 11,2-metrinen Scania L94 UB / Vest Vekka Liikenne #27. Linja 11 on kierrätyksessä linjan 1 kanssa, joten auto on varmasti ajanut monta kertaa Kukostensyrjäänkin. Kaiken lisäksi tämän ketjun iltaan kuuluu jokunen kierros linjalla 3 (ensimmäinen kolmonen tällä lähtöketjulla lähtee Loimalahdesta klo 18.00 eli aika pian tämän viestin postaamisen jälkeen).

----------


## Rattivaunu

Marraskuu alkoi Hämeenlinnan linjalla 3 kovin nostalgisissa merkeissä. Ainakin iltapäivällä (1.11.) linjan kaikki kolme bussia olivat Helsingin Bussiliikenteen entisiä Scania N94 / Lahti -katureita vuosilta 2000 - 2001. Autot ovat Vekka Liikenteen #22, #23 ja #25. Kaksi ensin mainittua ovat Lahti 402 -korisia auton #25 ollessa kaikkien aikojen ensimmäinen Scala.

----------


## Rattivaunu

20.8.2018

Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenne #53 (VZZ-366) liikkui seutulinjalla 401, lähtöaika Verkatehtaan pysäkiltä klo 15:05.

VZZ-366 on entinen Norjan Nobinan bussi nro #1060, Volvo B7R / 8700 (korkealattiainen). Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenteellä on toinenkin samanlainen, VZZ-368, ex Nobina Norja #1062.

Vekka Liikenne Oy käyttää nimeä Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenne Hämeenlinnan paikallis- ja koululaisliikenteen osalta. Kajaanissa käytetään perinteistä nimeä (Vekka Liikenne). Tilausliikennepuoli tunnetaan Vekka Toursina.

----------


## killerpop

Ilmeisesti lisää kalustoa tullut Rattivaunun postauksen jälkeen, teli-scala RSB-480 havaittu tänään Turengissa. Auto on 2003 mallinen ex KR-Trafik http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?id=14503

Jääkö sit Hämeenlinnaan vai meneekö Kajaaniin, aika näyttää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ilmeisesti lisää kalustoa tullut Rattivaunun postauksen jälkeen, teli-scala RSB-480 havaittu tänään Turengissa. Auto on 2003 mallinen ex KR-Trafik http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?id=14503
> 
> Jääkö sit Hämeenlinnaan vai meneekö Kajaaniin, aika näyttää.


Eilen (27.9.) aika näytti sillä tavoin, että kyseinen bussi ajoi Hämeenlinnan *linjalla 3*. Tunnukset Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenne antavat sellaista viitettä, että ihan hetkeen auto ei olisi siirtymässä Kajaaniin. Pian kuvien ottamisen jälkeen alkoi iltaliikenne, johon sisältyi myös kierroksia linjalla 1.

----------


## Rattivaunu

3.11.2018 (Pyhäinpäivä)

Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenne #22 (ex HelB #12 exex HKL-BL #12) näyttää liikennöivän aamun ensimmäisistä kierroksista alkaen Hämeenlinnan sisäisiä linjoja 1 ja 3 vuorotellen. Autolla on ikää vasta 18 vuotta. Ensimmäisten sivujen aikaan kaupungissa ei taida muita paikallisbusseja edes liikkua.

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.1.19

Vekka #12 Hämeenlinnan linjalla 3. Aiemmin tämä Volvo 8700 liikkui Kajaanin paikallisliikenteessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 4.1.19
> 
> Vekka #12 Hämeenlinnan linjalla 3. Aiemmin tämä Volvo 8700 liikkui Kajaanin paikallisliikenteessä.


Tätä voidaan täydentää sellaisella tiedolla, että tunnuksia Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenne ei näy. Sitä vastoin jotkut Kajaanin joukkoliikenne -tyyppiset teippaukset näyttäisivät edelleen bussissa olevan (joskin nämä tunnukset ovat kovin pieniä ja jopa huomaamattomia).

Mutta ei tässä vielä kaikki: Hämeenlinnan linjalla 3 oli alkuillan aikana toinenkin Volvo 8700, mutta ei low entry vaan korkealattiainen auto #53 eli VZZ-366. Ihan vähään aikaan ei ole tainnut Hämeenlinnan kaupunkilinjoilla (linjoilla jotka pysyvät nk. Kanta-Hämeenlinnan alueella tai ulottuvat Hattulan puolelle enintään Parolaan / Parolannummelle) mennä korkealattiabusseja. *Tällaisen näyn* muistan toukokuun lopulta 2014.

----------


## C3P

Miodexin ja Vekka Liikenteen Facebook-sivuilta löytyvä tiedote leveämmistä hartioista... 




> Miodex Oy ja Vekka Liikenne Oy ovat sopineet toimintojensa yhdistämisestä. Yhdistämisellä tavoitellaan vahvempaa markkina-asemaa henkilöliikennealalla. 
> 
> Uusi kokonaisuus luo synergiahyötyjen lisäksi leveämmät hartiat tuleviin sopimus- ja koululaisliikenteen kilpailuihin. Toimintojen yhdistäminen parantaa mahdollisuuksia vastata tilausliikenteen kasvaneeseen kysyntään ja mahdollistaa Vekka Toursin matkatuotannon lisäämisen. 
> 
> Miodexin hallinnolliset tehtävät siirtyvät asteittain Vekka Liikenteen hallinnon hoidettavaksi ja yhtiöiden toimipaikat yhdistetään Vekka Liikenteen Tiiriön varikolle mahdollisimman pian. 
> 
> Yhtiöiden henkilöstöä ja kalustoa tullaan käyttämään joustavasti yhtiöiden välillä.
> 
> Yhtiöiden toimitusjohtajaksi on nimetty 1.5. alkaen Tomi Vasiljev ja liikenteestä vastaavaksi johtajaksi Tapio Vekka. Tapio Vekka toimii jatkossa myös yhtiöiden hallitusten puheenjohtajana.  
> ...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinnaan on saatu ensimmäinen hybridilinja-auto. Hämeen Sanomien nettisivuilla ja painetussa lehdessä (30.8.2019) on juttu aiheesta. Nettikuvassa näkyy Volvo 7900 hybrid tunnuksilla CNK-167. Jutun mukaan se on vuosimallia 2014, ja saman tekstin mukaan se on ollut aiemmin Saksassa. Liikennöitsijä Inter Kuljetus hoitaa tällä autolla pääasiassa linjaa 2.

Hämeen Sanomien uutinen, HäSan sivujen aineisto on suurelta osin maksumuurin takana.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jutun mukaan se on vuosimallia 2014, ja saman tekstin mukaan se on ollut aiemmin Saksassa.


Svensk Busshistorian mukaan se taas olisi Volvon 2013 valmistunut proto, joka olisi mennyt vuonna 2016 Sveitsin Aigleen Transports Publics du Chablaisille.

----------


## killerpop

> Svensk Busshistorian mukaan se taas olisi Volvon 2013 valmistunut proto, joka olisi mennyt vuonna 2016 Sveitsin Aigleen Transports Publics du Chablaisille.


Ja Volvon korinumeron perusteella olisi valmistunut jo 2012. Ensirekisteröinti toki 2013.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pikaisesti nappasin puhelimella autosta kuvan. Kuva ei ole korkealuokkainen, mutta siitä näkee millainen tuo Hybridi-Volvo on.

HäSan tiedot perustuvat liikennejohtaja Frilanderin haastatteluun. Ehkä vuodella 2014 viitataan siihen ajankohtaan, kun autolla alettiin ajaa kaupallista liikennettä säännöllisesti. Lisäksi on mahdollista, että Inter Kuljetus on todellakin hakenut auton Saksasta (tai joku on sen Saksasta Suomeen toimittanut). Tutun näköinen tuo Volvo joka tapauksessa on, ensimmäisenä tulevat mieleen Pohjolan Liikenteen autot #651 - 653.

EDIT:

Ja pientä spekulaatiota: Voikohan kyseinen hybridi olla tässä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Linjat 1, 3, 7 ja 11 sekä uusi citylinja tulossa kilpailutukseen:

Kohteet 6 (1, 3 ja 11) ja 14 (city): http://hameenlinna.tweb.fi/ktwebbin/...3&docid=197387
Kohde 7 (7): http://hameenlinna.tweb.fi/ktwebbin/...3&docid=197390

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteeseen on muitakin uudistuksia odotettavissa. Tämän vuoden päätöksentekoasiakirjoissa on käsitelty myös tilaajavärityksen käyttöönottoa. 3.9.2019 kokouksen pöytäkirja ei taida olla vielä netissä, joten tuoreimmat kuulumiset kuullaan vasta tovin kuluttua.

----------


## kuukanko

Kohteessa 6 on 6 autoa. Siihen kuuluvat vain linjat 1, 1T, 3, 3S ja 11.

Kalustopisteitä voi saada 16, jotka määräytyvät seuraavasti:

Päästöluokka ja vuosimalli
Euro 6 vm 2014: 1 pEuro 6 Hybrid vm 2014: 2 pEuro 6 vm 2015: 2 pEuro 6 Hybrid vm 2015: 3Euro 6 vm 2016: 3Euro 6 Hybrid vm 2016: 4Euro 6 vm 2017: 4Euro 6 Hybrid vm 2017: 5Euro 6 vm 2018: 5Euro 6 Hybrid vm 2018: 6Euro 6 vm 2019: 6Euro 6 Hybrid vm 2019: 7Euro 6 vm 2020: 7Euro 6 Hybrid vm 2020: 8Euro 6 CNG vm 2020: 10Sähkö Hybrid: 11Sähkö: 12
Kaluston tekniset ominaisuudet
turvaohjaamo: 1 pilmainen wifi: 1 pUSB-pistokkeet: 1 p3 rekisteröityä lastenvaunupaikkaa: 1 p
Keski-ikävaatimus on 9 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta. Päästötasovaatimus Euro6 + uusiutuva biodiesel koskee myös vara-autoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kohteessa 6 on 6 autoa. Siihen kuuluvat vain linjat 1, 1T, 3, 3S ja 11.


Hämeenlinnan linjaston tunteville yllä mainituista linjat 1, 3 ja 11 lienevät tuttuja. Nykylinjastoon kuuluu myös listassa näkyvä 1T, joka tarkoittaa kaupallistettua siirtoajoa Harvoilanmäestä Kukostensyrjään. Alun perin se oli tavanomainen siirtoajo, jossa aamun ensimmäisen kolmosen sivun jälkeen bussi siirtyi ykköselle (niillä ei ole yhteistä päättäriä idässä).

3S taitaa olla kolmosella se versio, jonka on määrä kerran tunnissa pidentyä Harvoilanmäestä Siiriin (vuonna 2020).

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenne #30 linjalla 3. Kyseinen Ikarus on siirtynyt Vekka Liikenteen Kajaanin yksiköstä takaisin Hämeenlinnaan. *Kuva*.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka liikenne ottaa lähi päivinä ajoon kaksi Trandevin vanhaa scalaa (84 GHU-580 ja 85 GHU-587) Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteessä. Ne ovat K230UB scaloja vuodelta 2008. Toinen scaloista (84) on ajanut jo Hämeenlinnan yhteiskoulun liikuntatunti bussia Elenia areenalle. Myöskin vekalle oli tullut virosta yksi Volvo B7RLE vest. Kyseinen auto jää ilmeisesti vaan vara-autoksi ilmeisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vekka liikenne ottaa lähi päivinä ajoon kaksi Trandevin vanhaa scalaa (84 GHU-580 ja 85 GHU-587) Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteessä. Ne ovat K230UB scaloja vuodelta 2008. Toinen scaloista (84) on ajanut jo Hämeenlinnan yhteiskoulun liikuntatunti bussia Elenia areenalle. Myöskin vekalle oli tullut virosta yksi Volvo B7RLE vest. Kyseinen auto jää ilmeisesti vaan vara-autoksi ilmeisesti.


Toinen näistä näkyi aamulla aikaisin linjan 3 ensimmäisellä lähdöllä Loimalahdesta klo 5:22. Tuon sivun jälkeen auton on määrä ajaa 1T:nä Harvoilanmäestä Kukostensyrjään ja sieltä ykkösenä Loimalahteen. Ja sitten täysi kierros 11:tä ja sen jälkeen usea tunti 1:tä ja 11:tä vuorotellen. Todennäköisesti auto jää vielä illaksi kiertämään vuorotellen 1:tä ja 3:a.

Auton ulkoasu on entisenlainen.

Se on siis Vekka #68, GHU-587.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Auton ulkoasu on entisenlainen.
> 
> Se on siis Vekka #68, GHU-587.


Vaatimaton, puhelimella pikaisesti otettu, kuva näkyy *tässä*.

----------


## Matias.k

> Toinen näistä näkyi aamulla aikaisin linjan 3 ensimmäisellä lähdöllä Loimalahdesta klo 5:22. Tuon sivun jälkeen auton on määrä ajaa 1T:nä Harvoilanmäestä Kukostensyrjään ja sieltä ykkösenä Loimalahteen. Ja sitten täysi kierros 11:tä ja sen jälkeen usea tunti 1:tä ja 11:tä vuorotellen. Todennäköisesti auto jää vielä illaksi kiertämään vuorotellen 1:tä ja 3:a.
> 
> Auton ulkoasu on entisenlainen.
> 
> Se on siis Vekka #68, GHU-587.


Auto ei ollut enään iltapäivällä ajossa. Turengissa oli toinen noista scaloista.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:48 ----------




> Toinen näistä näkyi aamulla aikaisin linjan 3 ensimmäisellä lähdöllä Loimalahdesta klo 5:22. Tuon sivun jälkeen auton on määrä ajaa 1T:nä Harvoilanmäestä Kukostensyrjään ja sieltä ykkösenä Loimalahteen. Ja sitten täysi kierros 11:tä ja sen jälkeen usea tunti 1:tä ja 11:tä vuorotellen. Todennäköisesti auto jää vielä illaksi kiertämään vuorotellen 1:tä ja 3:a.
> 
> Auton ulkoasu on entisenlainen.
> 
> Se on siis Vekka #68, GHU-587.


Ulkoasu jää tollaseksi ilmeisesti.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ulkoasu jää tollaseksi ilmeisesti.


Hämeenlinnaan näyttäisi olevan tulossa tilaajavärit, mistä syystä liikennöitsijät eivät enää maalanne autojaan omiin väreihinsä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:26 ----------

Tänään 13.11. Hämeenlinnan linjalla 3 kulkee toinen GHU, eli GHU-580 eli Vekka #69.

----------


## Zambo

> Hämeenlinnaan näyttäisi olevan tulossa tilaajavärit, mistä syystä liikennöitsijät eivät enää maalanne autojaan omiin väreihinsä.


Hämeenlinnan kilpailutusvaatimukset olivat myös melko tiukat. "Vanhalla" EEV-Scalalla ei uusissa sopimuksissa tee juuri mitään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ehkä Scalat hankittiin vara-autoiksi muuhun kuin nyt kilpailutettavaan liikenteeseen. Vekka ajaa myös seutuliikennettä Hämeenlinnan ja sen lähikuntien alueella.

----------


## Eppu

> Hämeenlinnan kilpailutusvaatimukset olivat myös melko tiukat. "Vanhalla" EEV-Scalalla ei uusissa sopimuksissa tee juuri mitään.


Näyttäisi olevan joo. On mielestäni jotenkin hölmöläisen hommaa tämä touhu nykyään kun koko ajan vaatimukset tiukkenevat. Tähän pisteeseen on vain tultu sen takia koska vuosikausia on joka tuutista rummutettu samaa ilmastouskontoa. Olisi niin yritys- kuin kuntataloudenkin kannalta huomattavasti järkevämpää pitää yllä kohtuullisempia kalustovaatimuksia, jolloin autot voitaisiin pitää käytössä niiden todellisen käyttöiän lopulle saakka - mikä nykyään on lähemmäs 20 vuotta. Mielestäni myös ympäristönäkökohdat puoltaisivat tätä seikaa sen sijaan että jatkuvasti tuotetaan uutta ja sen myötä siirrytään enempi jonkinlaista kertakäyttöluonteisempaa toimintaa kohti. Ilmaston kannaltahan ei ole yhtään mitään merkitystä ajetaanko hämeenlinnassa EEV vai euro6 - kalustolla.

----------


## Matias.k

> Ehkä Scalat hankittiin vara-autoiksi muuhun kuin nyt kilpailutettavaan liikenteeseen. Vekka ajaa myös seutuliikennettä Hämeenlinnan ja sen lähikuntien alueella.


Ilmeisesti scalat päästää muita autoja huoltoon

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ilmeisesti scalat päästää muita autoja huoltoon


Aivan varmasti näin, se on vara-autojen yksi keskeisimmistä tehtävistä.

----------


## tkp

> Näyttäisi olevan joo. On mielestäni jotenkin hölmöläisen hommaa tämä touhu nykyään kun koko ajan vaatimukset tiukkenevat. Tähän pisteeseen on vain tultu sen takia koska vuosikausia on joka tuutista rummutettu samaa ilmastouskontoa. Olisi niin yritys- kuin kuntataloudenkin kannalta huomattavasti järkevämpää pitää yllä kohtuullisempia kalustovaatimuksia, jolloin autot voitaisiin pitää käytössä niiden todellisen käyttöiän lopulle saakka - mikä nykyään on lähemmäs 20 vuotta. Mielestäni myös ympäristönäkökohdat puoltaisivat tätä seikaa sen sijaan että jatkuvasti tuotetaan uutta ja sen myötä siirrytään enempi jonkinlaista kertakäyttöluonteisempaa toimintaa kohti. Ilmaston kannaltahan ei ole yhtään mitään merkitystä ajetaanko hämeenlinnassa EEV vai euro6 - kalustolla.


Se mikä minua ihmetyttää näissä kaupunkien kilpailutuksissa on se että retrofit-asennuksia ei oteta millään lailla huomioon, vaikka ne olisi helppo ja edullinen tapa päivittää vanhempi kalusto paremmalle päästötasolle. itse asiassa moni kaupunki käytännössä kieltää retrofitit ilmoittamalla että niitä ei oteta huomioon. kuitenkin 99% matkustajista ei välitä siitä onko se bussi vuoden, vai 10-vuotta vanha.  Tulee väkisin mieleen että veronmaksajien euroja on helppo tuhlata vaatimalla uutta kalustoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tässä mennään jo vähän varsinaisen topicin ulkopuolelle, mutta nämä euro1 - 6 /EEV-jutut koskevat nk. lähipäästöjä, ja se on eri asia kuin ilmastomuutos ja kasvihuonekaasut (kuten CO2). Lähipäästövaatimukset eivät kuulu ilmastomuutoskeskusteluun, joka käy toisinaan varsin vilkkaana.

Mitä tulee ilmastonmuutokseen ja kasvihuonekaasuihin, niin polttomoottori joutuu usein muodolliseksi syntipukiksi puhuttaessa CO2-päästöistä. Ratkaisevaa on se, mitä polttoainetta käytetään polttomoottorikäyttöisissä ajoneuvoissa, kuten busseissa. CO2-päästöjä voi leikata merkittävästi siirtymällä fossiilisista polttoaineista uusiutuviin polttoaineisiin, esim. biodieseliin. Jokunen viesti taakse päin kuukanko selosti, että Hämeenlinna vaatii nyt käytävällä kilpailukierroksella uusiutuvaa biodieseliä, ja tämä on tilaajan vastaus ilmastomuutoskysymykseen tällä kierroksella. Seuraavilla kierroksilla asiaan vaikuttaa varsin ilmeisesti EU:n nk. puhtaiden ajoneuvojen direktiivi, jonka sisällöstä on kerrottu muualla tällä foorumilla. Ensin meidän kansallinen lainsäädäntö tulee muokata vastaamaan direktiivin vaatimuksia.

Lähipäästöillä on varsinkin kaupunkiliikenteessä huomattava merkitys. Tavoiteltaessa aiempaa puhtaampaa ilmaa kaupungeissa on ymmärrettävää, että kunnat ja niiden tilaajaorganisaatiot kannustavat tai vaativat liikenteenharjoittajia käyttämään mahdollisimman puhdaspäästöistä kalustoa lähipäästöjen(kin) kannalta. Tiukat vaatimukset aiheuttavat tiettyjä intressiristiriitoja ajatellen esimerkiksi palveluiden tuottajia. Mahdollisimman puhtaasti tuotettu liikenne todennäköisesti maksaa enemmän kuin saastuttava liikenne, mutta se on päättäjien arvovalinta, investoidaanko puhtaampaan kaupunki-ilmaan vai mennäänkö pelkästään raha edellä. Ja kuten tiedetään, kelvoton ilmanlaatu aiheuttaa jollakin aikajänteellä omat kustannuksensa yhteiskunnalle jollain toisella momentilla.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka liikenne voitti Kohteen 6 kilpailutuksen.

Hyvinkään Liikenne Oy  73,705 pistettä
Kymen Charteline Oy  64,693 pistettä
Lehdon Liikenne Oy  88,330 pistettä
Länsilinjat Oy  87,468 pistettä
Valkeakosken Liikenne Oy  81,160
Vekka Liikenne Oy  97,216 pistettä

Siinä ovat tulokset.

----------


## Miska

> Vekka liikenne voitti Kohteen 6 kilpailutuksen.
> 
> Hyvinkään Liikenne Oy  73,705 pistettä
> Kymen Charteline Oy  64,693 pistettä
> Lehdon Liikenne Oy  88,330 pistettä
> Länsilinjat Oy  87,468 pistettä
> Valkeakosken Liikenne Oy  81,160
> Vekka Liikenne Oy  97,216 pistettä
> 
> Siinä ovat tulokset.


Kaupunkirakennejohtajan viranhaltijapäätös sekä taulukko tarjoushinnoista ja kalustopisteistä. Halvimman tarjouksen teki Lehdon Liikenne, mutta sen tarjoama kalusto oli pisteiltään selvästi huonompaa kuin muilla tarjoajilla. Toiseksi halvimman tarjouksen tehneen Vekan kalustopisteet (14,00) puolestaan olivat tarjouskilpailun parhaat. Kalustoksi Vekka tarjosi uusia kaasubusseja, joista löytyy turvaohjaamo, wifi, usb-latauspistokkeet sekä 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa.

----------


## Matias.k

> Kaupunkirakennejohtajan viranhaltijapäätös sekä taulukko tarjoushinnoista ja kalustopisteistä. Halvimman tarjouksen teki Lehdon Liikenne, mutta sen tarjoama kalusto oli pisteiltään selvästi huonompaa kuin muilla tarjoajilla. Toiseksi halvimman tarjouksen tehneen Vekan kalustopisteet (14,00) puolestaan olivat tarjouskilpailun parhaat. Kalustoksi Vekka tarjosi uusia kaasubusseja, joista löytyy turvaohjaamo, wifi, usb-latauspistokkeet sekä 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa.


Joo. Ilmeisesti Scanialta kyseiset autot tulevat.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kalustoksi Vekka tarjosi uusia kaasubusseja, joista löytyy turvaohjaamo, wifi, usb-latauspistokkeet sekä 3 lastenvaunupaikkaa.


Aimo askel Hämeenlinnalle, jolla oli pitkä perinne romubussikaupunkina. Tämän kohteen liikenteen alettua mainetta jäävät ylläpitämään enää Inter Kuljetuksen HSL-väriset Volvot.

----------


## Matias.k

> Aimo askel Hämeenlinnalle, jolla oli pitkä perinne romubussikaupunkina. Tämän kohteen liikenteen alettua mainetta jäävät ylläpitämään enää Inter Kuljetuksen HSL-väriset Volvot.


Hämeenlinnaan tulee ensi vuonna tilaajaväritys. Vekan uusissa autoissa ne näkyvät ensimmäisenä.

----------


## Eppu

> Aimo askel Hämeenlinnalle, jolla oli pitkä perinne romubussikaupunkina. Tämän kohteen liikenteen alettua mainetta jäävät ylläpitämään enää Inter Kuljetuksen HSL-väriset Volvot.


Olen tästä hieman eri mieltä. Ne volvot eivät mitään romuja ole, niitä ei vain ole viitsitty pitää siistinä. Pitää muistaa että Länsilinjoilla on autoja samasta sarjasta, mutta siinä firmassa on totuttu ihan eri tavalla pitämään autot kunnossa.
Mikäli inter kuljetus meinaa vielä joskus voittaa uusia sopimuksia, pitäisi toimintatapojen siinä talossa hieman muuttua...

----------


## kuukanko

> Ne volvot eivät mitään romuja ole, niitä ei vain ole viitsitty pitää siistinä.


Olen ihan samaa mieltä. Epäsiisteinä HSL-väreissä ne näyttävät romuilta, vaikkeivät teknisesti ole sitä. Laittamalla uutta maalia pintaan ne olisi täysin kuranttia kalustoa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Olen ihan samaa mieltä. Epäsiisteinä HSL-väreissä ne näyttävät romuilta, vaikkeivät teknisesti ole sitä. Laittamalla uutta maalia pintaan ne olisi täysin kuranttia kalustoa.


Saisiko kuvaa näistä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Saisiko kuvaa näistä?


Yksi esimerkkikuva on tässä. Todennäköisesti tyypillinen busseilla matkustava paikkakunnalla näkee tuon bussin sinisenä bussina ja siinä kaikki. Linja-autoharrastajien kohdalla intohimoja saattaa herättää se, että se ei ole mikä tahansa sininen vaan HSL-sininen...  :Wink:  Täsmälleen samanlaisia busseja liikkuu Hämeenlinnassa toisella liikennöitsijällä, mutta ne taas on teipattu kokomainoksiksi. Ehkä se on siistimpää?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joo. Ilmeisesti Scanialta kyseiset autot tulevat.


Hämeen Sanomissa oli 13.12. kirjoitus aiheesta. Jutussa kerrotaan, että bussit tulevat olemaan mallia Scania Suburban LE*, ja sellaisia kirjoituksen mukaan valmistetaan sekä Lahdessa että Puolan Slupskissa. HäSan kirjoituksessa oli haastateltu Scania Suomen myyntipäällikkö Ilkka Korpelaa, jonka mukaan merkittävä osa mallin alihankinnoista tehdään suomalaisyrityksiltä. Näitä Scanioita tulee kesän 2020 aikana Vekalle kuusi kappaletta.

*) Lehdessä painetun mukainen kirjoitusasu, oikeasti toki Scania Citywide LE Suburban

----------


## kiitokurre

> Hämeen Sanomissa oli 13.12. kirjoitus aiheesta. Jutussa kerrotaan, että bussit tulevat olemaan mallia Scania Suburban LE*, ja sellaisia kirjoituksen mukaan valmistetaan sekä Lahdessa että Puolan Slupskissa. HäSan kirjoituksessa oli haastateltu Scania Suomen myyntipäällikkö Ilkka Korpelaa, jonka mukaan merkittävä osa mallin alihankinnoista tehdään suomalaisyrityksiltä. Näitä Scanioita tulee kesän 2020 aikana Vekalle kuusi kappaletta.
> 
> *) Lehdessä painetun mukainen kirjoitusasu, oikeasti toki Scania Citywide LE Suburban


"Hämeenlinnan kaupungin bussikilpailutuksen on voittanut Vekka Group Oy (Hämeenlinnan bussiliikenne), joka tuo Hämeenlinnan joukkoliikenteeseen kuusi ympäristöystävällistä biokaasukäyttöistä linja-autoa. Uudet linja-autot aloittavat liikennöinnin kesän 2020 aikana. Biokaasun käytöllä on mahdollista vähentää polttoaineen elinkaarenaikaisia kasvihuonekaasupäästöjä jopa 85 prosentilla verrattuna perinteisiin polttoaineisiin.
Hämeenlinna vähentää liikenteen päästöjä ottamalla käyttöön kuusi biokaasulla kulkevaa linja-autoa, jotka aloittavat liikennöinnin linjoilla 1, 3 ja 11 kesällä 2020. Scania Suomen toimittamat linja-autot tukevat Hämeenlinnan tavoitetta olla resurssiviisas kaupunki, jossa muun muassa energian kulutus vähenee, liikkuminen on sujuvaa ja vähäpäästöistä sekä materiaalit kierrätetään"

Gasumin uutisointi kokonaisuudessaan https://news.cision.com/fi/gasum/r/h...silla,c2988988

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka liikenteelle on tullut 3 uutta vestiä. Autot ovat tulleet ilmeisesti Norjasta. 2 autoa on jo kilvissä ja niiden numerot ovat 61 ja 67. Perjantaina 23.12 auto numero 61 ajoi Linjaa 3 Hämeenlinnassa. Tuli vähän huono kuva siitä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:13 ----------

Siinä vielä kuva 67:sta

----------


## Rattivaunu

Emäntä näki myös tuollaisen Vestin kolmosella, tosin käsittääkseni vasta jouluaatonaattona*. Itse näin yhden tällaisen Vestin aattona varikolla bussin perä aitaa kohti, tässä tapauksessa kysymyksessä oli vielä kilvetön yksilö.

*) Aatonaatto oli siis maanantai, Matiaksen viestissä mainitaan perjantai, pvm toki ok

EDIT: ajankohtaa tarkennettu

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ne Vekan (eli "Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenteen") vastikään tulleet Vestit ovat näitä. Linkin parissa takakuvassa näkyy samanlainen automainos kuin mikä on edelleen Vekan varikon pihalla olevassa bussissa #1743 (linkin kuvassa näkyy sisarauto #1744). Tämä #1743 on edelleen kilvetön, kaksi muuta ovat suomalaisrekisterissä.

----------


## Eppu

Jos yksi näistä on numeroltaan #61, tarkoittaa tämä sitä että aiemmin samalla numerolla liikkunut samanvärinen 8500 -volvo oli toinen niistä marraskuun lopulla Janakkalassa samana päivänä tieltä ulos liukastelleista autoista. Toisesta yksilöstä ei ole mulla tietoa. Joka tapauksessa molemmat onnettomuudessa olleet bussit menivät tiettävästi lunastukseen.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka liikenteen 27 oli eksynyt Hämeenlinnaan ajoon.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Vekka on tosiaan siirrellyt autojaan Hämeenlinnasta Kajaaniin ja toisin päin aika ajoin. Minäkin noteerasin tuon #27:n pitkästä aikaa Hämeenlinnassa ajossa tänään (27.12.2019).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jos yksi näistä on numeroltaan #61, tarkoittaa tämä sitä että aiemmin samalla numerolla liikkunut samanvärinen 8500 -volvo oli toinen niistä marraskuun lopulla Janakkalassa samana päivänä tieltä ulos liukastelleista autoista.


Kyllä yksi on #61, tänään näin sen jollain seutulinjalla Kaivokadulla. Rek. tunnus on ETE-823.

----------


## Matias.k

Tänään 4.1.2020 #61 ajoi paikallisliikennettä. Ja Hpk:n ottelubussia ajoi #67.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka liikenteen #27 lähtikin Ylöjärven koululiikenteesen.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka liikenteen 68 Linjalla 3S Siiristä Loimalahteen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

4.2.2020

Erittäin hätäisesti auton ikkunasta noteerattu juttu, jokin entinen Transdevin 2010-mallinen Volvo B12BLE / 8700 liikkui Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteessä kohti itää rautatieaseman paikkeilla klo 14:45. Vahva epäilys on, että kyseessä olisi Vekan hankinta, hyvin todennäköisesti jokin vuodenvaihteessa 2019 / 20 Transdeviltä poistunut yksilö.

Auton ulkoasu vastaa Transdeviä (itse asiassa entistä Veolia Transportia) tarkalleen.

----------


## antsa

Transdevin 502 CHL-658 on ainakin juuri mennyt Vekalle.

----------


## Tenava

> Transdevin 502 CHL-658 on ainakin juuri mennyt Vekalle.


Pitäis olla myös 491,493,494,500,501,521,522 ja 523

----------


## Matias.k

Itsekkin näin tosiaan 502:sen tänään linjalla. Näkemäni perusteella viime viikolla näin vekan varikolla 500-502. Tänään myös vekan 54 näytti ajavan paikkuria eli keltainen teli scala. 8500:kin on näkynyt paikkurissa vekalla.

----------


## Eppu

> Pitäis olla myös 491,493,494,500,501,521,522 ja 523


Lähtisköhän näistä muutama Kajaaniin? Tuskin noin paljoa Hämeessä tarvii kun on autoja ennestäänkin?

----------


## make228

Onko muuten Hämeenlinnan joukkoliikenteessä ns yökyytejä pe-la tai la-su öinä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko muuten Hämeenlinnan joukkoliikenteessä ns yökyytejä pe-la tai la-su öinä?


Ei sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä. Joillakin linjoilla perjantai- ja lauantai-iltaisin liikenne jatkuu noin tunnin pidempään verrattuna muihin iltoihin, mutta yöliikennettä ei ole.

----------


## Matias.k

Perjantaina viimeinen linja taitaa mennä klo 0:00 aikaan. En kyllä usko, että hämeenlinnaan tulee mitään yö linjaa kun tuo yö elämä näyttää olevan aika hiljaista täällä Hämeenlinnassa.

----------


## killerpop

> En kyllä usko, että hämeenlinnaan tulee mitään yö linjaa kun tuo yö elämä näyttää olevan aika hiljaista täällä Hämeenlinnassa.


Ja Tampereen tarjonta on mukavan lähellä ja yhteydet toimii yöllä. Taksit tai tutut hoitaa sitten loppumatkan kotiosoitteeseen

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka 69 (Ex Transdev 84) on palannut korjauksesta. Auto oli ilmeisesti ajanut ojaan jokin aika sitten.

----------


## Eppu

> Vekka 69 (Ex Transdev 84) on palannut korjauksesta. Auto oli ilmeisesti ajanut ojaan jokin aika sitten.


Olikohan tämä se toinen Janakkalassa syksyllä ojaan ajanut auto? Näitä tapauksiahan oli 2 kpl samana päivänä syksyllä.

----------


## Matias.k

Ei ollut minun mielestä. Minun tietääkseni tämä scala ajoi Loimalahdessa ojaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pitäis olla myös 491,493,494,500,501,521,522 ja 523


Vekan Hämeenlinnan Tiiriön varikolla näkyi transdeviläisistä Volvo 8700:sista varmuudella CHL-657 ja CHL-658, sekä myös kolmas samanlainen (Vekka #70), jonka takarekkari oli niin kulunut että itse tunnuksesta en voi 100%:n takeita antaa, mutta se näytti CHL-656:lta. Niissä kahdessa, jossa rekkari taas näkyi kunnolla, ei sitten näkynyt Vekka-yhtiön järjestysnumeroa.  :Laughing:

----------


## Eppu

> Vekan Hämeenlinnan Tiiriön varikolla näkyi transdeviläisistä Volvo 8700:sista varmuudella CHL-657 ja CHL-658, sekä myös kolmas samanlainen (Vekka #70), jonka takarekkari oli niin kulunut että itse tunnuksesta en voi 100%:n takeita antaa, mutta se näytti CHL-656:lta. Niissä kahdessa, jossa rekkari taas näkyi kunnolla, ei sitten näkynyt Vekka-yhtiön järjestysnumeroa.


Jos nuo kolme olivat samanvärisiä, on tuo #70 varmastikin CHL-656. Ne pari uudempaa ovat kaiketi hsl-värisiä.
Olisikohan nämä sitten järjestyksessä #70, 71 ja 72? No, lähiaikoina selvinnee...
Ja niin, se kolmas Vest-korinen on rekkariltaan NNI-310, mutta siinä en nähnyt myöskään kylkinumeroa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

11.2.2020

Vekka Groupin CHL-658 näyttää tänäänkin kulkevan Hämeenlinnan linjalla 3. Vekan järjestysnumeroa ei näy, takana häämöttää edellisen käyttäjän ajoilta numeron 502 jäänteet.

----------


## Matias.k

Tuli kuvattua tuo Vekan 70 äsken linjalla.

----------


## Tommi Vainikainen

Luin, että Hämeenlinnassa on joulukuussa otettu käyttöön mobiililiput. Onko nykyään Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteen busseissa QR-koodinlukijat?

----------


## Matias.k

> Luin, että Hämeenlinnassa on joulukuussa otettu käyttöön mobiililiput. Onko nykyään Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteen busseissa QR-koodinlukijat?


Ei ole. Lippu näytetään kuljettajalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hämeenlinnassa oli tällä viikolla joukkoliikennejaoston päätettävänä Hämeenlinna-Lahti-liikenteen kilpailutus 7.6.2021 alkavalle sopimuskaudelle.

Maankäytön suunnittelujohtajan ehdotus: Joukkoliikennejaosto päättää pyytää lausuntoa Lahden seudulliselta joukkoliikenneviranomaiselta Hämeenlinna-Lahti yhteishankinnan toteuttamiseksi 12.4.2020 mennessä
1) bruttosopimuskauden pituudeksi 5 + 3 vuotta
2) Kustannusten jako perusteiksi ja prosenteiksi edellä mainitut
3) Kalustovaatimuksiksi (oheismateriaali), vähintään 48-paikkainen korkealattiainen seutuliikennelinja-auto.
4) vähintään Euro V päästöluokan ajoneuvo ja käyttövoimana uusiutuva diesel.
5) Sopimusliikenteen ajoneuvoissa toteutettava ulkopuolen väritys
6) Hämeenlinnan oman sisäisen Lammin aamubussivuoron sisällyttäminen osaksi kokonaisuutta.

Linkki esityslistaan: http://hameenlinna.tweb.fi/ktwebbin/...3&docid=230176

Myös mm. tilaajaväritys oli yhtenä kohtana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

21.2.2020

Länsilinjojen Hämeenlinnan varikolla näytti olevan pysäköitynä Tampereen tilaajavärinen kaupunkibussi ("Nysse").

----------


## Matias.k

Eilen 27.2.2020 Inter kuljetus ajoi aamupäivän linjaa 4 ja iltapäivän linjaa 12 Pekolan 26:lla eli Scania Vest Center L. Tuli otettua nopeesti siitä kuva puhelimella niin sen takia on vähän heikko kuva.

----------


## Rattivaunu

29.2.2020

Linjoilla 1 ja 3 kiertävät karkauspäivänä mm. Vekka Groupin #66 ja #69. #66 ja sen sisaret ovat tavallisia seutulinjoilla, mutta joskus niitä näkee kaupunkilinjoillakin, kuten tänään. Transdevin vanhat Scalat ovat olleet nekin ikään kuin vakioita ma - pe, mutta ei yhtä yleisiä viikonvaihteissa, paitsi ehkä aivan viime aikoina. Kuvia.

----------


## Matias.k

Olen itse kyllä nähnyt nuo Transdevilta tulleet scalat aika monenakin viikonloppuna ajossa. Toinen scala (68) näin sen hyytyneenä torstaina keilahallin eteen. Ja tosiaan vihreetkin autot on alkanut pyörimään katurissa enemmän.

----------


## Rattivaunu

29.2.

Pientä päivitystä Tiiriön varikolla nähtyyn: Vekan varsinaisella varikkoalueella näkyivät nyt ex Transdevit #493 ja #494, Transdevin järjestysnumeroilla. Ja lisäksi: aktiivisen varikkoalueen ulkopuolella, toisella kentällä seisoivat rivissä ex Transdevit #521, #522 ja #523 nämä järjestysnumerot näkyen HSL-värisinä odottamassa tulevia tehtäviään, mitä tehtäviä sitten joskus ovatkaan.

Tiiriön varikolla Inter Kuljetuksen puolella rivissä olivat mm. SL-punaiset Säfflet #12 ja #15. Jollain harrastajapohjaisella sivustolla #15 on merkitty poistettujen autojen puolelle.

----------


## Matias.k

> 29.2.
> 
> Pientä päivitystä Tiiriön varikolla nähtyyn: Vekan varsinaisella varikkoalueella näkyivät nyt ex Transdevit #493 ja #494, Transdevin järjestysnumeroilla. Ja lisäksi: aktiivisen varikkoalueen ulkopuolella, toisella kentällä seisoivat rivissä ex Transdevit #521, #522 ja #523 nämä järjestysnumerot näkyen HSL-värisinä odottamassa tulevia tehtäviään, mitä tehtäviä sitten joskus ovatkaan.
> 
> Tiiriön varikolla Inter Kuljetuksen puolella rivissä olivat mm. SL-punaiset Säfflet #12 ja #15. Jollain harrastajapohjaisella sivustolla #15 on merkitty poistettujen autojen puolelle.


Juu itsekkin olen nähyt jo nuo #493 ja #494:n. #521, #522 ja #523 en ole vielä nähnyt.

----------


## Matias.k

Tuli itsekkin bongattua nuo ex Transdevit tänään. #521, #522 ja #523. Saa nähdä mikä niiden tuleva tehtävä tulee olemaan. Ties lähtisi Kajaaniin.

----------


## Matias.k

Tänään tuli bongattua Linjalla 3S Vekan 71 eli Ex transdev 491.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään tuli bongattua Linjalla 3S Vekan 71 eli Ex transdev 491.


Tämä taitaa olla väriltään edelleen hyvin oranssivoittoinen? Sellaisen oli perheenjäsenemme nähnyt tänään Sammonojantiellä liikenteessä.

----------


## Matias.k

> Tämä taitaa olla väriltään edelleen hyvin oranssivoittoinen? Sellaisen oli perheenjäsenemme nähnyt tänään Sammonojantiellä liikenteessä.


 Juu se oli se oranssi

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Juu se oli se oranssi


OP:n mainosbussi varmaankin ollut.

----------


## Niko L.

Vekka Liikenteen #6, #23 sekä #25 on ajettu eilen Viroon "bussien hautausmaalle". 

Ja eilen linjoilla 1 ja 3 on taas pyörinyt Vekan #27.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vekka Liikenteen #6, #23 sekä #25 on ajettu eilen Viroon "bussien hautausmaalle".


Auto #25 on mielestäni vielä tällä viikolla ollut linjalla muutaman kerran, siihen nähden sen aika tuli täyteen hieman nopeasti. #6:n ja #23:n havainnot aivan viime viikoilta sitä vastoin ovat olleet lähinnä seisoskelua varikon rivissä. Autojen vuosimallit ovat 2000 - 2002, joten liikenteestä poistaminen on ihan luonnollinen tapahtuma.

----------


## Matias.k

> Vekka Liikenteen #6, #23 sekä #25 on ajettu eilen Viroon "bussien hautausmaalle". 
> 
> Ja eilen linjoilla 1 ja 3 on taas pyörinyt Vekan #27.


Juu 25 oli vielä perjantaina ajossa, mutta taisi lähteä joo pois.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja eilen linjoilla 1 ja 3 on taas pyörinyt Vekan #27.


Osui kameran eteen, klik.

----------


## Matias.k

> Osui kameran eteen, klik.


itselläkin osui kameraan tuo. 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:41 ----------

Tuli kuvattua myöskin Ex transdevit 501, 521-523 Vekan varikolla.

----------


## Niko L.

Vekan #2:sta on näköjään poistettu sen pitkäaikaiset Pohjantähti-mainokset.
Ja Vekan #10 on siirtynyt ilmeisesti Kajaanin liikenteeseen.

----------


## Matias.k

> Vekan #2:sta on näköjään poistettu sen pitkäaikaiset Pohjantähti-mainokset.
> Ja Vekan #10 on siirtynyt ilmeisesti Kajaanin liikenteeseen.


Juu kyllä näin on. Näin itseasiassa Vekan 10 Kajaanin varikolla kuukausi sitten.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekan 69 (Ex Transdev 84) Oli saanut uudet nelipyörän mainokset pintaan.

----------


## Matias.k

Siinä nopeasti otettu kuva Vekan 69:stä. Tänään Vekalla pyöri paikkurissa autot 2, 27, 53, 68, 69 ja 71.

----------


## Rattivaunu

7.4.2020

Hämeenlinnan havainnot ovat pullistelleet Vekka Groupiin liittyviä tapahtumia. On täällä nyt muutakin tapahtunut: *NYSSE* on tullut käymään. RRE-581 kiersi iltapäivällä kehää 14 -> 17 myötäpäivään, eli linjana 14 R:asemalta Tiiriöön ja linjana 17 Tiiriöstä R:asemalle.

Huomasithan kuvalinkin.

----------


## killerpop

Itse aktivoiduin kuvaamaan pitkästä aikaa ja poikkesin Hämeenlinnassa 6.4.

Kuviin tallettui ainakin Vekat #2, #27, #52, #53, #62, #64, #68, #69, #71. Paljon on kaluston suhteen tapahtunu, jos miettii vuoden takaista tilannetta.

----------


## Niko L.

Vekka Group on laittanut jo nyt paljon paikkurikalustoa uuden kaluston tieltä myyntiin nettikoneeseen, eivät näköjään siirrä Kajaaniin uudempaa kalustoa. https://www.nettikone.com/volvo/b12ble/1928673   (oheisesta nettiosoitteesta pääsee ilmoitukseen)

----------


## Eppu

> 7.4.2020
> 
> Hämeenlinnan havainnot ovat pullistelleet Vekka Groupiin liittyviä tapahtumia. On täällä nyt muutakin tapahtunut: *NYSSE* on tullut käymään. RRE-581 kiersi iltapäivällä kehää 14 -> 17 myötäpäivään, eli linjana 14 R:asemalta Tiiriöön ja linjana 17 Tiiriöstä R:asemalle.
> 
> Huomasithan kuvalinkin.


Olin kuvitellut että tuo ja sen sisarauto #48 olisi poistunut kokonaan. Tämä siksi että autoihin #94 ja #95 on vaihdettu korkeaselkänojaiset Kielin penkit ja kuvittelin että ne olisi repäisty juurikin noista kahdesta autosta. Mutta näköjään ei sitten ainakaan tuosta yksilöstä.

----------


## tkp

Hämeenlinnassa ei lämmetty maksuttomalle joukkoliikenteelle. Hämeen sanomien juttu on maksumuurin takana mutta pöytäkirja kaupunkirakennelautakunnan päätöksestä löytyy http://hameenlinna.tweb.fi/ktwebbin/...3&docid=281312

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hämeenlinnan kaupunkirakennelautakunnan joukkoliikennejaoston 3/2020-kokuksen esityslistalla on runsaasti asiaa: syksyn reittimuutoksia, kilpailutuksia, tilaajaväritys, Riihimäen mahdollinen liittyminen osaksi Hämeenlinnan Waltti-järjestelmää ja kannuste- ja sanktiojärjestelmän käyttöönotto.

http://hameenlinna.tweb.fi/ktwebbin/....htm?+bid=4693

----------


## Matias.k

> Hämeenlinnan kaupunkirakennelautakunnan joukkoliikennejaoston 3/2020-kokuksen esityslistalla on runsaasti asiaa: syksyn reittimuutoksia, kilpailutuksia, tilaajaväritys, Riihimäen mahdollinen liittyminen osaksi Hämeenlinnan Waltti-järjestelmää ja kannuste- ja sanktiojärjestelmän käyttöönotto.
> 
> http://hameenlinna.tweb.fi/ktwebbin/....htm?+bid=4693


Tuli joo itsekkin katseltua noita. Tilaajavärin varmaan näkee sitten ensi viikolla. Linja 12 lopettaa nähtävästi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nyt kun koulutyö on peruskouluissa jälleen laajentunut, bussien sijoituksetkin ovat palautuneet ennalleen. Useilla 200- ja 300-linjoilla oli etäkouluaikana pienkalustoa, joka silloin oli erillisistä koulukyydeistä vapaana. Nyt vihreitä ex norjalaisia (Säffle ja Vest) näkee jälleen mainituilla seutulinjoilla tutussa laajuudessa.

----------


## Matias.k

Nyt Hämeenlinnan tilaajaväri on julkaistu

https://twitter.com/HMLpaikkuri/stat...kkoliikenne%2F

----------


## Metus

Nyt on todella omalaatuinen tilaaja väritys. Mutta helpottaa liikennöitsijä kun vain valkea pohja ja muut teipataan.

----------


## Niko L.

Kesän mittaan Vekan #7 tullaan varmaan poistamaan, koska palvelulinjalle tulevan uuden Mercedes-Benz Sprinter- pikkubussin kyljessä näyttää olevan numero #7.
 Kätevä kylläkin tuo uusi teippaus uusissa buseissa tulee olemaan, kun mainostajiakin on ajateltu.

----------


## Matias.k

Osa Vekan busseista näkyy reaaliajassa reittioppaassa nähtävästi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Osa Vekan busseista näkyy reaaliajassa reittioppaassa nähtävästi.


Näyttäisi näkyvän, koskien myös seutuliikennettä. Äsken (kauempaa) bongaamani vaaleanvihreä Volvo / Vest linjalla 320 näkyy myös.

----------


## antsa

Tiistaina tuli Vekan Crossway Laukaan kohdilla vastaan matkalla ylöspäin. Voisiko olla menossa sitä kautta kohti Kajaania vai olisko myyty ?

----------


## killerpop

Phototransista löytyy muuten jo kolme Vekan Citywideä, joista yhdestä kuvakin http://phototrans.eu/2415,1401,17492.html

----------


## Eppu

> Phototransista löytyy muuten jo kolme Vekan Citywideä, joista yhdestä kuvakin http://phototrans.eu/2415,1401,17492.html


Toivottavasti keula on lopulta jonkun muun värinen kuin tuo musta.

----------


## Matias.k

Osa Hämeenlinnan talviaikatauluista on nyt julkaistu. Reittimuutoksia on ja esimerkiksi uusi linja 3X.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekan varikolle oli ilmestynyt uusi Volvo Vest center H. Tämä taitaa olla ensimmäinen auto jossa on tilaajavärit

----------


## Makke93

18.7.20.

Veolia -värinen Volvo 8700 teli tuli vastaan eilen klo 9:15 aikaan kolmostietä ennen Hattelmalan risteystä menossa etelään. Kylki- tai rekisterinumeroa en erottanut, mutta ainakin takimmainen kilpi oli keltainen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

24.7.2020

Linjan 4 Lehdon Liikenteen sarjalla on perjantaina liikkunut Riihimäen paikallisliikenteestä tuttu CNK-723. *KUVA*.

----------


## Eppu

> 24.7.2020
> 
> Linjan 4 Lehdon Liikenteen sarjalla on perjantaina liikkunut Riihimäen paikallisliikenteestä tuttu CNK-723. *KUVA*.


https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...ne_CNK-723.JPG

Ei ollut ensimmäinen kerta 🙂

----------


## Matias.k

Tänään (4.8.2020) Interin operoimalla linjalla 13 kulki Pekolan liikenteen 26.

----------


## Niko L.

Hämeenlinnan Scanian pihassa Ratasniityssä näyttää olevan parkissa kuusi Vekka tours- logolla varustettua uuden ilmeen Scania Suburban LE:tä. Toivottavasti tulee pian ajoon, toki rekisterikilvet puuttui.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hämeenlinnan Scanian pihassa Ratasniityssä näyttää olevan parkissa kuusi Vekka tours- logolla varustettua uuden ilmeen Scania Suburban LE:tä. Toivottavasti tulee pian ajoon, toki rekisterikilvet puuttui.


Ovat tulleet sinne sitten tällä viikolla, sunnuntaina siellä ei sellaisia vielä näkynyt.

----------


## eemeli113

Tänään oli Tervakoski-Riihimäki-linjalla uusiin tilaajaväreihin teipattu Vekka/HäBuli #70. Milloin tällainen auto on mahtanut tulla, en löytänyt mitään havaintoa tai kuvaa tästä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään oli Tervakoski-Riihimäki-linjalla uusiin tilaajaväreihin teipattu Vekka/HäBuli #70. Milloin tällainen auto on mahtanut tulla, en löytänyt mitään havaintoa tai kuvaa tästä?


Arvelen että kyseessä on sama tai samanlainen auto kuin mistä ketjun viestissä #261 on kerrottu. Vekka Groupin varikolla tuollainen näkyi heinäkuussa ainakin.

Nyt muuten reittioppaassa näkyy Iittalankin linjan (esim. 510) kaluston liikkeitä reaaliajassa. Kaiken kaikkiaan paljon puuttuu vielä.

----------


## Matias.k

> Tänään oli Tervakoski-Riihimäki-linjalla uusiin tilaajaväreihin teipattu Vekka/HäBuli #70. Milloin tällainen auto on mahtanut tulla, en löytänyt mitään havaintoa tai kuvaa tästä?


Itse näin tämän auton viime viikon tiistaina Linjalla 320 Tervakoskelta Hämeenlinnaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ratasniityssä komeili tänään tällainen nelikko. Pari samanlaista taisi olla huoltohallin puolella vielä.

----------


## Matias.k

> Ratasniityssä komeili tänään tällainen nelikko. Pari samanlaista taisi olla huoltohallin puolella vielä.


Kyllä ovat loppujen lopuksi ihan siistejä

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään oli Tervakoski-Riihimäki-linjalla uusiin tilaajaväreihin teipattu Vekka/HäBuli #70.


Tarkennettakoon vielä, että noita tilaajavärisiä Vestejä on vähintään kaksi. Riihimäen ja Tervakosken suunnalla liikkuva #70 on ilman muuta eri yksilö kuin edelleen varikolla kilvettömänä seisova samanlainen tai samankaltainen Vest.

----------


## Ivecomies

Montakohan Ivecoa ja Scalaa Vekalle jää liikenteeseen noiden uusien Suburbanien aloittaessa? ja poistuvatkohan Vekan molemmat Ikarukset?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:39 ----------




> Kyllä ovat loppujen lopuksi ihan siistejä


Puolalaiset osaa tehdä tyylikkäitä busseja  :Smile:

----------


## Matias.k

> Tarkennettakoon vielä, että noita tilaajavärisiä Vestejä on vähintään kaksi. Riihimäen ja Tervakosken suunnalla liikkuva #70 on ilman muuta eri yksilö kuin edelleen varikolla kilvettömänä seisova samanlainen tai samankaltainen Vest.


Joo 2 Korkeeta Iveco Vestiä on tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## Matias.k

Tänään (18.8.2020) tuli nähtyä Miodexin #204 eli Scania Irizar Century tulossa linjalla 802 Lahdesta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ovat mielestäni aika mitäänsanomattomaan tilaajaväritykseen päätyneet

----------


## Ivecomies

> Montakohan Ivecoa ja Scalaa Vekalle jää liikenteeseen noiden uusien Suburbanien aloittaessa? ja poistuvatkohan Vekan molemmat Ikarukset?



Ja montako Ivecoa Vekalta pitäis poistua?

----------


## Niko L.

7 Ivecoa Vekka käsittääkseni myy. Näin ainakin Mascusin sivuilla lukee ilmoituksessa. Ainakin #2, #3, #15 ja #16 ja jotkut 3 muuta on myynnissä. (todennäköisesti Transdevilta tulleet #71 ja sen 2 sisarta.)

----------


## Niko L.

Vekan uudet Scaniat tulevat ajoon torstaina.(27.8.)

----------


## Neoplan

Vekan GHU-587 oli eilen Ratasniityn Scanian pihassa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joo 2 Korkeeta Iveco Vestiä on tilaajaväreissä.


Onko auto 73 toinen näistä? Se ajeli tänään 802-linjaa Lahdessa.

----------


## Matias.k

> Onko auto 73 toinen näistä? Se ajeli tänään 802-linjaa Lahdessa.


Juu kyllä on

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:57 ----------

https://areena.yle.fi/1-50606538

Kohdasta 1:30 alkaen kerrotaan Vekan uutukaisista

----------


## Neoplan

Vekan Scanioista kolmen numerot ovat 91, 93 ja 94. Bongaamishetkellä muutaman numeroa en nähnyt ja yksi oli huoltotallissa, mutta ovat varmaan 90, 92 ja 95. Eivät olleet silloin (24.elokuuta) vielä kilvissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:30 ----------

Vekan uudet, tilaajavärityksessä olevat bussit ovat VekkaTours- nimellä. Miksi näin? Eikö se ole Vekan matkanjärjestäjä?

----------


## Matias.k

> Vekan Scanioista kolmen numerot ovat 91, 93 ja 94. Bongaamishetkellä muutaman numeroa en nähnyt ja yksi oli huoltotallissa, mutta ovat varmaan 90, 92 ja 95. Eivät olleet silloin (24.elokuuta) vielä kilvissä.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:30 ----------
> 
> Vekan uudet, tilaajavärityksessä olevat bussit ovat VekkaTours- nimellä. Miksi näin? Eikö se ole Vekan matkanjärjestäjä?


Hyvää mainostusta Vekka Toursille😁

----------


## antsa

Uusien numerot 91 - 96. Kilvet GOA-901 - GOA-906.

----------


## Neoplan

Kun Google Mapsista ottaa Inter kuljetuksen varikon, yhdessä kuvassa näkyy Vekan Ikarus ja joku toinen vekka. Mitä ovat tehneet Interin varikolla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinnan Viisarissa (melkein Tiiriössä) sijaitsevalla teollisuustontilla on Vekka Groupin ja Inter Kuljetuksen varikkotoimintoja - ja ilmeisesti jotain muutakin liiketoimintaa. Maantielle 130 näkyy usein Interin kalustoa melko erottuvasti - heidän pysäköintiruutujen kohdalla ei ole kovin paljoa näköesteitä. Nämä siis omia havaintoja ilman Googleja tai mapseja.

----------


## Neoplan

Bongattu citywide linjalla 1😀

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:29 ----------

Luulisin, että tänään linjoilla 1, 3 ja 11 käytetään pelkästään uusia Scanioita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:33 ----------




> Bongattu citywide linjalla 1😀
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:29 ----------
> 
> Luulisin, että tänään linjoilla 1, 3 ja 11 käytetään pelkästään uusia Scanioita.


Ainakin olen nähnyt niillä pelkästään Scanioita.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:44 ----------

Linjalla 3 ajoi Transdevilta tullut oranssi Crossway. Yksi Scania on ehkä sijoitettu jollekkin toiselle linjalle. Vai tarvitaanko niillä linjoilla yli kuutta autoa? Silti pääosin on ollut kaasu-Citywidejä. Ovat muuten komeita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.8.2020

Linjoilla 1, 3/3S ja 11 koko kalusto oli uutta biokaasu-Scaniaa myöhemmin iltapäivällä. Päivällä kolmoslinjalla käväisi seutulinjoilta tuttu teli-Volvokin. Aihetta voi katsella päivän JNo-fotostakin.

----------


## Matias.k

> 28.8.2020
> 
> Linjoilla 1, 3/3S ja 11 koko kalusto oli uutta biokaasu-Scaniaa myöhemmin iltapäivällä. Päivällä kolmoslinjalla käväisi seutulinjoilta tuttu teli-Volvokin. Aihetta voi katsella päivän JNo-fotostakin.


Teli volvo on tietääkseni Tervakosken kierrosta tullut. Kaasu autoja käy kesken päivän tankilla niin sen takia kesken päivän pyörii muitakin autoja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Teli volvo on tietääkseni Tervakosken kierrosta tullut. Kaasu autoja käy kesken päivän tankilla niin sen takia kesken päivän pyörii muitakin autoja.


Saattaa olla hyvinkin sillä tavoin. Pisimpään ajavien autojen kohdalla tämä tavallaan onkin ymmärrettävää, mutta kolme autoahan lopettaa ajot arkisin klo 18 paikkeilla. Myöhemmäksi illaksi jää liikenteeseen siten enää toiset kolme.

----------


## Neoplan

> 28.8.2020
> 
> Linjoilla 1, 3/3S ja 11 koko kalusto oli uutta biokaasu-Scaniaa myöhemmin iltapäivällä. Päivällä kolmoslinjalla käväisi seutulinjoilta tuttu teli-Volvokin. Aihetta voi katsella päivän JNo-fotostakin.


Ai se vihreä 8500, joka on eri sarjaa muiden kanssa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:39 ----------




> Ai se vihreä 8500, joka on eri sarjaa muiden kanssa?


eli siis http://https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/...p?haku=CMM-644

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ai se vihreä 8500, joka on eri sarjaa muiden kanssa?


Auto 60, CMM-644, joka näkyy Rattivaunun linkkaamissa kuvissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ai se vihreä 8500, joka on eri sarjaa muiden kanssa?


Niin, tämäpä hyvinkin. Ovipuolen kuvassa ollaan jo palaamassa varikolle.

----------


## Neoplan

> Kuluneella viikolla Lehdon Liikenteen liikennöimillä linjoilla on ensin näkynyt VDL-merkkinen bussi ENB-462 ja nyt sitten vielä Lehdon käytettynä hankkima vuonna 2009 valmistunut Scala IJE-801. VDL esiityi valkoisena (on ehkä edelleen esittelyauto), mutta Scala on Lehdon Liikenteen omissa väreissä. Lehdon aiemmat Scalat ehdittiin myydä pois vain puolisen vuotta sitten.


Tuo VDL on Inter kuljetuksen ja ollut ennen Saksassa ja Sveitsissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuo VDL on Inter kuljetuksen ja ollut ennen Saksassa ja Sveitsissä.


Lainaamasi viesti #106 on siis reilu 3,5 vuotta vanha. Havaintohetkellä 20.01. mainittu VDL oli vielä esittelyauto ja se kiersi ainakin parilla kantahämäläisliikennöitsijällä niinä aikoina. Se siirtyi Inter Kuljetukselle myöhemmin 2017, jo vähän ennen kesän suurta linjastomuutosta.

Kuvien avulla on helppoa tarkistella historiaa, tehkäämme niin tälläkin kertaa:

ENB-462 Vekan silloisella linjalla 5.

ENB-462 jo Inter Kuljetuksen käytössä, kuitenkin ennen kesän (2017) suuria linjasto- ja liikennöitsijämuutoksia.

ENB-462 ensimmäistä päivää uudistuneella linjastolla 4.6.2017.

----------


## Eppu

> Lainaamasi viesti #106 on siis reilu 3,5 vuotta vanha. Havaintohetkellä 20.01. mainittu VDL oli vielä esittelyauto ja se kiersi ainakin parilla kantahämäläisliikennöitsijällä niinä aikoina. Se siirtyi Inter Kuljetukselle myöhemmin 2017, jo vähän ennen kesän suurta linjastomuutosta.
> 
> Kuvien avulla on helppoa tarkistella historiaa, tehkäämme niin tälläkin kertaa:
> 
> ENB-462 Vekan silloisella linjalla 5.
> 
> ENB-462 jo Inter Kuljetuksen käytössä, kuitenkin ennen kesän (2017) suuria linjasto- ja liikennöitsijämuutoksia.
> 
> ENB-462 ensimmäistä päivää uudistuneella linjastolla 4.6.2017.


Listaan voisi lisätä vielä yhden kuvan: vielä kilvetön ENB-462 esittelyautona Pirkkahallissa henkilökuljetusmessuilla maaliskuun lopulla 2017
https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...100B004657.JPG

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joo 2 Korkeeta Iveco Vestiä on tilaajaväreissä.


Korkeita tilaajavärisiä Vestejä on vähintään kolme. Varikolla näkyi #73 (GOA-883, Ivecon alustalla), ja sitten joku toinen Vest, joka oli koekilvissä ja ilman järjestysnumeroa. Tässä ketjussa on esitelty myös auto #70 (GOA-891), joka taas on Volvon alustalla (kori kaiketi tuttu Vest Center H).

----------


## Matias.k

> Korkeita tilaajavärisiä Vestejä on vähintään kolme. Varikolla näkyi #73 (GOA-883, Ivecon alustalla), ja sitten joku toinen Vest, joka oli koekilvissä ja ilman järjestysnumeroa. Tässä ketjussa on esitelty myös auto #70 (GOA-891), joka taas on Volvon alustalla (kori kaiketi tuttu Vest Center H).


#70 on puolimatala

----------


## Rattivaunu

> #70 on puolimatala


Niinpäs onkin, low entryksi noita etenkin kutsutaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> #70 on puolimatala


Ei kai nyt sentään?

----------


## eemeli113

> #70 on puolimatala


Etumatala varmaan olisi oikeampi nimitys, Rattivaunu saikin jo englanninkielisen määritelmän oikein. Puolimatalassa bussissa olisi yksi porras etuovella, kun taas normaalissa korkeassa oli 2-3 porrasta, etumatalassa portaaton.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Suomen kielessä matalalattiabussi on tarkoittanut samaan aikaan sekä edestä keskiovelle matalalattiaisia busseja että nk. täysmatalia (ei askelmia käytävällä keskisillan jälkeenkään) linja-autoja. Useissa muissa kielissä on tarkempi jaottelu (ruots. lågentré- vs. låggolvsbuss; engl. low entry vs. low floor). Puolimatala-käsite tuli tutuksi 1990-luvulla, kun alettiin siirtyä korkealattiaisista kaupunkiautoista kohti matalaa. 1990-luvun puolimatala kalusto oli selvästi siirtymävaiheen ratkaisu. Oikeasti puolimatalia busseja oli olemassa jo 1960-70-luvuilla, esim. HKL:n Scania BR111M:t ja Volvo B59:t oli toteutettu sellaisina. Niitä ei vain kutsuttu puolimataliksi. Scania-Vabis CR76:sta oli puolimatalan ajattelutavan mukainen versio tarjolla jo 1960-luvulla.

----------


## Neoplan

Vekalla on selvästi ollut Hämeenlinnassa ainakin yksi 2005-vest, koska se on ajellut pitkin vuotta. Varikolla en ole vielä koskaan käynyt. Tuo Vest varmaan poistuu tai palaa kajaaniin Scanioiden myötä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vekalla on selvästi ollut Hämeenlinnassa ainakin yksi 2005-vest, koska se on ajellut pitkin vuotta. Varikolla en ole vielä koskaan käynyt. Tuo Vest varmaan poistuu tai palaa kajaaniin Scanioiden myötä.


Mikäli tätä lyhyttä Vestiä tarkoitat, niin se on tosiaankin liikkunut varsinkin koronan aikana kohtalaisen ahkeraan Hämeenlinnan kaupunkilinjoilla. Viikonloppuna se oli vielä paikkakunnan varikolla rivissä seisomassa, joten siihen mennessä sitä ei ollut siirretty muualle uusien autojen alta.

Muut Scania L94UB / Vestit ovat normaalipituisia, ja minunkin tietääkseni liikkuvat Kajaanissa.

Vekan nykyinen aktiivikalusto muuten näkyy varsin kattavasti Hämeenlinnan reittioppaan reaaliaikaisessa palvelussa. Tilanne parani huomattavasti Kaasu-Scanioiden tultua liikenteeseen. Iveco Crossway -autoista vain osa näkyi, ja vihreistä Säffleistä suurin osa näkyy, samoin samanvärisistä Vesteistä. Reittioppaan kartalla näkyy reaaliajassa myös Valkeakosken Liikenteen kalustoa varsin kattavasti, ja Miodexinkin, joka nykyään on samaa konsernia kuin Vekka Group.

----------


## antsa

Montako autoa Vekalla on Kajaanissa ? Kesäkuun lopussa näin yhden Crosswayn Jyväskylän yläpuolella matkalla ylöspäin eli olisko voinut mennä kohti Kajaania ?

----------


## Matias.k

> Montako autoa Vekalla on Kajaanissa ? Kesäkuun lopussa näin yhden Crosswayn Jyväskylän yläpuolella matkalla ylöspäin eli olisko voinut mennä kohti Kajaania ?


10 minun mielestä

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikäli tätä lyhyttä Vestiä tarkoitat, niin se on tosiaankin liikkunut varsinkin koronan aikana kohtalaisen ahkeraan Hämeenlinnan kaupunkilinjoilla.


Kuin myös seutulinjoilla.

----------


## Neoplan

> Mikäli tätä lyhyttä Vestiä tarkoitat, niin se on tosiaankin liikkunut varsinkin koronan aikana kohtalaisen ahkeraan Hämeenlinnan kaupunkilinjoilla. Viikonloppuna se oli vielä paikkakunnan varikolla rivissä seisomassa, joten siihen mennessä sitä ei ollut siirretty muualle uusien autojen alta.
> 
> Muut Scania L94UB / Vestit ovat normaalipituisia, ja minunkin tietääkseni liikkuvat Kajaanissa.
> 
> Vekan nykyinen aktiivikalusto muuten näkyy varsin kattavasti Hämeenlinnan reittioppaan reaaliaikaisessa palvelussa. Tilanne parani huomattavasti Kaasu-Scanioiden tultua liikenteeseen. Iveco Crossway -autoista vain osa näkyi, ja vihreistä Säffleistä suurin osa näkyy, samoin samanvärisistä Vesteistä. Reittioppaan kartalla näkyy reaaliajassa myös Valkeakosken Liikenteen kalustoa varsin kattavasti, ja Miodexinkin, joka nykyään on samaa konsernia kuin Vekka Group.


Juuri sitä tarkoitan. Poistuu varmaan, kun Kajaanissa on jo tarpeeksi autoja. Onhan se muutenkin muita pienempi. Tuleekohan muuten Kajaaniin uutta kalustoa vanhempien tilalle?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Juuri sitä tarkoitan. Poistuu varmaan, kun Kajaanissa on jo tarpeeksi autoja.


Tuossa kun Joonas mainitsi sen, että onhan #27 käynyt seutulinjoillakin, niin itselleni tuli välittömästi mieleen havainto Aulangontieltä viime keväänä, jolloin se oli linjalla 656. Mitähän kalustoa 650-linjoilla on vakiona, ja voisiko tuo soveltua sinne esim. vara-autoksi? Vekalla ja Miodexilla on kaiken kaikkiaan varsin monenlaista liikennettä nykyään, paljon muutakin kuin nuo sinänsä hyvin näkyvät kaupunkilinjat 1, 3(S) ja 11 Hämeenlinnassa. Kajaanin autotarpeista en sitten tiedäkään "mitään".

----------


## Eppu

> Mitähän kalustoa 650-linjoilla on vakiona, ja voisiko tuo soveltua sinne esim. vara-autoksi? - - - Kajaanin autotarpeista en sitten tiedäkään "mitään".


Toukokuun lopulla kun käväisin Parolassa niin samoja vihreitä busseja siellä näkyi kuin yleensä vekan ajamilla seutulinjoilla. 
Kajaanin asioista en tiedä minäkään mitään mutta tuskin siellä mitään mullistavaa tapahtuu kuluvan sopimuksen aikana.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuossa kun Joonas mainitsi sen, että onhan #27 käynyt seutulinjoillakin


Se oli vajaa parisen viikkoa sitten 401:llä, kuva.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se oli vajaa parisen viikkoa sitten 401:llä, kuva.


Oho, hieno kuva! On tainnut päätyä tuonnekin vara-auton ominaisuudessa, tavallisin kalustotyyppi Rengon linjoilla on korkealattiaiset autot, joko Miodexin tai Vekan nimissä, molempia näkee jatkuvasti.

---------- EDIT: Lisätään havainto klo 14:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:38 ----------

1.9.2020

Tällä kerralla Rengon suuntaan lähti Vekka #73, joka on siis korkealattiainen Vest Ivecon alustalla. Ovipuolella maakuntakoristeena on Lahna, joka esiintyy myös Scanioissa #92 ja #96.

----------


## killerpop

> joka on siis korkealattiainen Vest Ivecon alustalla. Ovipuolella maakuntakoristeena on Lahna, joka esiintyy myös Scanioissa #92 ja #96.


Sopii kuvaamaan sekä Ivecoita että Scanioita  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neoplan

> Oho, hieno kuva! On tainnut päätyä tuonnekin vara-auton ominaisuudessa, tavallisin kalustotyyppi Rengon linjoilla on korkealattiaiset autot, joko Miodexin tai Vekan nimissä, molempia näkee jatkuvasti.
> 
> ---------- EDIT: Lisätään havainto klo 14:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:38 ----------
> 
> 1.9.2020
> 
> Tällä kerralla Rengon suuntaan lähti Vekka #73, joka on siis korkealattiainen Vest Ivecon alustalla. Ovipuolella maakuntakoristeena on Lahna, joka esiintyy myös Scanioissa #92 ja #96.


Eikös tuo lahna kuulu tilaajaväritykseen ja ole kaikissa siihen teipatuissa busseissa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös tuo lahna kuulu tilaajaväritykseen ja ole kaikissa siihen teipatuissa busseissa?


Hyvä, ja erittäin ajankohtainen kysymys. Vastaus kuuluu:

1) Lahna kuuluu tilaajaväritykseen.

2) Tilaajaväritykseen liittyviä maakuntaeläimiä on muitakin. Lahna esiintyy Vekka Groupin autoissa #92 ja #96. Autoissa #91 ja #93 eläimenä on ilves, ja autoissa #94 ja #95 taas sääksi eli kalasääski.

3) Tätä ei kysytty, mutta kerron sen tässä samalla. Lahnabusseissa on ovettomalla puolella Hämeenlinnan tunnettuja kohteita kuva-aiheina eli Aulangon näkötorni ja Hämeen linna. Ilvesbusseissa edustettuina ovat Janakkalan kohteita eli Pyhän Laurin kirkko ja paperitehdas. Sääksibusseissa kuntateemana näkyy sitten panssarijuna ja Mierolan silta (hattulalaisia kuuluisuuksia). Tämä sääntö koskee havaintojen perusteella autoja #91 - 96 sekä autoa #73. Muita tilaajavärisiä autoja en ole toistaiseksi nähnyt / kuvannut riittävän läheltä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Hyvä, ja erittäin ajankohtainen kysymys. Vastaus kuuluu:
> 
> 2) Tilaajaväritykseen liittyviä maakuntaeläimiä on muitakin. Lahna esiintyy Vekka Groupin autoissa #92 ja #96. Autoissa #91 ja #93 eläimenä on ilves, ja autoissa #94 ja #95 taas sääksi eli kalasääski.


Ilves löytyy myös autosta #70.

----------


## Neoplan

> Hyvä, ja erittäin ajankohtainen kysymys. Vastaus kuuluu:
> 
> 1) Lahna kuuluu tilaajaväritykseen.
> 
> 2) Tilaajaväritykseen liittyviä maakuntaeläimiä on muitakin. Lahna esiintyy Vekka Groupin autoissa #92 ja #96. Autoissa #91 ja #93 eläimenä on ilves, ja autoissa #94 ja #95 taas sääksi eli kalasääski.
> 
> 3) Tätä ei kysytty, mutta kerron sen tässä samalla. Lahnabusseissa on ovettomalla puolella Hämeenlinnan tunnettuja kohteita kuva-aiheina eli Aulangon näkötorni ja Hämeen linna. Ilvesbusseissa edustettuina ovat Janakkalan kohteita eli Pyhän Laurin kirkko ja paperitehdas. Sääksibusseissa kuntateemana näkyy sitten panssarijuna ja Mierolan silta (hattulalaisia kuuluisuuksia). Tämä sääntö koskee havaintojen perusteella autoja #91 - 96 sekä autoa #73. Muita tilaajavärisiä autoja en ole toistaiseksi nähnyt / kuvannut riittävän läheltä.


Ja lliikennöitsijäkö saa siis itse päättää bussin "teeman"?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Bussien ulkoisesta ilmeestä tilaajavärityksineen kerrotaan Hämeenlinnan kotisivuilla. Ei liikennöitsijällä täysin vapaita käsiä ole, mitä kylkiin laittaa.

----------


## Matias.k

Tänään tuli nähtyä Vekka #72. Eli toinen Iveco vest

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään tuli nähtyä Vekka #72. Eli toinen Iveco vest


Näyttää olevan GOA-882.

----------


## Rattivaunu

11.9.2020

Vekka Liikenteen Scania L94 / Ikarus E94F nähty Eureninkadulla liikenteessä, bussi pysähtyi pysäkille (ollen mitä ilmeisimmin todellakin kaupallisessa liikenteessä?). Tuosta kohtaa menee Vekan 200-, 300- ja 400-seutulinjoja suuntaan Hämeenlinnan linja-autoasema.

----------


## Neoplan

Lehdon Liikenne ajaa alihankintana puolet linjasta 4. Onko Lehdon lähes aina tuolla linjalla toimivalla Scalalla jonkinlainen parkkipaikka Hämeenlinnassa, vai ajetaanko se joka päivä Riihimäeltä Hämeenlinnaan ja illalla takaisin?

----------


## Eppu

> Lehdon Liikenne ajaa alihankintana puolet linjasta 4. Onko Lehdon lähes aina tuolla linjalla toimivalla Scalalla jonkinlainen parkkipaikka Hämeenlinnassa, vai ajetaanko se joka päivä Riihimäeltä Hämeenlinnaan ja illalla takaisin?


Lehdon liikenteen varikko on Turengissa. Sieltä ei ole turhan paljon siirtoajoa neloslinjalle joten eiköhän autoa siellä säilytellä. Riihimäellä on varikko erikseen jossain sen kylän autoille, joskin en tiedä missä tarkkaan ottaen...

----------


## eemeli113

> Lehdon liikenteen varikko on Turengissa. Sieltä ei ole turhan paljon siirtoajoa neloslinjalle joten eiköhän autoa siellä säilytellä. Riihimäellä on varikko erikseen jossain sen kylän autoille, joskin en tiedä missä tarkkaan ottaen...


Riksun autot seisoo vanhalla teollisuuskiinteistöllä n. 5 kilometriä 130-tietä pohjoiseen. Riihimäen varikko on ehkä vähän harhaanjohtava nimitys, sillä todellisuudessa se sijaitsee muutama sata metriä Janakkalan kunnan puolella.

----------


## Neoplan

Hämeenlinnaan olisi voitu ottaa esim. tälläinen https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=EZF-214 tilaajaväritys. Olisi ollut pirteä, ja vielä ilmainen!

----------


## eemeli113

> Hämeenlinnaan olisi voitu ottaa esim. tälläinen https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=EZF-214 tilaajaväritys. Olisi ollut pirteä, ja vielä ilmainen!


Millä tavalla tämä olisi ilmainen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tarkennetaan vielä, että linjalla 4 Lehdon Liikenteen osuus on nykyään jo selvästi alle puolet. Viikonloppuna 4:ää on hoitanut muutenkin Inter Kuljetus yksinään, mutta elokuun aikataulumuutoksen jälkeen Lehdon Liikenteen osuus on arkenakin pienentynyt. Osuuksien muutoksen takana on varsinkin se, että aamulla ja iltapäivällä linja 4 kulkee kaksi kertaa tunnissa. Se on saatu aikaan lisäämällä linjalle kolmaskin auto (kierrosaika puristettu tuolloin selvästi alle perinteisen 120 minuutin), ja se kolmas auto on Interin aiemmin hoitamalta linjalta 12. Linjan 12 historia päättyi koulujen alkaessa noin kuukausi sitten. Arkena tiheän liikenteen aikaan nelosella kulkee siis kaksi Interin autoa ja yksi Lehdon Liikenteen bussi, tavallisimmin aiemmin mainittu Scala.

----------


## eemeli113

> Tarkennetaan vielä, että linjalla 4 Lehdon Liikenteen osuus on nykyään jo selvästi alle puolet. Viikonloppuna 4:ää on hoitanut muutenkin Inter Kuljetus yksinään, mutta elokuun aikataulumuutoksen jälkeen Lehdon Liikenteen osuus on arkenakin pienentynyt. Osuuksien muutoksen takana on varsinkin se, että aamulla ja iltapäivällä linja 4 kulkee kaksi kertaa tunnissa. Se on saatu aikaan lisäämällä linjalle kolmaskin auto (kierrosaika puristettu tuolloin selvästi alle perinteisen 120 minuutin), ja se kolmas auto on Interin aiemmin hoitamalta linjalta 12. Linjan 12 historia päättyi koulujen alkaessa noin kuukausi sitten. Arkena tiheän liikenteen aikaan nelosella kulkee siis kaksi Interin autoa ja yksi Lehdon Liikenteen bussi, tavallisimmin aiemmin mainittu Scala.


Lehdon Liikenteen osuus on ilmeisesti rajattu jossain sopimuksessa siihen yhteen autokiertoon. Lehdossa ei taida enää nykyisin edes olla suurta määrää vapaita paikkureita, kun jäljellä olevat vara-autot Vili ja Annikki vietiin Riihimäelle. Mahtaakohan Long John (CTE-401) olla vielä jossain?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lehdon Liikenteen osuus on ilmeisesti rajattu jossain sopimuksessa siihen yhteen autokiertoon.


Hämeenlinnan Yhdyskuntalautakunnan joukkoliikennejaoston 16.5.2017 päivätyssä päätöksentekoasiakirjassa alihankinnasta kirjoitetaan "Inter Kuljetus Oy on tehnyt esityksen alihankkijan käyttämisestä kaupunkiliikenteen liikennöintisopimuksessa Yhla 3908/2016. Alihankkijaksi esitetään Lehdon Liikenne Oy:tä 4.6.2017 alkaen. Sopimuksessa on useita linjoja, mutta pääasiallinen alihankinta kohdistuu linjalle 4 Tarvasmäki  Kettumäki yhden auton liikenteeseen. Joukkoliikennejaosto päättää hyväksyä 4.6.2017 alkaen Lehdon Liikenne Oy:n alihankkijaksi Inter Kuljetus Oy:n käyttöoikeussopimukseen Yhla 3908/2016". 

Kesästä 2017 alkaen linjan 4 toinen auto onkin ollut arkisin ma - pe Lehdon Liikenteen auto, pääasiassa tuo moneen kertaan mainittu Scala IJE-801. Vara-autoina on nähty "Annikkia" ja "Viliä", joita käytetään nykyään Riihimäelläkin varakalustona. Joskus Hämeenlinnan nelosella on nähty vara-autona jopa Riihimäen kalustoa. Joskus, ihan yksittäisinä kertoina, olen nähnyt nelosen alihankintasarjan ohella Lehdon toisenkin auton jollain muulla Hml-kaupunkilinjalla, mahdollisesti linjalla 2. Sitä en tiedä, onko siinä ollut kysymys kalustolainasta vaan ihan hetkellisestä lisäalihankinnasta, tuo sopimushan ei viimeksi mainittuakaan estä. Nelosen liikenteen laajentaminen 11.8.2020 alkaen on ihan suunnitellusti perustunut siihen, että linja 12 lakkautettiin kesken sopimuskauden ja sen suorite siirrettiin linjan 4 lisäliikenteeseen. 12:ta tosiaankin liikennöi Inter Kuljetus, jonka nimissä nelonenkin on ollut ja on edelleen. Nelosen ja 12:n muutoksen yhteydessä linjan 17 aikatauluja ja ajoreittiä päivitettiin, jotta Kettumäen ja Ojoisten alueelle saatiin suht tasainen 20 minuutin liikenne ruuhkiin. Vastaavalla tavoin linjan 11 reittiä ja kulkuaikoja rukattiin Käikälän suunnalla.

----------


## Neoplan

> Millä tavalla tämä olisi ilmainen?


Olisi vaan voinut kopioida tuosta bussista.

----------


## Ivecomies

Selailin äsken Vekka liikenteen kalustolistaa, ja poistettujen joukossa näyttää olevan 4 Volvoa, joissa ei lue lainkaan minne ne ovat päätyneet nykyään. Ite pidän sitä melko itsestäänselvänä että ne ovat vielä jossain ajossa, kun ne eivät ole edes vielä poistoiässä. Nämä ko. autot ovat Vekka 61 ja 70 plus 2 autoa, joissa ei lue kylkinumeroa (UCG-829*ja 830). Poistolistalta toki löytyy myös pari Volvoa, jotka ovat päätyneet Oulun taksipalveluille (OTP travel), mut sit myös nää 4, joiden nykyistä omistajaa ei mainita. Osaako siis kukaan sanoa mitään näiden autojen kohtalosta?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:40 ----------

Ja ovatko Vekan molemmat Ikarukset nykyään poistettu uusien Scanioiden tieltä?

----------


## killerpop

> Selailin äsken Vekka liikenteen kalustolistaa, ja poistettujen joukossa näyttää olevan 4 Volvoa, joissa ei lue lainkaan minne ne ovat päätyneet nykyään. Ite pidän sitä melko itsestäänselvänä että ne ovat vielä jossain ajossa, kun ne eivät ole edes vielä poistoiässä. Nämä ko. autot ovat Vekka 61 ja 70 plus 2 autoa, joissa ei lue kylkinumeroa (UCG-829*ja 830). Poistolistalta toki löytyy myös pari Volvoa, jotka ovat päätyneet Oulun taksipalveluille (OTP travel), mut sit myös nää 4, joiden nykyistä omistajaa ei mainita. Osaako siis kukaan sanoa mitään näiden autojen kohtalosta?


No #61 kohtalo tais olla oja https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11090563 ja sitä myötä lopullinen liikenteestä poisto.

----------


## Neoplan

53 on purettu, syytä en tiedä. Muut seisovat varmaan jonkun koneliikkeen pihalla. Crossway LEt ovat olleet Mascuksessa myynnissä, mutta eivät ole jostain syystä enää.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 53 on purettu, syytä en tiedä.


Numerolla 53 varustettu Volvo 8700 (korkea) suistui tieltä ja vaurioitui lunastuskuntoon. Ajankohta oli marraskuu 2019, mahdollisesti toinen suistuminen tuossa killerpopin laittamassa uutislinkissä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko muuten jollakulla ylhäällä Vekka Groupin Sprinterin YIL-965 kylkinumeroa?

----------


## Matias.k

> Onko muuten jollakulla ylhäällä Vekka Groupin Sprinterin YIL-965 kylkinumeroa?


Taitaa olla 56.

----------


## eemeli113

> Onko muuten jollakulla ylhäällä Vekka Groupin Sprinterin YIL-965 kylkinumeroa?


Löytyy minun syyskuun kuvistani.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Taitaa olla 56.





> Löytyy minun syyskuun kuvistani.


Kiitoksia, saan kirjoihin ja kansiin oikealla numerolla.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko muuten kaikki Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteen bussit nyt maalattu tilaajaväreihin (myös Ivecot jne.)?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ovatko muuten kaikki Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteen bussit nyt maalattu tilaajaväreihin (myös Ivecot jne.)?


Ei ole. Tilaajavärit ovat uusissa Scanioissa Vekka #91 - 96, sekä kolmessa käytettynä hankitussa Vest-korisessa bussissa. Vesteistä kahdessa on toki Ivecon alusta (Vekka #72 ja #73).

----------


## Matias.k

> Ei ole. Tilaajavärit ovat uusissa Scanioissa Vekka #91 - 96, sekä kolmessa käytettynä hankitussa Vest-korisessa bussissa. Vesteistä kahdessa on toki Ivecon alusta (Vekka #72 ja #73).


Ja nykyään myös Vekan 7:ssa. Eli spinterissä

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ei ole. Tilaajavärit ovat uusissa Scanioissa Vekka #91 - 96, sekä kolmessa käytettynä hankitussa Vest-korisessa bussissa. Vesteistä kahdessa on toki Ivecon alusta (Vekka #72 ja #73).


Koska ne Crosswayt ja muut vanhemmat tulisi maalata yhtenäiseen väritykseen?

----------


## Matias.k

> Koska ne Crosswayt ja muut vanhemmat tulisi maalata yhtenäiseen väritykseen?


Empä usko, että niitä tullaan maalaamaan/teippamaan, kun ei niitä enään käytetä muutakun ehkä varakäytössä. Varakäytössä nyt ainakin on ollut transdeviltä tulleet scalat ja niissä molemmissa on mainosteipit, niin niitäkään ei tarvitse teipata tilaajaväreihin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Koska ne Crosswayt ja muut vanhemmat tulisi maalata yhtenäiseen väritykseen?


"Väritykset tulevat näkymään katukuvassa vähitellen, kun liikennöintisopimuksia päivitetään uusien kilpailutusten yhteydessä."

https://www.hameenlinna.fi/asuminen-...tilaajavaritys

Eli uusissa kilpailutuksissa vaaditaan tilaajaväritystä jossain laajuudessa.

----------


## eemeli113

Onneksi uusia värejä ei tarvitse välttämättä odottaa aivan sinne pitkien sopimusten loppupäähän. Hämeenlinnan kaupunkirakennelautakunnan joukkoliikennejaoston kokouksessa 26.5.2020 nimittäin mainitaan, että tilaajaväritys olisi mahdollista ottaa käyttöön myös jatko-optioista päättäessä. Tällä hetkellä tilaajaväritystä on vaadittu käytettäväksi joissakin uusissa sopimuksissa kuten linjoilla 1/3/11 sekä Riihimäki-Tervakoski.

----------


## Neoplan

Onkos Hämeenlinnassa samanlainen järjestely kuin HSL-liikenteessä eli ennen tilaajaväritystä hankittu kalusto saa jäädä aikaisempaan väritykseen

----------


## Matias.k

Tänään 5.10.2020 tuli 9-tiellä Oriveden kohdilla vastaan Vekan 27. Oliskohan menossa takaisin Kajaaniin? Ja myös Vekan 69 on ilmeisesti nykyään Kajaanissa.

----------


## Neoplan

69:kö Sehän on Nelipyörä Hämeenlinnan mainosteipeissä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 69:kö Sehän on Nelipyörä Hämeenlinnan mainosteipeissä.


Mainosteipit taisivat vaihtua vähän aikaa sitten? Vai saiko sitten #68 ne Osuuspankkia mainostavat teipit?

----------


## Matias.k

> Mainosteipit taisivat vaihtua vähän aikaa sitten? Vai saiko sitten #68 ne Osuuspankkia mainostavat teipit?


68:ssa on joo ne osuuspankin mainokset. 69 meni ihan niissä nelipyörän mainoksissa Kajaaniin tietääkseni

----------


## Neoplan

Olen huomannut, että Scanioiden sijaisena (tankkauksen ajan) toimii Vekan 71 eli oranssi  2009-crossway.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 69 meni ihan niissä nelipyörän mainoksissa Kajaaniin tietääkseni


Missä asussa mahtaakaan liikkua uudella sijoituspaikkakunnallaan? Nelipyörällä ei sillä alueella ole toimipistettä, lähin taitaa olla peräti Lahdessa saakka. Muut ovat Hämeenlinna ja Hyvinkää. Tosin on Suomessa nähty liikenteessä busseja, joissa on jopa ulkomaalaisia mainoksia edellisen elämän ajalta.

----------


## Matias.k

> Olen huomannut, että Scanioiden sijaisena (tankkauksen ajan) toimii Vekan 71 eli oranssi  2009-crossway.


Myös auto 66 on ollut klo 13 aikaan useesti. Vissiin se auto tulee aina Tervakosken kierrosta tuuraamaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

10.10.20

Tänään linjoilla 1 ja 3S on kiertänyt ainakin dieselit #64 ja #71.

EDIT: Muokataan klo 11:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:53 ----------

Kolmas on #16 OP-mainoksineen. Eli ei kaasuja ajossa.

----------


## Neoplan

Näin eilen Länsilinjojen varikolla Nysse-värisen Volvo 8700:n. kylkinumeroa en huomannut, olisikos aiemminkin Hämeenlinnassa vieraillut 47?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Näin eilen Länsilinjojen varikolla Nysse-värisen Volvo 8700:n.


Tuollainen Volvo siellä on seisoskellut varmaan koko syksyn. Linjalla sitä en ole nähnyt, ehkä se on vain varalla.

----------


## Niko L.

Se Länsilinjan 47 on myynnissä nettikoneessa. On siis vain väliaikaissäilytyksessä Hämeenlinnassa ja odottelee uutta omistajaa.

----------


## Matias.k

Alkuillasta linjalle 13 oli ilmestynyt Pekolan 2. Lieneekö Interin setra mennyt hajalle?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hämeenlinnassa on käynnissä Lahti-Hämeenlinna -liikenteen kilpailutuksen lisäksi nyt myös Hauhon suunnan liikenteen kilpailutus, kohteet:

Kohde H1: Kuljetukset Sappeen ja Mustilan alueelta Hauhon keskustaan

Kohde H2: Kuljetukset Eteläisten alueelta

Kohde H3: Kuljetukset Hauhon kirkonkylän, Tuuloksen, Kokkilan ja Tuittulan alueilta Hauhon keskustaan sekä peruskoulun loma-ajan kuljetukset

Kohde H4: Kuljetukset Torvoilan, Miehoilan ja ilmoilan alueelta Hauhon keskustaan ja Alvettulaan

Kohde H5: Hauhon ja Tuuloksen palvelulinja Kyläpussi

Kohde H6: Hauhon ja Kanta-Hämeenlinnan väliset kuljetukset

Sopimuskausi kaikissa kohteissa 11.8.2021-10.8.2026.

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...56400/overview

Lisäksi on myös Hauho-Ilmoila-Hauho -koulupäivävuoro, sopimuskaudelle 11.8.2021 - 2.6.2024.

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...56441/overview

----------


## Neoplan

Perjantaina linjalla 4 ajoi Pekolan Liikenteen Volvo 8700.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Perjantaina linjalla 4 ajoi Pekolan Liikenteen Volvo 8700.


Näytti ja kuulosti Pekola #2:lta. Se liikkui myös torstaina nelosella, Inter Kuljetuksen lähdöillä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hämeenlinnassa on käynnissä Lahti-Hämeenlinna -liikenteen kilpailutuksen lisäksi nyt myös Hauhon suunnan liikenteen kilpailutus


Ja nyt vielä Hämeenlinna-Iittala: https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...56587/overview

Valkeakosken Liikenteelle täytyy toivoa menestystä, kun lyhyessä ajassa ovat menettäneet mm. Valkeakosken alueen liikennettä ja Nysse-linjan 41.

----------


## eemeli113

> Näytti ja kuulosti Pekola #2:lta. Se liikkui myös torstaina nelosella, Inter Kuljetuksen lähdöillä.


Maanantaina illalla tuli #2 ajoon. Tiistaina sen tilalla oli ilmeisesti ollut #27, mutta keskiviikkona, torstaina ja perjantaina oli ollut jälleen #2. Tuo #2 on ajanut koko syksyn Lopella, jonne vietiin perjantaina #49 Hämeenlinnasta.

----------


## Neoplan

Pekola ajoi tänäänkin linjalla 4. Olisikohan mahdollista, että Inter kuljetus vaihtoi alihankkijan Lehdosta Pekolaan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pekola ajoi tänäänkin linjalla 4. Olisikohan mahdollista, että Inter kuljetus vaihtoi alihankkijan Lehdosta Pekolaan?


Ei Lehdon auto tuolta linjalta ole kadonnut minnekään.

----------


## eemeli113

> Ei Lehdon auto tuolta linjalta ole kadonnut minnekään.


Niinä päivinä kun Pekola on ollut linjalla 4, on tilanne ollut siinä mielenkiintoinen, että jokaista autokiertoa on ajettu eri firman autolla.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neoplan

Pekolan Liikenteen Scania Omnicity II linjalla 2

----------


## Matias.k

> Pekolan Liikenteen Scania Omnicity II linjalla 2


Kyseinen auto on Pekolan 27. Se on Scania Omnilink.

----------


## Matias.k

Pekolan liikenne voitti kohteen 8 kilpailutuksen eli Hml-Lahti välin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.11.

Jokin valkoinen Volvo 8700LE-teli seisoo Vekan varikolla. Ovijärjestys on 2+2+0, eli taka-akselin takana ei ole ovea. Bussissa ei ole myöskään rekisteritunnusta. On mahdollista, että kyseistä teli-Volvoa ei sijoiteta Hämeenlinnan alueen linjoille, havainto on kuitenkin Hämeenlinnan varikolta.

----------


## eemeli113

> 26.11.
> 
> Jokin valkoinen Volvo 8700LE-teli seisoo Vekan varikolla. Ovijärjestys on 2+2+0, eli taka-akselin takana ei ole ovea. Bussissa ei ole myöskään rekisteritunnusta. On mahdollista, että kyseistä teli-Volvoa ei sijoiteta Hämeenlinnan alueen linjoille, havainto on kuitenkin Hämeenlinnan varikolta.


Vekka on käsittääkseni alkanut diilaamaan Buslandin autoja Suomessa, joten Vekan tiloissa seisoo nykysin myös heidän autojaan. Jotain kalustoa Vekalle on ilmeisesti tulossa, mutten ole varma onko niitä vielä tontilla.

----------


## Neoplan

Lehdon Liikenteen "Annikki" (https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=BPH-716) ajoi tänään linjaa 4. Kuljettajan toiminnasta tai ovien toimivuudesta vielä sellainen, että kyseisen auton ovet suljettiin vasta reilusti pysäkiltä poistumisen jälkeen.

----------


## Neoplan

Ainakin osa kaasu-Citywideistä on saanut vihreät maakaasumainokset kylkiinsä.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekka Groupille on tullut tämmöinen Scania Omniexpress 320LE numerolle 90. Auto ilmeisesti tänään pyöri Parolan koululinjoilla.

----------


## Star 701

> Vekka Groupille on tullut tämmöinen Scania Omniexpress 320LE numerolle 90. Auto ilmeisesti tänään pyöri Parolan koululinjoilla.


Tämä itseasiassa tuli jo viimevuoden loppupuolella Norjasta jossa oli ollut kilvin ZA15177, on vuosimalliltaan 2014.

----------


## Matias.k

Tänä viikonloppuna Vekka jälleen korvailee diesel kalustolla linjoja, kun kaasu autoja ei saa tankattua gasumilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänä viikonloppuna Vekka jälleen korvailee dieselkalustolla linjoja, kun kaasuautoja ei saa tankattua gasumilla.


Aamulla linjoilla 1 ja 3S näkyi vielä ainakin yksi kaasu-Scania, mutta nyt iltapäivällä noiden kahden linjan kierroilla kaikki kolme autoa olivat dieseleitä. Itse noteerasin autot #16, #67 ja kolmantena OmniExpress LE:n, joka ilmeisesti on täällä aiemmin mainittu #90. Varikolla erottui ainakin viisi kaasubussia (kuusihan niitä on kaikkiaan).

----------


## Neoplan

Yksi Länsilinjojen EX Tammelund-Volvoista (Eli niistä vanhemmista) on riisuttu Lomalinja-mainoksista, ja niiden tilalle on tullut vihreä kiinteistövälitysmainos. Mikään kokomainos tämä uusi ei kuitenkaan ole...

----------


## Matias.k

> Yksi Länsilinjojen EX Tammelund-Volvoista (Eli niistä vanhemmista) on riisuttu Lomalinja-mainoksista, ja niiden tilalle on tullut vihreä kiinteistövälitysmainos. Mikään kokomainos tämä uusi ei kuitenkaan ole...


Vekalle on tullut juuri yksi Volvo 8700le. Numeroltaan 74. Siinä on jokin kiinteistövälitysmainos ja on kokonaan valkoinen. Voisikohan se olla kyseessä kuitenkin?

----------


## Neoplan

> Vekalle on tullut juuri yksi Volvo 8700le. Numeroltaan 74. Siinä on jokin kiinteistövälitysmainos ja on kokonaan valkoinen. Voisikohan se olla kyseessä kuitenkin?


Voisipa hyvinkin, havaitsemassani autossa ei muistaakseni mikään erityisesti viitannut Länsilinjoihin.

----------


## Matias.k

Siinä on se Vekan 74.

----------


## Neoplan

Olen huomannut, että Länsilinjojen EX Tammelund-Volvojen linjakilpien numerot ovat hieman pienet. 
Olisiko mahdollista, että kilvet on vaihdettu?

Olen myös huomannut, etteivät Vekan kuskit käytä takalinjakilpeä, vaikka autoissa sellainen olisi. Lienee tottumiskysymys

----------


## bernemi

> Olen myös huomannut, etteivät Vekan kuskit käytä takalinjakilpeä, vaikka autoissa sellainen olisi. Lienee tottumiskysymys


Kyllä se takakilpi syttyy ihan samaan aikaan etukilven kanssa, mikäli oikein asennettu ja ohjelmoitu. Kuljettaja ei voi siihen vaikuttaa yleisesti.

----------


## Matias.k

> Olen huomannut, että Länsilinjojen EX Tammelund-Volvojen linjakilpien numerot ovat hieman pienet. 
> Olisiko mahdollista, että kilvet on vaihdettu?
> 
> Olen myös huomannut, etteivät Vekan kuskit käytä takalinjakilpeä, vaikka autoissa sellainen olisi. Lienee tottumiskysymys


Länsilinjan 146:seen on ainakin vaihdettu etu linjakilpi.

----------


## Matias.k

Vekalle vaan tulee lisää kalustoa. Tällä kertaa tulikin vähän erikoisempi hankita eli Scania Flyer. Auto on ex PL 51. Auto on numeroitu Vekalla neloseksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Siinä on se Vekan 74.


Tänään (21.1.) tuo kulki linjalla 3 iltapäivällä. Siinä onkin kovin vähän ovia, vain 1+1.

----------


## Neoplan

Aikookos Vekka hankkia nyt paljonkin linjoja, kun hankkii uutta kalustoa Citywidejen Irisbusien lisäksi?

----------


## deepthroat

> Aikookos Vekka hankkia nyt paljonkin linjoja, kun hankkii uutta kalustoa Citywidejen Irisbusien lisäksi?


No Valkeakoskihan meni Vekalle kokonaan, eli kaupungin sisäinen liikenne ja muutkin linjat Tampereelle, Lempäälään ja Toijalaan..

----------


## Rattivaunu

2.2.2021

Linjalla 4 näyttää kulkevan yhtenä autona Pekolan RTM-500.

----------


## Neoplan

Eilen eli sunnuntaina oli bussiliikenne Hämeenlinnassa keskeytetty liukkaan kelin vuoksi. Joku Vekan busseista oli myös joutunut ajamaan ojaan. Juttu oli tuttujen kertomaa, joten en itse tiedä, mikä auto oli kyseessä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Ja nyt vielä Hämeenlinna-Iittala: https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...56587/overview
> 
> Valkeakosken Liikenteelle täytyy toivoa menestystä, kun lyhyessä ajassa ovat menettäneet mm. Valkeakosken alueen liikennettä ja Nysse-linjan 41.


Hämeenlinna-Iittalan voitti Miodex Oy.

----------


## Star 701

> Hämeenlinna-Iittalan voitti Miodex Oy.


Jäikös nyt Valkeakosken Liikenteelle mitään ajoja, muut kuin Helsingin pikavuorot? Kun kerran liikennettä on mennyt toisille varsin rankasti..

----------


## eemeli113

> Jäikös nyt Valkeakosken Liikenteelle mitään ajoja, muut kuin Helsingin pikavuorot? Kun kerran liikennettä on mennyt toisille varsin rankasti..


Jäähän sinne toki Valkeakoski-Hämeenlinna ja Valkeakoski-Hauho, Akaan suunnan linjoja sekä Forssa-Urjala. Taitaa Oriveden suunnassakin olla liikennettä vielä jatkossa.

----------


## Neoplan

Pekolan liikenne on ajanut jo jonkin aikaa linjaa 4. Onkohan Pekolalla joku sopimus Inter Kuljetuksen kanssa, kun tuurailee niin aktiivisesti?

----------


## Star 701

> Jäähän sinne toki Valkeakoski-Hämeenlinna ja Valkeakoski-Hauho, Akaan suunnan linjoja sekä Forssa-Urjala. Taitaa Oriveden suunnassakin olla liikennettä vielä jatkossa.


No jäihän sinne sitten edes jotakin, ettei tarvinnut ihan "tyhjänpäälle" jäädä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pekolan liikenne on ajanut jo jonkin aikaa linjaa 4. Onkohan Pekolalla joku sopimus Inter Kuljetuksen kanssa, kun tuurailee niin aktiivisesti?


En tiedä sopimuksista, mutta Pekolan autoja on näkynyt useina arkipäivinä muillakin linjoilla. Tänään viimeksi linjalla 13 tuli vastaan auto #26.

----------


## eemeli113

> Pekolan liikenne on ajanut jo jonkin aikaa linjaa 4. Onkohan Pekolalla joku sopimus Inter Kuljetuksen kanssa, kun tuurailee niin aktiivisesti?


Sellainen "sopimus", että Interin autot majailevat Pekolan pihassa ja saavat tarvittaessa paikallisbusseja lainaan. Interillä on ollut umpisurkea kalustotilanne nyt tänä talvena, välillä on ollut kaksikin laina-autoa samanaikaisesti.

----------


## Eppu

> Sellainen "sopimus", että Interin autot majailevat Pekolan pihassa ja saavat tarvittaessa paikallisbusseja lainaan. Interillä on ollut umpisurkea kalustotilanne nyt tänä talvena, välillä on ollut kaksikin laina-autoa samanaikaisesti.


Toivoa sopii ettei tilaaja käytä enempää optioita tuon interin kanssa, niin hupaisaa touhua se on ollut alusta asti. Varsinainen halpabussifirma voisi sanoa, ihan konkreettisesti.

----------


## Neoplan

Yksi Vekan Citywideistä majaili ainakin eilen (20.4.) Ratasniityn Scanian pihassa.

----------


## eemeli113

Inter Kuljetus Oy:n Facebook-sivulla mainostettiin uusinta hankintaa - kaksiovista Volvo 8500LE:tä. Kuvista päätellen kyseessä on teliauto, uskoakseni vuoden 2010 Jönköpingiin tullutta Säffle-sarjaa.

Tällä viikolla myös Länsilinjat on "uudistanut" kalustoaan viemällä ilmeisesti autot #145 sekä #147 pois ja tuonut tilalle vielä vanhemman #93:n kaupunkiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tällä viikolla myös Länsilinjat on uudistanut kalustoaan viemällä jonkun vanhoista Lomalinjoista pois ja tuonut vielä vanhemman #93:n kaupunkiin.


Linjalla 14 näkyikin valkoinen Volvo 8700, tuo kai se sitten oli.

----------


## Neoplan

Kumpikin uusista busseista on näkynyt jo linjalla, joten ovat nyt aktiivisesti käytössä.

----------


## Matias.k

Tämmönen tuli bongattua linjalla 4 tänään.

----------


## eemeli113

> Inter Kuljetus Oy:n Facebook-sivulla mainostettiin uusinta hankintaa - kaksiovista Volvo 8500LE:tä. Kuvista päätellen kyseessä on teliauto, uskoakseni vuoden 2010 Jönköpingiin tullutta Säffle-sarjaa.





> KUVA
> 
> Tämmönen tuli bongattua linjalla 4 tänään.


Auto sai kilven JLZ-862 ja kylkinumeron #4. Auto on Jönköpingistä kotoisin, mutta onkin vuodelta 2011. Entinen #4 YVR-154 onkin ollut jo pidemmän aikaa poissa käytöstä, ilmeisesti hajonnut nyt sitten ihan lopullisesti.

----------


## Matias.k

Tänään tuli bongattua linjalla 4 Lehdon liikenteen "Putte". Kyseinen auto on malliltaan Scania Citywide. Putte on tuttu näky Riihimäen paikallisliikenteessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään tuli bongattua linjalla 4 Lehdon liikenteen "Putte". Kyseinen auto on malliltaan Scania Citywide. Putte on tuttu näky Riihimäen paikallisliikenteessä.


Jep, otin CityWidestä kuvan Poltinahontiellä.

----------


## Neoplan

> .
> 
> Tällä viikolla myös Länsilinjat on "uudistanut" kalustoaan viemällä ilmeisesti autot #145 sekä #147 pois ja tuonut tilalle vielä vanhemman #93:n kaupunkiin.


kyseisen auton kylkinumero on 90, ei 93.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> kyseisen auton kylkinumero on 90, ei 93.


Jäsen eemeli113 tarkoitti käsittääkseni autoa FHX-993, jonka järjestysnumero on ainakin kylkimerkintöjen mukaan nimenomaan 93.

----------


## Neoplan

Siinä tapauksessa Hämeenlinnassa taitaa olla sekä 90 että 93, koska olen otse bongannut Volvon kylkinumerolla 90.

----------


## eemeli113

Lehto näyttäisi vaihtaneen Puten (Citywide) ja Scalan asemapaikat päittäin, sillä Scala ajeli tänään Riihimäen linjaa 2. Puttea on tällä viikolla nähty puolestaan Hämeenlinnan nelosella.

----------


## Matias.k

> Siinä tapauksessa Hämeenlinnassa taitaa olla sekä 90 että 93, koska olen otse bongannut Volvon kylkinumerolla 90.


Tuli itsekkin nähtyä myös tuo auto #90. Entiset Hämeenlinnan autot 145 ja 147 on saanut Joensuun tilaajavärit ylleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Länsilinjojen auto #90 on liikkunut Hämeenlinnan linjoilla jo kesällä 2017. Sama koskee autoa #93. Eikä siinä kaikki, Nysse-värisiä Volvo 8700:sia paikkakunnalla liikkui sinä kesänä kaikkiaan 8 kpl, eli LL #15, #16, #90, #91, #92, #93, #96 ja #97.

----------


## Eppu

Vappuaattona LL #93 ainakin palveli asiakkaita siellä missä epäilinkin, eli linjojen 14,16 ja 17 kierrossa.

https://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukau...silinjat93.JPG

----------


## Neoplan

Vekan 16 oli tänään linjalla 1. Auto liikennöi myös viime viikon keskiviikkona.

----------


## Matias.k

> Vekan 16 oli tänään linjalla 1. Auto liikennöi myös viime viikon keskiviikkona.


16 taisi korvata aamupäivän autoa 96, kun se oli oletettavasti teippauksessa. iltapäivällä siinä oli mainos kyljessä.

----------


## eemeli113

Tänään 7.6.2021 alkoi Miodexin sopimus Iittala-Hämeenlinna (500-510) ja Pekolan Liikenteen sopimus Lahti-Lammi-Hämeenlinna (800-802).

Iittalan reitillä ensimmäisen päivän ajoi Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenne #66. Lahden reitille Pekola oli tuonut Saksasta vuoden 2018 MB Intouron ja entisen esittely-Futuran.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Iittalan reitillä ensimmäisen päivän ajoi Hämeenlinnan Bussiliikenne #66.


Havaittu myös seuraavana aamuna (ti 8.6.).

----------


## eemeli113

Pekola on hankkinut liikenteeseen myös tehdasuutta kalustoa, 15 vuoden tauon jälkeen. IPZ-240-kilpinen VDL Futura FMD2 ajeli Hml-Lammi-Lahti-reittiä 23.6.2021. Auto on ensirekisteröity 16.6. ja siinä on 54 istumapaikan lisäksi myös 12 seisomapaikkaa.

----------


## eemeli113

Pekolan #80 ajossa 29.6.2021 linjalla 802. Näitä ElboBusin entisiä autoja tuli kaksi kesäkuun aikana, joista toinen teki ensiesiintymisensä linja-ajossa tänään. Numero #80 tarkoittanee, että entinen Karosa HJG-787 on poistunut lopullisesti (pihasta se ei ole poistunut koko talvena lainkaan). Lahden ja Hämeenlinnan välisessä liikenteessä nähdään syksyllä vielä muutama auto lisää.

----------


## kuukanko

Hämeenlinnassa on aloitettu linjojen 13, 14, 16 ja 17 uuden sopimuskauden kilpailutus. Nyt linjat ovat yhtenä kohteena, jonka sopimusaika on 06.06.2022 - 31.07.2029 + 3 vuoden optio.

Kohteessa on 4 bussia, joissa on oltava vähintään 38 istumapaikkaa (joista korkeintaan 4 saa olla klaffeja). Hybrideissä riittää kuitenkin 33 istumapaikkaa. Päästötason minimivaatimus on Euro6 uusiutuvalla dieselillä. Sama vaatimus koskee myös vara-autoja. Keski-ikävaatimus on 9 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä 16 vuotta.

Hintapisteiden maksimi on 85 ja kalustopisteiden 15. Kalustopisteet tulevat tarjottujen autojen keskiarvona. Yksittäisen auton kalustopisteet tulevat seuraavasti:
päästötaso ja ikä:
Euro6 vm 2014 1 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2014 1,5 pEuro6 vm 2015 2 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2015 2,5 pEuro6 vm 2016 3 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2016 3,5 pEuro6 vm 2017 4 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2017 4,5 pEuro6 vm 2018 5 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2018 5,5 pEuro6 vm 2019 6 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2019 6,5 pEuro6 vm 2020 7 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2020 7,5 pEuro6 vm 2021 8 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2021 8,5 pEuro6 vm 2022 9 pEuro6 hybrid vm 2022 9,5 pEuro6 biokaasu vm 2021 10 pEuro6 biokaasu vm 2022 11 psähkö 13 pUSB-pistokkeet 1 pturvaohjaamo 1 p
Mikäli tarjoaja tarjoaa sähkö- tai kaasubussikalustoa, tulee liikennöinti suunnitella ja suorittaa kokonaisuudessaan tarjotulla kalustolla, muunlaisen kaluston käyttö on kielletty. Kaluston tankkaaminen ja lataaminen tulee suorittaa siten että tankkaukseen vietävä ajoneuvo korvataan saman päästöluokan, käyttövoiman ja vuosimallin bussilla. Varakaluston käyttöä tankkausten tekemiseksi ajosuoritteiden aikana ei hyväksytä.

Tarjoukset on jätettävä viimeistään 6.9.2021.

----------


## kuukanko

Kilpailu ratkesi tänään. Voittajaksi tuli Miodex. Hankintapäätös

----------


## Eppu

> Kilpailu ratkesi tänään. Voittajaksi tuli Miodex. Hankintapäätös


Miksiköhän sekä miodex että hämeenlinnan bussiliikenne (vekka) olivat molemmat jättäneet tarjoukset vaikka ovat käytännössä samaa taloa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksiköhän sekä miodex että hämeenlinnan bussiliikenne (vekka) olivat molemmat jättäneet tarjoukset vaikka ovat käytännössä samaa taloa?


Sitä ei tiedetä kuin Vekka Groupissa itse, mutta valistuneesti arvaan, että koska tässä kilpailussa ei hyväksytty vaihtoehtoisia tarjouksia, jätettiin toisen nimissä tarjous, jonka hyväksyttävyydestä ei ollut ihan täyttä varmuutta (esim. kalusto ei täytä kalustovaatimuksia ihan täysin). Jos toinen tarjous hylätään, on sitten jäljellä vielä toinen varmemmalla pohjalla jätetty tarjous.

Jotkut tilaajat sallivat yhden tarjoajan jättää useita eri vaihtoehtoisia tarjouksia, jolloin ei tarvitse kikkailla jättämällä tarjouksia eri yhtiöiden nimissä.

----------


## Eppu

Inter Kuljetus on myynyt Hämeenlinnan linjansa Ruotille. 👍

https://www.reissuruoti.fi/uutiset/b...nkiliikenteen/

----------


## killerpop

> Inter Kuljetus on myynyt Hämeenlinnan linjansa Ruotille. 👍
> 
> https://www.reissuruoti.fi/uutiset/b...nkiliikenteen/


Harmi sinänsä, että Hämeenlinna kerkesi ottamaan jo käyttöön oman tilaajavärityksen, kaiketi juurikin syystä, joka nyt tuli myydyksi. No, nyt sen voisi purkaa pois  :Smile:

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Inter Kuljetus on myynyt Hämeenlinnan linjansa Ruotille. 👍
> 
> https://www.reissuruoti.fi/uutiset/b...nkiliikenteen/


Siirtyykö Interin kalusto Reissu Ruodille?

----------


## Eppu

> Siirtyykö Interin kalusto Reissu Ruodille?


Hyvä kysymys. Niistä autoista (useimmat romuja) kelpuuttaisin vain Citean. Muut taitavat olla aika heikossa hapessa, kun sekä hybridi että jokin 8700LE taitaa maata rikkinäisenä jossain. Ja onhan Ruotilla kalustoa: mm. Scaloja lienee joutilaana, ja hiljattain taloon tuli myös pari entistä Nobinaa. Eikä tuota Porvoo-Pukkilaa tarvitse sillä Suburbanilla ajaa, käy sinne toisenlainenkin auto, kaiketi.

----------


## eemeli113

> Hyvä kysymys. Niistä autoista (useimmat romuja) kelpuuttaisin vain Citean. Muut taitavat olla aika heikossa hapessa, kun sekä hybridi että jokin 8700LE taitaa maata rikkinäisenä jossain.


Hybrid ei seiso missään, vaan käy ja kukkuu Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteessä. Viimeksi perjantaina 29.10.2021. Se jokin 8700LE on seissyt jo yli vuoden päivät ja sille autolle hankittiinkin korvaava #4 viime keväänä.

Interin kalustoa on tänä syksynä ollut:

#1 RTL-965 Setra LE vm. 2017
#2 ENB-462 VDL Citea vm. 2016
#3 YVR-156 Volvo 8700 vm. 2010
#4 JLZ-862 Volvo 8500 vm. 2011
#5 YVR-155 Volvo 8700 vm. 2010
#6 CNK-167 Volvo 7900 vm. 2013
#12 MMJ-978 Volvo 8500 vm. 2007

Näiden lisäksi ollut ajossa erilaisia Pekolan vara-autoja, kuten vaikkapa #51 eräänä lokakuisena päivänä.

----------


## Eppu

> Hybrid ei seiso missään, vaan käy ja kukkuu Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteessä. Viimeksi perjantaina 29.10.2021. Se jokin 8700LE on seissyt jo yli vuoden päivät ja sille autolle hankittiinkin korvaava #4 viime keväänä.
> 
> Interin kalustoa on tänä syksynä ollut:
> 
> #1 RTL-965 Setra LE vm. 2017
> #2 ENB-462 VDL Citea vm. 2016
> #3 YVR-156 Volvo 8700 vm. 2010
> #4 JLZ-862 Volvo 8500 vm. 2011
> #5 YVR-155 Volvo 8700 vm. 2010
> ...


Jaa niin tuo Setra toki unohtui, sehän on ihan toimiva kampe. Noista muista sitten en tiedä kelpuuttaako Ruoti niitä lainkaan mikäli kalustoa siirtyy. No, katsotaan miltä ensi viikolla näyttää...

----------


## eemeli113

> #1 RTL-965 Setra LE vm. 2017
> #2 ENB-462 VDL Citea vm. 2016
> *#3 YVR-156 Volvo 8700 vm. 2010*
> #4 JLZ-862 Volvo 8500 vm. 2011
> #5 YVR-155 Volvo 8700 vm. 2010
> #6 CNK-167 Volvo 7900 vm. 2013
> #12 MMJ-978 Volvo 8500 vm. 2007


Tästä listauksesta komento takaisin, bussi #3 on ollut jo keväästä saakka poissa näköpiiristä, eikä todellakaan ole enää palaamassa takaisin.

----------


## jtm

> Hyvä kysymys. Niistä autoista (useimmat romuja) kelpuuttaisin vain Citean. Muut taitavat olla aika heikossa hapessa, kun sekä hybridi että jokin 8700LE taitaa maata rikkinäisenä jossain. Ja onhan Ruotilla kalustoa: mm. Scaloja lienee joutilaana, ja hiljattain taloon tuli myös pari entistä Nobinaa. Eikä tuota Porvoo-Pukkilaa tarvitse sillä Suburbanilla ajaa, käy sinne toisenlainenkin auto, kaiketi.


Eikös Ruoti hommannut Scalat Nobinalta sähköistämistä varten?

----------


## Rattivaunu

1.11.2021

Aamun aikainen aloitus linjoilla 4 ja 13 sujui perinteisissä merkeissä, näkyi IK:n Setra (linja 4) ja VDL (linja 13), samoin Lehdon Citywide (linja 4). Linjan 4 kolmanneksi autoksi näytti tulevan Ruotin joku vaalea Volvo 8900. Otsakilvessä näkyi vain "Reissu Ruoti". Suunta Kettumäkeen, havaintoaika sijainnin suhteen sopii hyvin Käikäälänpuiston klo 7:11 lähdölle, ei niinä aikoina muitakaan nelosia Kettumäen suuntaan mennyt. Tarkkailen linjoja 2 ja 2U myöhemmin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:44 ----------

Linjan 4 kolmanneksi bussiksi osoittautui Ruotin GMK-965. Linjoilla 2 ja 2U kulkivat aamulla Inter Kuljetuksen HSL-värinen #5 ja Volvo 7900 #6. IK:n tunnukset taisivat olla pois näkyviltä, joten sen puolesta niistä ehkä pitäisi käyttää ilmaisua ex Inter Kuljetus? 

Aamun työmatkaliikenteen aikana Hämeenlinnan kaupunkilinjoilla näkyi vain yksi Ruotin tunnuksilla oleva linja-auto, tuo ylempänä mainittu GMK-965. Siinä autossa tuulilasin takana oli lappu, jossa linjanumero 4 oli näkyvillä, otsakilvessä esiintyi vain yrityksen nimi.

----------


## Jufo

Ilmeisesti tästä päivästä alkaen Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteessä ja seutuliikenteessä voi maksaa lähimaksulla?

----------


## Matias.k

> Aamun aikainen aloitus linjoilla 4 ja 13 sujui perinteisissä merkeissä, näkyi IK:n Setra (linja 4) ja VDL (linja 13), samoin Lehdon Citywide (linja 4). Linjan 4 kolmanneksi autoksi näytti tulevan Ruotin joku valkoinen tai hyvin vaalea Volvo 8900. Otsakilvessä näkyi vain "Reissu Ruoti". Suunta Kettumäkeen, havaintoaika sijainnin suhteen sopii hyvin Käikäälänpuiston klo 7:11 lähdölle, ei niinä aikoina muitakaan nelosia Kettumäen suuntaan mennyt. Tarkkailen linjoja 2 ja 2U myöhemmin.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 08:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:44 ----------
> 
> Linjan 4 kolmas bussi on Ruotin GMK-965.
> 
> Haivaintohetki siis 1.11.2021


Linjalla 2 näytti olevan Interin tutut autot. #5 ja #6

----------


## kuukanko

Hämeen Sanomat kertoo maksumuurin takana olevassa jutussa, että Inter Kuljetus on hakeutumassa velkasaneeraukseen talousvaikeuksiensa vuoksi ja paikallisliikenteen myymisellä se saa rahaa kassaan ja velkavastuita pienemmiksi. Kaupassa siirtyi viisi bussia.

----------


## Eppu

> Kaupassa siirtyi viisi bussia.


Mikähän se viides kampe sitten lienee? Että onko #4 vai #12? Näistä jälkimmäinen on selkeästi heikommassa kunnossa ja muutenkin pian poistoikäinen. #4 toisaalta hieman liian iso ja vähäovinen. 🤔

----------


## Star 701

> Mikähän se viides kampe sitten lienee? Että onko #4 vai #12? Näistä jälkimmäinen on selkeästi heikommassa kunnossa ja muutenkin pian poistoikäinen. #4 toisaalta hieman liian iso ja vähäovinen. 🤔


Jaa-a, itse kyllä "liputtaisin" tuon nelosen puolesta kun onhan se hieman tuoreempikin (vuodelta 2011), tuossa #12 puolestaan leimaa tämänkuun loppupuolelle..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:45 ----------




> Jaa-a, itse kyllä "liputtaisin" tuon nelosen puolesta kun onhan se hieman tuoreempikin (vuodelta 2011), tuossa #12 puolestaan leimaa tämänkuun loppupuolelle..


Itse itselleni vastaten..  :Very Happy:  Kuulemma tuo #12 on nähty Hämeenlinnassa muitten Ruotien kanssa samassa kokoonpanossa, joten se on se viides.

----------


## repesorsa

> Hyvä kysymys. Niistä autoista (useimmat romuja) kelpuuttaisin vain Citean. Muut taitavat olla aika heikossa hapessa, kun sekä hybridi että jokin 8700LE taitaa maata rikkinäisenä jossain. Ja onhan Ruotilla kalustoa: mm. Scaloja lienee joutilaana, ja hiljattain taloon tuli myös pari entistä Nobinaa. Eikä tuota Porvoo-Pukkilaa tarvitse sillä Suburbanilla ajaa, käy sinne toisenlainenkin auto, kaiketi.


Onkohan Ruoti lukenut tätä sivua kun tänään aamulla Pukkilaan ajoi omavärinen teli-Volvo 9700  :Smile:

----------


## Matias.k

Reissu ruodille on ilmestynyt Hämeenlinnaan kokonaan valkoinen Scala. En huomannut mitään logoja siinä. Pyöri tänään linjalla 4.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Reissu ruodille on ilmestynyt Hämeenlinnaan kokonaan valkoinen Scala. En huomannut mitään logoja siinä. Pyöri tänään linjalla 4.


Joo, havaittu juuri äsken Poltinahontiellä. Ovitus 2+2+1, voi olla HSL-alueelta peräisin. Takaikkuna vastaa vuosimallia 2009 tai uudempaa. Mitään tunnuksia en noissa olosuhteissa pystynyt näkemään (sataa, on hämärää jne.). Aikataulunmukainen lähtö tuolla sivulla lienee ollut Kettumäestä 16:35.

----------


## eemeli113

> Joo, havaittu juuri äsken Poltinahontiellä. Ovitus 2+2+1, voi olla HSL-alueelta peräisin. Takaikkuna vastaa vuosimallia 2009 tai uudempaa. Mitään tunnuksia en noissa olosuhteissa pystynyt näkemään (sataa, on hämärää jne.). Aikataulunmukainen lähtö tuolla sivulla lienee ollut Kettumäestä 16:35.


Kyseessä onkin Nobinan entinen #719 RTG-119 (2009), jonka Ruoti hankki kesällä Lohjan asuntomessuille.

----------


## Matias.k

Tässä vielä kuva siitä Scalasta Kettumäessä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

5.11.2021

Tänään perjantaina Hämeenlinnan linjalla 4 onkin sitten kaksi valkoista Scalaa, toinen on tuttu RTG-119 ja toinen sitten RTG-127. Lisäksi linjalla on kulussa Lehdon Liikenteen ZNR-206, Volvo 8900LE.

EDIT: Lisätty Scalan rekisteritunnus ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:37 ----------

----------


## Joonas Pio

5.11.

Pekolan uusin hankinta, Volvo 8700 LPV-868 ajeli iltapäivällä linjalla 700.

----------


## Matias.k

Tänään illasta vaihtui linjalle 2 autoksi ruotin auto 36. Kyseessä on HSL-liikenteestä tuttu Scania Citywide Suburban. 10-tiellä tuli myöskin havaittua interin tutut autot VDL citea ja Hybrid Volvo matkalla Lahden suuntaan.

----------


## eemeli113

Ruotin #20 ilmaantui kaupunkiin eilen perjantaina ja teki debyyttinsä Hämeenlinnan paikallisliikenteessä tänään pyhäinpäivänä linjalla 4.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään illasta vaihtui linjalle 2 autoksi ruotin auto 36. Kyseessä on HSL-liikenteestä tuttu Scania Citywide Suburban.


Se on edelleen siis HSL:n väreissä. Tänä aamuna 8.11. se kulkee Hämeenlinnan linjalla 13.

----------


## Neoplan

Ruodin uutiset kertoivat tästä:
https://www.reissuruoti.fi/uutiset/b...nkiliikenteen/

_Reissu Ruoti ajaa jatkossa linjaa 13 kesään 2022 saakka, jolloin se siirtyy Miodex Oy hoidetavaksi sekä linjoja 2, 2U, 4 ainakin kesään 2025 saakka. Linjat 2, 2U ja 4 kilpailutetaan 2024 uudelleen ja tarjouskilpailun voittaja saa kesäkuusta 2025 linjat hoidettavakseen._

----------


## Rattivaunu

13.11.2021

Ruoti 36 / 4
Ruoti 20 / 4
Ruoti RTG-119 / 13

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 13.11.2021
> 
> Ruoti 36 / 4
> Ruoti 20 / 4
> Ruoti RTG-119 / 13


Eikös tuon #36 voisi jo teipata yhtiön omiin väreihin?

----------


## jtm

> Eikös tuon #36 voisi jo teipata yhtiön omiin väreihin?


Niin kauan kun mikään tai kukaan sitä ei vaadi niin miksipä turhaan kun etenkään tässä taloustilanteessa ei ole yhtään ylimääräistä euroa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pekolan 26 on ajanut tällä viikolla useasti kaupunkiliikenteessä, viimeksi eilen 24.11. illalla linjalla 4 ja tänään 25.11. aamulla linjalla 2.

----------


## Neoplan

Vekan varikolla havaittu vaaleanvihreä Volvo 8900. Väri on sama kuin 8500-busseissa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Hämeen Sanomat kertoo maksumuurin takana olevassa jutussa, että Inter Kuljetus on hakeutumassa velkasaneeraukseen talousvaikeuksiensa vuoksi ja paikallisliikenteen myymisellä se saa rahaa kassaan ja velkavastuita pienemmiksi. Kaupassa siirtyi viisi bussia.


https://www.konkurssihuutokauppa.fi/?f[0]=field_address%253Alocality%3AHOLLOLA[/URL] 

tuollahan nuo kaikki ovat. 

melkoisessa homeessa ovat, paitsi noi RTL-965( 7 000 euroa huuto), YVR-155 ( 50 euroa huuto ), ENB-462 ( 600 euroa huuto )

----------


## bussitietäjä

> https://www.konkurssihuutokauppa.fi/?f[0]=field_address%253Alocality%3AHOLLOLA[/URL] 
> 
> tuollahan nuo kaikki ovat. 
> 
> melkoisessa homeessa ovat, paitsi noi RTL-965( 7 000 euroa huuto), YVR-155 ( 50 euroa huuto ), ENB-462 ( 600 euroa huuto )


"Ei hakutuloksia antamillasi hakusanoilla."
Kun kirjoitin YVR-155 Googleen löytyi.
https://www.konkurssihuutokauppa.fi/konkurssipesan-nettihuutokauppa/46335/matalalattialinja-auto-volvo-8707-rle-yvr-155-10-kohde-b3

----------


## ettäjaa

> "Ei hakutuloksia antamillasi hakusanoilla."


Siinä oikea linkki: https://www.konkurssihuutokauppa.fi/...lity%3AHOLLOLA

----------


## killerpop

> [Kaupassa siirtyi viisi bussia.


Jotenkin alkaa tuntua siltä, että kaupassa siirtyi viiden bussin ajot, ei suinkaan sama määrä autoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

29.11.

Teli-8500 linjalla 4.

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.12.2021

Näytti Vekka #67 (vihreä Volvo / Vest) kulkevan linjalla 1.

----------


## Neoplan

Kun kirjoittaa Googlen hakusanaksi _inter kuljetus huutokauppa_, niin kuvahaun puolelta löytyy niitä myynti-ilmoituksia.

----------


## nickr

Eilen Hämeenlinnan reissulla havaitsin linjalla 2 Pekolan Liikenteen auton #26 (Scania Vest Center, vm. 2005). Hämeenlinnan kaupungin sivujen mukaan linja 2 on Reissu Ruodin linja, joten onko tuo tavallista, että toisen liikennöitsijän kalustoa näkyy linjalla, vai onko Pekola sittenkin linjan toinen liikennöitsijä?

Linjalla 4 oli auto #4, rekisteri JLZ-862, joka tässäkin ketjussa havaittu jo viime vuonna, mutta kenen auto tämä nyt sitten lopulta on? Inter Kuljetusta ei enää ole, mutta Reissu Ruodilla on samalla numerolla jo jokin Volvo 9700.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eilen Hämeenlinnan reissulla havaitsin linjalla 2 Pekolan Liikenteen auton #26 (Scania Vest Center, vm. 2005). Hämeenlinnan kaupungin sivujen mukaan linja 2 on Reissu Ruodin linja, joten onko tuo tavallista, että toisen liikennöitsijän kalustoa näkyy linjalla, vai onko Pekola sittenkin linjan toinen liikennöitsijä?


Myös linjalla 4 on kuluneen viikon joinakin arkipäivinä näkynyt Pekolan bussi. Pekolan kalustoa näkyi jo Inter Kuljetuksen aikana noilla linjoilla varakalustona.



> Linjalla 4 oli auto #4, rekisteri JLZ-862, joka tässäkin ketjussa havaittu jo viime vuonna, mutta kenen auto tämä nyt sitten lopulta on? Inter Kuljetusta ei enää ole, mutta Reissu Ruodilla on samalla numerolla jo jokin Volvo 9700.


Minun ymmärtääkseni tuo teli-Volvo siirtyi Ruotille. Se on tänäänkin linjalla 4. Arkisin linjalla 4 on viime viikkoina näkynyt kolme Ruotin autoa. Lehdon Liikenteen alihankintajärjestely on tainnut talven aikana päättyä. Mielestäni loppuvuonna oli lyhyt kausi, jolloin nelosella oli maanantaista perjantaihin kaksi Ruotin autoa ja yksi Lehdon Liikenteen Citywide.

----------


## Joonas Pio

21.3.

Pekolan 26 ja 27 linjalla 2.
Vekan 75 linjoilla 1, 3 ja 3S koko päivän.

22.3.

Volvo hybrid CNK-167 linjalla 2.

----------


## eemeli113

Vekan liikennöinti linjoilla 13, 14, 16 ja 17 alkoi eilen 6.6.2022 seuraavalla kalustolla:

64 @ 13
90 @ 16
91 & 96 @ 14/17

Kaasubussien 91 ja 96 linjakilvet eivät olleet käytössä, joten linjat ajettiin ainakin ensimmäisenä ja toisena päivänä paperikyltein.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kaasubussien 91 ja 96 linjakilvet eivät olleet käytössä, joten linjat ajettiin ainakin ensimmäisenä ja toisena päivänä paperikyltein.


Sen verran olivat käytössä, että iso etukilpi näytti tekstiä "Hämeenlinnan bussiliikenne". Mutta ajettava reitti ei sen perusteella ilmennyt. Paperilappu tuulilasin alareunassa oli melko huomaamaton, niinpä meidänkin nuori missasi 14:n ollessaan matkalla työharjoitteluun.

----------


## eemeli113

Reissu Ruotilla on näkynyt Hämeenlinnassa kaksi Länsilinjain GLM-kilpistä Säffleä, joista toinen on numero #132 ja kulki tänään linjaa 4.

Linjalla 2 näkyi tänään puolestaan OTP Travelin vanha Suburban kilvillä ZNE-770, josta on revitty Oulun tilaajaväritys pois.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Reissu Ruotilla on näkynyt Hämeenlinnassa kaksi Länsilinjain GLM-kilpistä Säffleä, joista toinen on numero #132 ja kulki tänään linjaa 4.


Myöhemmin iltapäivällä / alkuillasta #132 oli vaihtunut toiseen autoon. Illempana nelosella kulki NMO-749, joka on saanut suomalaiset kilpensä tänään 11.7.2022. Se on aikanaan ensirekisteröity 25.8.2014. Moottorin iskutilavuudeksi ilmoitetaan 6700 kuutiosenttimetriä, joten aika pieni mylly on Citywidessä.

----------


## nickr

> Reissu Ruotilla on näkynyt Hämeenlinnassa kaksi Länsilinjain GLM-kilpistä Säffleä, joista toinen on numero #132 ja kulki tänään linjaa 4.


Toinen on #131, ja kuvien perusteella kummassakin on vielä Länsilinjat-tekstit, -numerot ja Nysse-logot jäljellä. Onko Ruodilla siellä jotain kalustopulaa, kun näinkin vanhoja yksilöitä otettiin nopealla tahdilla liikenteeseen?




> Myöhemmin iltapäivällä / alkuillasta #132 oli vaihtunut toiseen autoon. Illempana nelosella kulki NMO-749, joka on saanut suomalaiset kilpensä tänään 11.7.2022. Se on aikanaan ensirekisteröity 25.8.2014. Moottorin iskutilavuudeksi ilmoitetaan 6700 kuutiosenttimetriä, joten aika pieni mylly on Citywidessä.


Näemmä tuossa NMO:ssakin on edellisen omistajan osoite etuovessa. Muistuu mieleen eräs liikennöitsijä Tampereelta, jonka autoissa on/oli ties minkä eri liikennöitsijän tunnuksia.  :Laughing:

----------


## eemeli113

> Toinen on #131, ja kuvien perusteella kummassakin on vielä Länsilinjat-tekstit, -numerot ja Nysse-logot jäljellä. Onko Ruodilla siellä jotain kalustopulaa, kun näinkin vanhoja yksilöitä otettiin nopealla tahdilla liikenteeseen?


Lahden seudun liikenteen sopimus alkoi 1.7. ja sinne vietiin käytännössä kaikki vapaat autot heti. Bussit #22, #36 ja molemmat RTG-Scalat häipyivät sinne bussi #20:n jäädessä Hämeenlinnaan. Nyt Länskät voivat kaiketi lähteä (elleivät ole jo lähteneet), kun on saatu molemmat Scaniat tänään ajoon.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Muistuu mieleen eräs liikennöitsijä Tampereelta, jonka autoissa on/oli ties minkä eri liikennöitsijän tunnuksia.


Tätä mä en vieläkään tajua tällä foorumilla kun on noin vaikeaa puhuu nimillä, Nobinakin aina "eräs" : D

----------


## Rattivaunu

10.8.2022

Vekka Group on palauttanut Scania L94 / Vestejä Kajaanista Hämeenlinnaan. Nykyiseltä numeroltaan 104 liikkui linjalla 13. Nykyinen 132 oli taas sijoitettu linjojen 14 ja 17 yhteiselle kierrolle. Talviaikataulujen ensimmäisen voimassaolopäivän kuvia on katsottavissa täällä.

----------


## 034

Ketjussa:
http://jlf.fi/f27/7696-busseja-myynnissa/




> Finavian Citywidet oli molemmat myytävänä tuolloin. B44 (XVO-461) löysi uuden kodin Riihimäeltä Lehdon laivastossa ja B45 (GLT-166) päätyi Soisalolle.




Mitäs tälle tapahtui XVO-461?:
https://www.bustruckparts.com/?lang=...%25202014%2520

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mitäs tälle tapahtui XVO-461?:
> https://www.bustruckparts.com/?lang=...%25202014%2520


Kolaroi talvella 10-tiellä rekan kanssa.

Reissu Ruodin ZNE-770 oli myös kolaroinut viime perjantaina rautatieaseman vieressä puuhun.

----------


## eemeli113

Vekka #137 (KNR-713, Volvo 8700 vuodelta 2007) palasi Kajaanista Hämeenlinnaan viime viikolla. Torstaina 8.9. se oli linjalla 14 ja 17 ja tänään maanantaina 12.9. tavattiin linjalta 16.

----------


## eemeli113

Lehtimäen Liikenteen vanha #2 GIS-120 MB Citaro vuodelta 2009 ajelee linjaa 16 tänään maanantaina 24.10.2022.

----------


## eemeli113

Vekan uusia kaasubusseja alkaa tulla hiljalleen liikenteeseen.

FPG-170 ajeli tilausajossa Hämeenlinnassa perjantaina 4.11. ja maanantaina 7.11.

FPG-173 on tänään linjoilla 14 ja 17 ja on täten sarjan ensimmäinen auto linjaliikenteessä.

Kaupungin tiedote 7.11.2022:
https://www.hameenlinna.fi/tiedottee...liikenteeseen/

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hämeenlinna 12.11.2022

Vekka Group FPG-173 / 14.

Linjan 14 kiertoon kuuluu myös linja 17.

----------


## Neoplan

> Hämeenlinna 12.11.2022
> 
> Vekka Group FPG-173 / 14.
> 
> Linjan 14 kiertoon kuuluu myös linja 17.


Lauantaina linjalla 14

----------


## Rattivaunu

14.11.2022 Hämeenlinna

Vekka 97 / 16
Vekka 98 / 14
Vekka 100 / 14

Linjoilla 14 ja 17 on yhteinen kierto.

Jo aiemmin linjoilla liikkunut FPG-173 on siis saanut järjestysnumeron 100.

----------


## eemeli113

> 14.11.2022 Hämeenlinna
> 
> Vekka 97 / 16


Tänään jo poissa ajosta ja sen tilalla linjalla 16 bussi #104 vuoden 2005 Vest Center.

----------


## vaajy

29.11.22 - Hämeenlinnan joukkoliikenne.

Kävelin kauppakeskuksesta Goodman kohti Tavastilan kauppakeskusta ja liikennevaloissa oli kävelijöille vihreää. Onneksi pysähdyin, koska päätieltä kääntyvä bussi olisi muuten ajanut päälle kovalla vauhdilla.
Olin niin shokissa, etten ehtinyt edes liikennöitsijää nähdä saati linjan tai auton numeroa. Kuskilla oli väistämisvelvollisuus, ja se näki minut selkeästi. Onneksi jäin keskelle suojatietä seisomaan ja päästin bussin menemään siitä.

Tuli mieleen tilanne kylläkin jo Tampereelta kun Länsilinjat Oy:n mieskuski seikkaili linjalla Hämeenkadulle niin kovaa, että meinasi lastenrattaita työntävä äiti jäädä alle suojatiellä. Olin siinä bussissa, onneksi ehti jarruttaa!!

Niin kiire ei saa olla, että jää turisti auton alle.

----------

